# [IC] Ever Dream, The Worlds of Life (Closed)



## FreeXenon (Aug 15, 2005)

Original Thread

*Pre-history*
Valkrath the Sublime ruled the universe for countless millennia with little or no contest. Then came Volkath, the Dark Master. Valkrath and Volkath battled each other for thousands of years trying to out do each other, creating the other gods in the process. After they had slain each other and turned into spirit form, the younger gods had fully formed. This world is formless, make one your own.

*Basic Rules*
As suggested by Jemal

*Rule 1 :* You cannot post what happens to another God.. You can post what you DO to them, but not how they react or how it affects them. IE: "I throw a punch at Traume" is acceptable. "I Hit Traume in the face, sending him flying" is not.

*Rule 2 :* You cannot change something that has allready been written/posted to say it never happened UNLESS you have a VERY plausible reason.

When posting remember that we are here to have fun trying to develop a story and world that we may eventually play in. Godlings are ae very durable, but they are not invulnerable. If another Godling attacks you then it is most likely that they will injure you. Be descriptive and creative with your posts. 

*Posting Suggestions*
When posting IC please put your Godlings name and Domain info the subject line if they are acting directly so we do not have to think about who is doing what. 

If you are posting something that is happening in the game world then please put something in the subject line such as where or what is happening, as the Worlds of Life does have two solar sytems and multiple Worlds. This will make it easier to keep track of what has happened to who and where.

*Please use paragraphs!!* This will make it much easier to read long passages of text. Don't make me beg, because I will. It's a sad thing to see.

If you would also like to use a color or two to differentiate spoken words or what ever please do. This can increase readability greatly (especially if consistent).

*Associated Threads*
Rogues Gallery
OOC: Ever Dream
IC: Ever Dream
Encyclopedeae: Ever Dream


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 16, 2005)

Othar senses the new presence and sends it this messege, "Ah Yuneki you have finally arrived though better late then never I assume."


----------



## periculum (Aug 16, 2005)

*Tocho, Beastlord*

Tocho places his symbol upon the parchment presented by Jo'karr, thereby agreeing to emburse Jemal's power over reincarnation with the allowance that mortals get a choice in the matter. 
"Any other clauses to be added this meeting?"


----------



## Daia (Aug 16, 2005)

Yuneki blinks and takes stock of her surroundings, taking in the first sensations of existence, and she finds them most enjoyable. She listens to the greeting of Jo'karr and knows instinctively that he is a god and the lord of this place. She is at first tempted to bow before his greatness untill she realizes that she too is a deity and has similar power flowing through her veins. She looks around at the respectfull reverence of the angels and is pleased. She then receives the message of Othar and ponders it's meaning. What is she late for?

Taking the proferred hand, "Greetings," thinking back to Othar's message, "I am...Yuneki. Please, tell me of this place, of the universe into which I have been born."

Upon Alyssa's arrival, Yuneki is perplexed at her inability to perceive the creature. She is greatly joyed at the warm reception she is receiving, and sends good tidings to the god of death. Alas, she is unable to aid in the search for Albedo.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 16, 2005)

Othar too puts his mark on the parchment.

To Yuneki he replies simply,"You've been born into a little universe with big problems"


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 16, 2005)

_"Yes, problems are not in short supply.  But I like to think things are moving in the right direction.  I am INSPIRATION, I am advocate for mortals such as you see around us.  This place is my fortress, and you are welcome here."_


----------



## Albedo (Aug 16, 2005)

The demons open up a new portal to Jo'karr's realm and mount another attack. They are quickly beaten back. Then they do it again. And again. Their numbers are limitless and their attacks are beginning to wear down the angels defenses.


----------



## Daia (Aug 16, 2005)

Yuneki spends some time among Jo'karr and his angels, learning of all that came before her. Being a goddess, she is a quick study. In addition to her studies, she also explores her powers over the universe, alternately provoking the angels to greater heights of creation and eliciting chaos amidst their ranks (even causing a couple of forges to violently explode one day).

OOC: I like the idea of a "newborn" godling, but this should get her up to speed so she can interract on equal footing.


----------



## Daia (Aug 16, 2005)

In response to the assault on her birthplace, Yuneki pulls some strings in the portal causing it to send roughly half of the travelers randomly into the oceans of failure, where the reincarnated monster quickly devours them. She also drives the angels into a fighting frenzy, granting them renewed vigor in their defense against the limitless demon horde.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 16, 2005)

*The Immortal Battle @ Jo'Karr's Forge*

_A great light shines down upon the battle field as the immortal creatures, Fiends and Angels, battle in the Forge of Jo'Karr. In the wake of the divine light the Angels feel a renewed strength and their beings and weapons work better verses the the Fiends helping to turn the tide even more in the favor of the Angels. The heavenly glow causes burns and great pain to the Fiends' immortal forms. The vile creatues are eventually driven back and the energies from the divine light shuts the portals for a time allowing the Angels to regroup and prepare for the next assault when the gates function again. Some Angels find themselves elightened and are able to cast spells to send creatures back to the plane from whence they came._

Shara, The Light Bringer (Light, Life and Wisdom)


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 16, 2005)

_Jo'Karr enters the fray yet again, warping his form into a massive battle suit, spitting divine flame (not actual flame, which would be useless against demons) that burns the life from the demon hordes, and launches long tentacles of his own liquid metal flesh (emulating FAILURE) that tears through the demons' armor. When finally there is a lull in the battle, Jo'Karr extends his power around his forge and severs all portal connections, sealing the forge from any new incursions, for now. The angels work their own magics, warding the Forge even further. Jo'Karr resumes his normal appearance, and appears before Yuneki._

_"I can't thank you enough, though I know your power is a double edged sword, your help was much appreciated."_

_He kisses her hand.  Then, looking up, off into space..._

_"Shara, wherever you are, thank you as well.  I owe you both.  Never hesitate to call on me if you are in need."_


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 16, 2005)

When the portals are closed the second time Othar manipulates the space around the deities realms preventing all extraplanar travel to and from them without the dieties consent.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 16, 2005)

While everyone has focused on the battle at Jo'karr's forge, they missed the onslaught going on at all the other parts of the material plane. Due to the enormous number of demons, they have begun striking at the other races too. Elves find themselves pressed against the wall, barbarians have found themselves being routed and scattered over the planet. Tocho's mortals have been holding there own, having thoroughly worked on their fighting forces and practice with dealing with the undead. Malkavia has used its magical barrier to protect itself, but there are also rumors of the return of Albedo to assist them. A large group of spellcasters has joined the demons, creating a dark brotherhood called Kane's Vengeance, named after their leader who was slain by an elf in battle. The rest of the mages gathered with the other races to defend them, while a few others try to live nuetrally in the times of war. The sixth planet has begun experiencing a revolt as Kane's Revenge attempts to take control from the archmage. It is a time of war, and there is now a great need for heroes to forge a new world out of these trying times.


----------



## periculum (Aug 17, 2005)

*Tocho watches the flames of war*

Tocho is greatly pleased at this new outburst of warfare, giving his followers a chance to prove their mettle against a worthy opponent, and they do well. Upon the mortal plane the tides of war ebb and flow around the human settlements, as demons are pushed back without divine interference before regrouping and surging ahead once more, again and again.
Within the plane of Tocho, which he has dubbed Katryra, the demons make little head way. Their forces are decimitated almost as fast as they step through their portals, victims both of the natives and the environs. And the beast feast fully upon demonic flesh. Eventually, the great demon general Palqul, inspired by visions granted by Tocho himself, manages to establish a beach-head upon the plane and erects a great citidel to withstand the constant onslaught of the plane. Tocho sees these demons as worthy inhabitants upon his plane, given the carnage they have carved across the other planes, they just needed a little help getting started here. And indeed from thence forth they are able to hold their own against the plane, though expansion is slow at best and often takes several steps backwards. But the struggle improves upon both the demonic invaders and the natives of the plane.
As for the rest of the multiverse though, Tocho is sad to see the state of affairs. Most of the elven cities burnt to the ground by this time, those noble creatures being caught by surprise having been looking in the wrong direction towards the human settlements at the time. The elves were far from dead though, waging guerilla warfare against the horde and making the demons pay a heavy toll for their conquest. Into this chaos springs Tensok, a lycanthrope like no other. Borne of...unusual parentage, he is the offspring of a mortal man and a divine wolf of Tocho. He is thus a warrior of unparalleled prowess with the divine blood of Tocho himself pumping through his veins. He comes to the aid of the elves and wreaks havoc upon the demonic horde.
All in all, it is a mighty good war. Until Othar erects his barrier of course. Tocho easily dismisses the barrier around Katryra, allowing the demons to continue their uphill struggle upon that plane, but is unable to remove it from the others, despite expending considerable energy in the attempt. Insteads he travels to Jo'karr's fortress and beseeches that deities aid. "O' Great Craftsman and Inspiring Lord, I call upon you to aid in dismissing the barrier so arbitrarily erected around the planes. I know that you have suffered great assualt by these demons, and that having the planes sealed shut will preven further incursions, but think also upon this. With the planes closed, those demons already here have no place to retreat to, and will fight all the harder to make their stay here permanent. Also, your angels, along with the other mortals, will be unable to strike back against the demons upon their home plane of Hel, meaning that all the strife and suffering will be here, within the homes of the mortals you so love. Shutting a flame up within a glass globe kills not only the flame but also the oxygen upon which it feeds. This barrier will not seperate you from the demons, for they are already here, it merely entraps you with your enemy within your home, allowing the demons to go unscathed within their home."


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 17, 2005)

_"You are not one to ask favors of me, WARMONGER.  But I will do this, the Aelves will recieve my aid first, when the demons are routed there, call on me again, and we shall see what is possible.  Go to Othar, and try to explain your position to him.  Perhaps a brute force solution will not be neccessary to your problem... unlike my current situation."_

_On the field of battle, with demons pressing all sides of the last great Aelven army, arrows rain down from the sky, but not launched by either army.  For a moment the sun itself is blotted out, and the first battalions of the army of angels descend, with divinely empowered weapons from both Jo'Karr and Shara.  _
_The battle is prolonged and fierce, huge stretches of formerly beautiful countryside are devastated.  Meanwhile, deep in the seemingly endless storage room of the Forge, Jo'Karr breaks out some of his most advanced implements of war.  After long hours of battle, a second wave of angels arrive, armed with magically powered mechanoid armors similar to the form Jo'Karr used to route the demon incursion in his domain.  _


----------



## Albedo (Aug 17, 2005)

Into the fray of the Aelves comes "the Fiend". He is the origional created demon, and brings with him a great and sadistic power. In his hands is a sword, forged from magical energy siphoned off from Endoviors plane to be capable of tearing time and space. With one swipe the weapon tears a rift though the sky and the army of Angels, opening a hole in which leads to hell. Sucked into its dark grasp, victims of the rift find themselves trapped in the evil plane, and the longer they remain there the more they are corrupted. But not only are beings sucked into the rift, but even more demons spill out of it. And as the war rages on, and more rifts open and close, some of the beings sucked into it before join the hordes of evil to fight. Now, both sides are about equal, as the forces of the gods face off against the evil demons. 

OOC: Btw, has moss been doing anything lately? I'm sure his plants will want in on this. After all, it is their planet.


----------



## periculum (Aug 17, 2005)

*Planet of Moss Falls*

It was a lop-sided battle to begin with, the planet almost conquered before the arrival of the angels, and the aid of the angels negated by the sword of the demon lord, which controled the only way to rip a passage through Othar's barrier. Thus the planet of Moss fell firmly into control of the demons, the elves left behind became tortured slaves, the others outcast refugees fled throughout the solarsystem. Before the planet fell though, Tensok confronted and slew the demon lord in a climatic battle. He also managed to take out several hundred demon soldiers before falling to the hordes onslaught, too much even for a titan.
With a secure base upon the mortal plane firmly in their grasp, the demons begin renewed assaults upon Jo'karrs forge, as violent as before and just as seemingly limitless. Led now by general Palqul who took up the sword of his predesessor.


Tocho shakes his head in dismay, why did Jo'karr so callously rebuff his offer of mutual benefit before it was too late. Yes it would have intensified the struggle (Tocho's aim) but it would have done so to the angels benefit. Oh, well. Tocho sends forth his wolves to regroup the aelves into a cohessive force, and sends his lycanthropes to the planet of moss, so that the occupying force may not know peace within their victory.

The humans were also decimated by the fall of their twin world. The demons now lacking in reinforcements from Hel, the humans had managed to fight them off and were in the midst of celebration and carelessness when the demons renewed their assault stemming from above on the sister planet. Many cities fell that night, but it wasnt long before the humans regained their feet, led once again by Albedo.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 17, 2005)

*The Immortal's Storm (Prime II, the Third Planet)*

_The Aelves were fully unprepared for the darkness and terror that was about to befall. The Ffolk have spent lifetimes perfecting magic, combat and finess. They practiced and cursed the very word of humans and their warring ways, vigilantly waiting and practicing for the day they would come knocking and looking for trouble. Preparing to show them that there was nothing but death to be found here in the Lands of Prime II.

Something came knocking and it was not a warring human tribe. It was evil greater than anything they could ever have imagined. Creatures so horrible and malign that they could not understand the depth of depravity that could spawn such creatures. These were not humans, not in any way or form. Oh, yes they were humanoid, but that is where the resemblance ended. The Fiends are very resistant to magic and weapons, and they wield elder magics like an Alevling wields cantrips. 

The Aelves were assualted by great magics and a physical foe the likes of which they have never imagined. Aelves by the thousands fell in the first moments of the invasion from the nether worlds. The one thing that was on the tongue of every dying Aelv was "Huuumanss!!" and cursing their very creation for they all knew that the humans brought this upon them. Some how. Some way, the humans were either directly or indirectly responsible for this.

City after city fell. The Fiends cut a swathe of flame and brimstone through the forested lands of the the Third Planet. The Ffolk brought to bare every magic and trick they knew. The Aleves called on Moss himself and all of his children to oppose these crimson hellish fiends that brought death and corruption to the quiet, peaceful and idyllic life that they once led. The tools they had were tuned to mortals and not the hellish onslaught that brougth the Aelven nations to their knees.

The first cities fell quickly and then word spread to other cities via magic of the invasion that had come. The first cities put up as much resistance as they could to allow the cites farther away to prepare and send apporapriate reinforcements. By this time the great Lycanthrope, Tensok and his minions have joined the fray as well as the gift of banishing magic's to the enlightend few helped to slow the dark armies. The new allies and magics give new spirit to the Aelves and they were able to stem the tide of battle. 

Heavenly light shines upon the fields of battle as the Angels and war machines of Jo'Karr join in the battle for the survival of the Aelven peoples. One Aelv singles out the horrid 'the Fiend'. The great King Maelef TreeSinger wielding a great divine and arcanely powered Falchion blessed by the priests of Moss, Traume, Jo'karr and Shara. As Malelef confronts the fiend in one-on-one combat combatants on all sides make way as the titans struggle for dominance. The divinely powered weapon allows the great king to hold his own verses the Fiend. As the Dark Ones blade was tearing holes in the fabric of time, Maelef's blade was closing them - swing for swing the Great Kings weapon seemed to be its equal and opposite._

Shara, The Light Bringer (Light, Life and Wisdom)


----------



## Albedo (Aug 17, 2005)

The Aelves called out "humans!!!" in fear, but their cry echoed throughout the galaxy to the human planet, and was heard by the nation of Malkavia. Misunderstanding the fear and hatred of the cry, they instead took it as a plea for help. Knowing full well what their unprotected mortal brethren were up against, for their armies were besieged as well, they sent a force to aid them. This force was the Angel killers which had descended upon Jo'karr's minions. But now, they fight alongside them. And at their lead was a reborn Albedo, empowered with a new war to fight, and a new foe to face. The skilled assassins, already sharing similar combat traits to the guerilla war that the Aelves were forced to take up, joined them and fought side by side with them in battle.


----------



## Daia (Aug 17, 2005)

*Yuneki unleashed*

With the lull in battle, her birthplace seemingly secure, Yuneki takes her first tentative venture out among the worlds of men, and finds it embroiled in chaos. This turns out to be a wonderful playground for Yuneki to evoke her full potential, and the mortals soon learn both the misery of misfortune and the boon of having lady luck on one's side. Weapons break at inopportune times, battlefield conditions change unexpectedly (fog, rain, etc.), and plans getting lost, are just some of her many exploits. She also bolsters the fortitude of armys, preventing them from fleeing when they otherwise would have, and she helps to keep hope alive even as the elven homeworld is defeated. She also bolsters the pity one human king holds for the elves and their defeat, granting him the drive necessary to attempt a capture of the demonic vessels used to ferry them across the void. Unfortunately the misbegotten attempt ends in failure and the death of his kingdom.
Most notably, she steps in on the battle between Tensok and the horde, causing the sword weilded by him, gained from the defeated demonic lord, to rip another portal open sucking him into hell before the horde could deal the killing blow. Then, she causes the same sword to be lost by the demon general whilst en route to Jo'karrs forge, preventing further mass slaughter of angels in a single swipe.

(Don't know if Tensok will survive hell, but his story seemed too short, hope you don't mind periculum).


----------



## Albedo (Aug 17, 2005)

Albedo looked at the sad state of affairs of the battlefield he arrived at. While both sides were relativly equal, this fight was redundant. Even as hordes and hordes of demons fall to the combined effort of the defenders, every loss suffered by the mortals was permanent. This meant no matter how well they fought, the side of good would eventually be defeated. "It is time to make a plan. Messengers, send word to the other leaders. We shall have a council of war, and discover how to defeat this menace once and for all!"


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 17, 2005)

*The Immortal's Storm (Prime II, the Third Planet)*

_The blood of Aelves, Lycanthropes, Fiends and Angels fell upon Prime II as the battle wages on marring the lush green grass and leaves. The scent of burning flesh and leaves rends the nose of all who join the battle. The dying screams of the mortal and immortal can be heard amongst the war for Prime 3 as it wages on. An splash of read amidst and ocean of green as it devours the fleshy minority.

White heavenly flames burst from the ground as several great screeches are heard ripping through the raging battle like there was naught but silence to be found. Three Phaenix burst forth from the ground and the holy flames burn and drive back the hellish hordes that stand before them. The Phaenix know no fear of death at the hands of the hellish hordes. Their flames heal the goodly mortals and tear through the Fiends, and for the first time putting fear in their hearts for the true servants of the Godlings have arrived.

With the valor and skill of the Great King and the newly come Phaenix the Planet of Prime II is holding the Fiends and is starting to drive them back. Then the humans come and confusion ensues. Aelves turn on Fiends and Humans alike. For no Aelv would call a human a kindly name for their war mongering ways. The new comers to the battle, Albedo, Humans, and their skilled assassins quickly show thier alliance as they begin to hew the hellish masses joining the Ffolk at arms for the battle for their home.

About this time Tensok joined the battle with the Great King verses 'the Fiend'. The two fight side by side for quite awhile when the the Fiend gains a lucky strike skewering the Great king dropping him. The Kings soul is strong and very willed to stay with his people. His love is warped and great hatred of all that would bring death to his people and he becomes something else. Something that none would ever have thought. Upon his death his soul becomes corrupted by the Fiends blade and the Great King becomes part Fiend and part Undead. His hellish and misshapen form unleashes an unearthly moan that cause Alev, Fiend, Angel, and Humans alike to fall in its wake and rise again to battle the living that would participate in the war for Prime II. All would fall beneath the Great King's will. All will be devoured by the Great King. _

Shara, the Light Bringer (Light, Life and Wisdom)


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 17, 2005)

_In the void of space, with hordes of demons without count surrounding the great Forge of Jo'Karr, explosions of a kind not seen since the first God War errupt. Demons fall in heat and light and great shockwaves. Each blast is the equivalent of five hundred thousand grenades of boom-powder. The hordes are annihilated, and the fortress is save once more. _

_In the Observatory, watching with dismay, Jo'Karr talks to Shara across the cosmos._

_"I had never intended to use these, these weapons of heavy rock and hell-fire. They do not even have a name. I knew that they would be discovered by mortals eventually, perhaps in thousands of years, and I knew they would change the shape of warfare forever, but I never imagined that I would have to unleash them. I am sorry, my breatheren for this, but the mortals need this. I cannot let my people be slaughtered by these treacherous vermin." _

_Then, reaching out with thought towards Jemal:_

_"I must appologize for this, my friend. But I cannot let your hell swallow my armies completely."_

_Jo'Karr followed the magic left over from the sword of the FIEND to the plane of Hell, and gathered the remaining angels to him, and returned them to the forge._

_"Alyssa, grant my angels your healing tallents, help the injured, please."_

_Jo'Karr appears upon the world formerly ruled by Moss and Shara with all the fresh troops he could spare from the defense of the Forge. All clad in the war machines, the War-Forge Army launches a renewed assault upon the demons, rescueing pockets of enslaved aelves and the assasins of Malkavia who were trapped upon the world. _

_As to the Great King, Jo'Karr sought him out personally. The King struggled fiercely with Jo'Karr, but as with FAILURE, the undead/demon titan was felled. Jo'Karr wrapped him in his mutable metal form, and detonated one of his new weapons. Contained by Jo'Karr's body, the blast incinerated the Great King._

_With that act of battle, Jo'Karr is forced once again to retreat to his Sarcophagus, exhausted by the explosion and the trip to hell._


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 17, 2005)

*Shara (Light, Life and Wisdom) @ Jo'Karr's Forge*

_Shara looks down upon the death of mortals and immortals alike on Prime II and weeps. So much carnage and destruction. So much needless loss and hate. She then looks to Jo'Karr's sleeping form within his sarcaphagous. Her delicate hand caresses it. She looks around and sees all of the Angels in the aftermath of the wars. The Angels that tend to the Forge see her not as she begins her quiet conversation with the Godling of Inspiration The Goddess lowers her head and whispers to Jo'karr's slumbering form. _

*Jo'Karr*[sblock]_"Jo'Karr, do you see why this is happening? I know you do not like it. I know that your home is here on the Prime, but your very existence here endangers the very thing you wish to protect. As long as you are here immortal and divine agents will have want and reason to come to the prime to slay and destroy. The ultimate goal of the Fiends was your Forge.

Make the enternal sacrifice for the children you wish to protect. Sequester you self away from the Prime into you own plane. Then we can have Othar enforce the Divine Horizon and modify it to be the an Immortal Horizon so that no immortals may come to the Prime unless they are summoned. That includes Godlings, Fiends, Angels and Divine Servants. How much do you love them. How much are you willing to sacrifice for their well being and ability to eveolve? How much do you really want them to aspire to greater heights? Sometimes the thing that drives them the most is that which they cannot see.

If you do not you will condemn the mortals to a continuous fight that they cannot win. They are fighting that which they are not prepared to battle. Mortals verses immortals is not fair. There may come a time when the mortals will be as powerful as immortals and they may look to each other as peers or near equals, but this time is *not* now. Having you and your Angels here stunts their growth and developement because you fight their battles for them.

Just the fact that you and your Angels exist will drive mortals to exceed and raise their limits. Let them go. Let them live. Let us put s stop to this death and destruction. Only you can stop this, JoKarr, only you."_[/sblock]


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 17, 2005)

_A quiet, musical voice fills the room.  The angels do not hear it, but the divine know the pain in it._

_"I would, I would do anything for my creators, but I cannot leave.  In any other plane I am but a fish out of water.  But perhaps... You are the goddess of life, if anyone can help me, it is you.  Help me forge a plane where I can survive, and the forge and I will go there.  Just, give me a little time to renew myself once more.  When my strength is returned, we can attempt this..."_

_On Prime II, the angelic battalions gather the survivors of that now hellish world, and bring them to the Forge, where they can rest and be claimed by their creators and leaders.  Treant and Aelf and Malkavian and others, brought from the Ragnarok unto the paradise that is the Metropolis of the Angels.  _

_One of the Aelves, a great and wise leader named Eldelon, seeks out his goddess and finds her in the Sarcophagus chamber.  He bows gracefully and respectfully, despite his haggard and injured appearance._

_"My lady, your people await you, we are lost and scared.  What are we to do now?"_


----------



## periculum (Aug 17, 2005)

Tocho watches eagerly as the battle rages across the multiverse. He yearns to join in the fray personally, as his brother Jo'karr has done, and slay the mortals and titans under his heel, and most likely face off against other deities to prove his mettle. But alas, Jo'karr is wrong this time, and a god war is not what is needed. Mortals would simply be slain needlessly, and gain nothing from the experience. The first god war evoked much growth among the mortals, but it eventually led to the destruction of the world with which everything was nearly lost. Thus he contents himself with watching the fray, and is greatly pleased when a third side, the undead, step into the mix. a three way war is so much more intense.
The war is so intense and wide spread that Tocho splits himself into four different avatars. One gets to work in the creation of mighty, hellish creatures to aid the demons in their efforts. Cruel, twisted corruptions of the mighty dragons, dinosaurs, and other mighty creatures make an appearance to aid the vial furry. But all of these creatures shy away from the undead flesh, that side is still too weak upon this plane to through such a force at, but their numbers grow with ever death they inflict upon their enemy.
The Second of his forms travels to Othar, "O' Timeless One, can you not see the damage you inflict with your barrier. By containing the conflict on the material plane, you ensure it's destruction. Release is needed, allow the battle to spread to other planes so that the material does not suffer so. Demons are greedy, they would spread their ranks too thin if given the chance."
The third investigates the strange visitor upon Katryra. Finding him meditating upon a mountain side gives the deity pause. This is truly a creature to be respected, able to find peace amidst the conflict of the plane. Even now, the mountain upon which the watcher sits begins to shrink and is beginning to become overrun with jungle vegetation, the transformation will most likely be completed within a year, 2 at most. Until another change comes. When the watcher finally emerges from contemplation Tocho greets him, "Hail, Kerion, Master of the art's of combat and free motion. I do believe you are nearer perfection than any mortal has come before. But alas, perfection is an unatainable goal, for the closer one comes, the further the boundary is pushed, never to be breached. But we may still try, come." and with that they begin to spar, furthering Kerion's training and increasing the number of forms of combat as they go, inventing manuevers never before witnessed.
The fourth travels to Jo'karr. "You get too carried away, smith. Things don't always go as one would have them." and Tocho stays to keep his peer company as he recovers, exchanging games of strategy and words of rhetoric during the interval.

OOC: No, Daia, I don't mind the rescue of Tensok. And welcome to the game, you contribution is welcomed.

Tensok finds himself torn between planes and lands hard upon a barren, burnt landscape, amid screams of torture. He stands and looks out upon a landscape of thousands of aelves and angels being brutally ripped and prodded. The aelves, mercifully, perish amidst the treatment...eventually. The angels however, being more than mortal and able to endure are slowly transformed into the thing that they despise and which inflicts the punishment.
At first Tensok lays low to recover from his recent tribulations, but he soon begins to wreak havoc upon the demons, once again employing guerilla tactics, freeing them of victims and weapons. When Jo'karr finally comes to collect his charges, Tensok is somehow left behind, but he is far from dead and will continue to fight for a way home (impossible till the barrier is lifted).


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 17, 2005)

Juchim ran for his life, the demons close behind.  The caves that his village took shelter in had been discovered, he had seen his mother rent limb from limb and he had no doubt that the rest of his family was dead.

At 12, Juchim was about to make his passage to manhood, but he still was too young, not that they had had much time for such ceremonies since the demons had come, not that he had had much chance to be a child.  He only knew only that he must survive, that his mother had given her life to distract the demons long enough for him to escape.

He ran through a ravine and came to a stream.  Standing by the stream stood an old man talking to a rock.  He had heard the elders talk of people driven mad, either by the loss of everything they had known or by more direct demonic influence.  There was little doubt in his mind, he had just encountered one of these madmen.

Desperation beat in his heart, but he knew he could not leave this man here, “Mister, “he said breathlessly, “the demons are right behind me, we have to run.”

The man turned to him, his eyes strangely did not have the look of madness, they seemed… wise, kind, his voice carried compassion in it, “I know child.  Keep running, I will delay them.”

Juchim was not going to let this man die too, “Mister, we both have to run, they will kill you.”

“I am Nos, I have walked in what isn’t, I fought in the Progenitor Wars, their chance to even beginning to comprehend how to harm me, let alone being capable of it, is beyond remote.”  As he spoke, Juchim knew that what he said was true.  He stood in the presence of a god.

“Help them!”  Juchim begged, a glimmer of hope shone in his eyes.

“I can not child, I am bound by conditions beyond your comprehension.  Were I to bring what might I have to bear, it would as surely _destroy_ those I sought to aid as it would everything else.  I am sorry, Juchim, there is nothing I can do.”

As he finished speaking the demons who had been chasing the boy burst from the ravine.  There were six of them, their leader Churixl a particularly large example of his kind, though not particularly important in any demon hierarchy, stopped the others in their tracks.

All of the demons saw something different that they boy was speaking to.  Bound in this existence, their minds translated the form of Nos differently, one saw him a demon of unknown variety, one saw him as a flame burning blood red, one saw him as a group a spinning spheres, winking in and out of existence.  Churixl saw him as column of dancing lights.

Churixl was not sure what to make of this, but he knew that boy had lead him on a merry chase and he was not getting away, even as the boy turned to run.  He charged the column of light, best to take out an unknown enemy first.

He passed through the light, feeling nothing but air.  As he did, thoughts were communicated with him, _Leave the boy alone, slaying him will accomplish nothing._

Churixl certainly planning on killing the boy before, but after falling through this “thing”, making a fool out of himself, he certainly was not going to let him live now.  He reached to his belt, and grabbed the bone throwing blade and hurled it with all his demonic might at the fleeing child.

It took Juchim in the back of the skull killing him instantly.  Churixl rose grinning evilly at the column of light.  “No one tell Churixl what to do!  I killed the prey, just as I will kill you.”

Nos looked down on the fallen boy, some how the child had managed to make Nos care what happened to him, he felt sadness at the loss and then anger at the demon who was responsible.

He watched as the demons attempted to harm him, knowing full well they lacked any means of doing so.  Finally Churixl gave up, “You are an illusion of air and light.  I may not be able to harm you, but you are powerless to harm me as well, I pronounce you a coward unworthy to even being prey.”

They light changed, reality rippled around it, it grew brighter and less distinct.  The voice once again spoke in his mind, _I may not be able to harm you directly Churixl, but I am far from powerless.  I give you this gift, Demon.  The gift of knowledge, the gift of negation._

Nos willed it and Churixl _Knew_ and in _knowing_ transcended what he was.  His eyes grew wide and there was a pause and then he screamed in horror at what had been imparted in him, his clawed hands ripped at his face, at his head trying to claw the knowledge out of it.  He tore his eyes from their sockets, digging his clawed hands into his skull, he sunk to his knees, then finally falling face down, convulsing on the stream bank.

Nos walked to where the child’s body lay, as Churixl went through his transformation.  Quietly mourning the child who had sought to protect him.  The other demons kept their distance, though Nos did nothing threatening towards them.  One of the braver one approached the now still form of his leader.  Cautiously watching Nos, he checked his leader, more for anything useful than any real concern.

Churixl’s transformation was nearing completion, his form had blacked, almost as if it had been burnt, when the demon touched him, he ignited in a black light, an unlight.  His hand lashed out and into his compatriot.  The demon screamed as his life force, his essence was consumed.

Churixl became known as the Reaver of Demonkind, consuming demons, adding their power to his own.  Eventually he gained enough power to claim dominion over all demons, but of course General Palqul took exception to this and a civil war broke in the demonic ranks.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 17, 2005)

As the demons now began to tear into each other, a new being entered the fray once again. But this being seemed to wield unbeleivable power. Pure fire and hatred erupted from the being as he tore into anything that came close. It was the fiend, returned in even greater power, still wielding the sword and full of vengeance. "Jo'karr!!! It was your power that betrayed me and lead to my birth. Now you wield that power on me again, and what happens? The same thing. I am now reborn stronger than ever. I will bring destruction to you Jo'karr, if its the last thing I do!". With that, the Fiend used the sword to tear a hole straight to Jo'karr's realm and launched a mighty shockwave that tore into the city of Angels, decimating defenders and slaughtering non-combatants as it leveled over half of the city. "Come and vanquish me once more "Mortal God" so I may continue to transcend those who defend this realm." A renwed army of demons straight from hell descend into the forge to destroy Jo'karr and his minions once and for all. All over the material plane, demons redouble their attacks and soon it is feared by the defenders that they may soon gain the upper hand again.

OOC: I'm going on a little trip for a few days, and I don't know what kind of internet access I'm gonna have so bear with me ok.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 17, 2005)

OOC: Thats fine, this is getting REALLY interesting.

_The sarcophagus opened like a flower blossoming, revealing a pool of silver liquid filling its bottom. The form became an indistinct humanoid, then took the shape of the Forge Lord. Jo'Karr stood up. _

_"Forgive me Shara, but I will not let what I have worked so hard for be destroyed. Not like last time."_

_Jo'Karr instantly transported himself to his armory, and withdrew the mightiest of his divine weapons, the Bow of Jo'Karr. He traveled to the city, and collapsed the incoming portals with a thought. Cut off from reinforcements, the regular demons soon found that attacking the heart of the Angel's stronghold was foolish indeed, for the demons strength lay in their numbers, whereas the angels were much closer to the gods and their gifts. Still ranks of angels fell, aelves and Malkavians stood their ground as best they could, having nowhere to run. Jo'Karr launched his bow assault. Demons died in agony they hadn't experienced even in Hell. Finally, the Feind and Jo'Karr singled each other out._

_"I remember you Usuegi, least of my archangels, and I remember your betrayal. I didn't create you, I didn't betray you. You betrayed me, you gambled with your life, and you lost. You thought a weapon I made wouldn't hurt you, you thought yourself immortal. A weapon is a weapon, and whoever uses it doesn't matter, whoever made it doesn't matter. Weapons kill. Rather than accept your death, your pride warped you into this... thing. Come Titan! And bring all your armies with you! You and I have a score to settle!"_

_With that, Jo'Karr shot an arrow which pinned the Fiend's foot to the floor. The power of Jo'Karr's bow, which so agonized him before, was intensified a thousand fold when fired by Jo'Karr. Jo'Karr channeled his energy through the arrow, and transported himself, the Fiend, and the other demons in the forge to a barren planet without life. The Fiend writhed and squirmed, but could not free himself. The arrow didn't just hold his flesh immobile, but his spirit as well. _

_"You can't beat me THIS EASILY JO'KARR!!!"_

_True enough, the Feind lashed out with spells against Jo'Karr, causing destruction so fierce that every last one of his troops that came with him were caught in the blasts. Jo'Karr focused so much power into his bow that he bent to his knee, his form quivering from the effort. The arrow pierced the Fiend's heart, and imprisoned his soul within the arrowhead. The flesh disintegrated as the spirit was drawn into the arrow. Jo'Karr rose shakily, and took the arrow. He aimed for one of Endovior's Spheres of Annihilation, the only physical object that could possibly kill the thing's soul, since the shperes destroy essence. He shot, and true to the bow's power, it hit. The arrow was engulfed, the soul attached was rended and destroyed, but the power necessary destroyed the sphere in the process. Jo'Karr picked up the demon's sword and collapsed to the ground, exhausted beyond even the power to return home._

_Throughout the planes, the gods felt something, as if a part of the universe itself was dying.  They soon realized, to their undescribable horror, that they could no longer sense the God of Inspiration.  Jo'Karr was still there, but somehow, he was not quite divine anymore._


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 17, 2005)

As Othars barrier is destroyed it releases its energy in a flash of white light the one human who the energy encompasses is infused with its power.  His flesh is burned away leaving only something resembling one of Jemal's undead.

     Then he simply raises his hand and disapears.  A few minutes later he reapears right in front of Allysa he manages to croak out,"help..."before falling out of conciousness


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 17, 2005)

*Shara (Light, Life, and Wisdom) @ 7th Planet??*

_In a flash of light Shara appears before Jo'Karr. She looks to Jo'karr with the maternal eyes of a mother looking upon her son struggling to find himself and struggling to fighting the fight that he cannot win. She places a hand on his shoulder and divine energies start to fill him and invigorate the weakened Godling. A bright aura of white light is shed from Shara and it crescendos in a bright flash and both Godlings are back in his Sarcophagus room. 

With her had she motions to the Godling's sleeping chamber. 

"Rest Jo'Karr. We will solve this when you have recovered."

She fades away, back to Zhyreus, leaving a Phaenix to silently and invisibly watch over the soon to be slumbering Godling._

Jochannan [sblock]Which planet is this? Or possibly and asteroid in the field? Planets 2,3,4 and 6 I think have activity on them? Leaving us with 5 and 7 available?[/sblock]


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 17, 2005)

_Jo'Karr the Titan slumbers.  Alexandra, the now defacto quasi-goddess of Inspiration, gathers all her angels and surviving archangels together, along with the strongest surviving aelve mages, volunteers from the surviving Malkavians and Treants, and they invoke a barrier around the Forge that no mortal or immortal can penetrate, only a god.  No more portal incursions will enter the Forge.  The survivors arm the mass-destruction weapons and mount them on launchers around the forge.  They raid the storage room and set up other advanced defenses.  _

_Alexandra goes to Allyssa and the newcomer, and starts tending to his wounds._


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 17, 2005)

When he is fully healed, the man stands up, thanks the angel and Alyssa, and introduces himself, "I am Korbin of the mages.  Where am I and who in Endovior's name are you?"


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 17, 2005)

_"I am Alexandra, and this is the Forge of Jo'Karr."_

_The man quickly notices that he is amidst a flying platform several city blocks in width, where tens of dozens of field hospital tents have been set up.  Angels, Malkavians, Treants, and Aelves are having their injuries treated, and the dead are being blessed so as to prevent ressurection as undead.  Corpses are then dragged away to be incinerated.  There are pained screams, families gathering around injured loved ones, and a great deal of many types of blood.  _
_The man then notices other flying platforms, and the great Megalopolis below.  Other platforms have assembled armies of troops, training barracks, mechanoid armors in formation, repair stations, and armories.  Parts of the city are in flames, but the fires burn slowly and not very hot, since most of the buildings are made of hard, strong stone.  _
_The man can hear barked orders, rythmic drums, synchronus marching boots on metal, and the heavy foot-falls of armor.  _
_Avian multitudes of angels fly by, some fighting fires, some carrying cargo, and others practicing aerial combat maneuvers.  _

_"You're lucky to have made it here.  We just erected a teleportation and portal barrier."_


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 18, 2005)

Alyssa's mind was in turmoil for though she had come as a emmisary to Jokarrs forge, she had been caught in the invasion and once more had experienced war. Yuneki was a most beutiful goddess and would learn quickly both to percieve Alysa by her apparent abscence and also of what things Traume wished the youngest godess to know.

Of course it was not sufficient time before the Fiend War, and indeed Albedo's return!
"So this now is your nature my brother" she spoke not expecting him to hear beyond the barrier "eternal champion, returning in times of war before fading away to leave suffering in your wake. So be it, I will be there to comfort them."

She knew that Alexandra was not to be blamed for Albedo's binding in the last war yet still in her mortal heart there was resentment towards the ArchAngel made all the more sharp when Alyssa was asked to aid the Angels in the skills of healing. Nonetheless she was a Healer, and she had taken that vow to bring comfort to the grieving and aid whereever possible. So as the battles raged and human, aelv, Treant and angel fell she was there, with a a company of watchers and angels beside her to offer comfort and healing. Establishing in Jokarrs forge a hospital for all the world 
It was here that the charred and ravaged figure appears before her seeking help, and Alyssa, exahausted to the point of collapse looked in despair for she beleived him beyond her aid. Until Alexandra elevated to goddess as Jokarr faded. came and put forward her hand to healed Korbin of the Mages. Despite her resentment Alyssa respect for Alexandra grew not as a goddess but as a fellow healer and comforter


*Kerion* 
In Tocho's realm Katryra, the Watcher Kerion contains to meditate finding a place of calm amongst the eternal conflict, understanding the the ebb and flow of the worlds until finally Tocho greets him, "Hail, Kerion, Master of the art's of combat and free motion. I do believe you are nearer perfection than any mortal has come before. But alas, perfection is an unatainable goal, for the closer one comes, the further the boundary is pushed, never to be breached. But we may still try, come." 
And Kerion moves like the wind, an unseen movement, faster than any mortal thought,  filling all available space and yet formless and encompassing. 

"I am honoured to meet you finally Lord Hunter" the Watchers says with respect "I know there is much more you can tach me"

With that Kerion unfolds his legs to stand his full height, taking the 'Seven Cloud Mountain' stance as the two spar. Kerion's step is light upon the mountain top and their sparring takes them to the clouds and back down amongst the jungle trees 



The *Nightwing* also came forward at Traumes behest. The Elemental Forms were set to stand around the perimeter of the universe ready to react against excess of the gods, "You shall maintain the Worlds of Life and though war may shake the very foundations you will ensure that life endures".
The First and Second Companies of the Watchers gathered beneath the Nightwings embrace and came amongst their mortal wards. Amongst the aelvs they manifested and were called Sidhe and the Watchers attempted to guide them away from the carnage of the fiend teaching them to defend against the demons and to conceal themselves amongst the trees. To the humans they were called Mentors and Good-folk and to some of these were taught 'Kerions Art' to the extent to which each of them had sampled of it. 
The Watchers of the Third Companion moved amongst the ranks of the dying, just beyond the edge of vision, collecting the souls of the dead and guiding them to their place of rest. They were able to shepherd many but a few were lost to them taken instead to hell or left to wander as undead. 

_The child Juchim stood up in darkness looking all about him and wondering if the demons had finally got him and that this was how it felt to be consumed. Thin and gaunt the Watcher Cercueil looked into Juchims eyes 
" You are dead child, though I sense perhaps that you have become more. You have been touched by Nos and are no longer what you were, I will take you to my Lord for he has greater wisdom than I
Perhaps another path for you?"_ 

For the Watchers of the Fourth company the Nightwing gave them a startling order - to take upon themselves the form of beasts and vermin and to follow Tensok into hell, fighting at his side until he could come home

A swarm of creatures thus breached the borders of hell seeking Tensok trail....



_Jo'karr_
_Throughout the planes, the gods felt something, as if a part of the universe itself was dying. They soon realized, to their undescribable horror, that they could no longer sense the God of Inspiration. Jo'Karr was still there, but somehow, he was not quite divine anymore._

Traume felt the change most poignantly, for the greatest of his own fears had come to pass, the death of the divine. He heard the whispering from beyond the shadows and understood.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 18, 2005)

*Jemal - Ruler of Hell and the undead, God of Rebirth*

Jemal, silent for so long after returning to his plane, finally manages to get out a message to the other Godlings.  "My fellows, I beg your forgiveness.  When first I tried to restore life, something went terribly wrong, and I no longer control them.  These Demons are, I fear, my fault.  And powerful too, are many of them.. There are demon lords here that rival even our own power, and they have kept me captive.  It was only with the recent arrival of a Mortal, Tensok.  I managed to.. stop his soul's demise and return it to life here, and he has freed me."

Jemal stood finally, for the first time in decades free of the Demon's power, and filled with a burning rage.  Now free, Jemal opened portals across Hell to the material plane, and the Demons trapped within Hell whooped with Joy, but their joy at seeing an entrance to the ripe worlds of life ended abruptly as Undead poured through into Hell, a new and surprising force joining the fight against the demons.

"THIS IS MY PLANE, Churlix! ALL of you will be banished from it and destroyed!  I cannot stop you all because of the power you took from me, but HERE, FREE, I can do THIS!"  
With that he chanted for several long minutes, using his own godly powers and arcane might learned from Endovior, Jemal summoned all his energy while his followers and Tensok protected him.  When it was done, many of the Demons who had been killed returned to life, but these were not the same as they'd been before.  The Demons were bent on destruction and Death, whereas these beings were infused with Jemals cunning, and Arcane might.. and above all else a hatred for Demons.  Forces of good they were definitely not, but these newly created anti-demons, much like the Undead, were still forces the Demons had to contend with.  

Eventually the Demonlords managed, through powers none but a GOD had shown until that moment, create a rift into a portal of their own, but because this was not a godly place, it was little more than that.. A rift in space, a great endless abyss into which the Demons fled,  until Jemal once again ruled Hell.  Jemal fell then, exhausted more than he'ld even been fighting other Gods, and the barriers keeping others out fell as he sent out a final plea for Help.


----------



## Daia (Aug 18, 2005)

Yuneki is very greived at the state Jo'karr is reduced to after his battle. Not only because of his benevolance towards her but also just because the loss of a god is such a huge and terrible blow to the universe. Her tears are made manifest in a string of misfortune for the demon army, who suddenly find themselves almost entirely unable to land a blow on their foes. They are also blighted by a series of earthquakes and tornadoes, ravaging their ranks.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 18, 2005)

_Commander Grenn, of the Malkavian forces at the Forge, gathered his handful of elite troops, and a handful of angels who had trained in stealth and rescue missions, and left the Forge.  They traveled to Lord Jemal quietly and gathered around him, keeping a wary eye for demon attacks._

_Grenn spoke first._

_"Lady Alexandra bade us come, we are your liasons to the resistance based at the Forge, and we can call on limited backup from our armies there.  We would have come in force, but only these few were prepared for an incursion into Hell itself, you've made it quite inhospitable... my lord.  Others are making ready as we speak."_


----------



## periculum (Aug 18, 2005)

*Tensok's rampage through hel*

*A back story of Tensok's travels to Jemal to aid in freeing that god. *

Tensok soon entered into a routine within this hellish landscape, leading the pursuing demons on an erratic goose hunt, full of twists and turns and frequent backtracking, assaulting them whenever the opportunity for ambush and surprise presented itself, raiding them for food and weapons, and freeing victims to aid in his strugle. His path eventually led him to the top of the tallest volcanoe within hel, where sat a great citidel to the demon lords. by this time he had gathered around him a small army and got it in his mind to kill the head of the demonic beast. He was not prepared for what he would find.
The demons had never expected such an assault upon their mightiest fortress within the very heart of their realm, fully under their control, thus their forces were relaxed and taken completely unawares. Tensok's initial assault quickly and violently tore past the citidel walls, where him and his force ground to a violent halt. The demon lords they faced neared the power of gods, and they controlled scores upon scores of demons. Tensok and his forces fought a violent and desperate struggle, using cunning and pure strength of will to survive. The battle waged for days, the demons hurting badly but slowly widdling the numbers of attackers. It was then that the beasts and vermins once of watcher form burst upon the scene. With the fresh reinforcements at their side, Tensok made one last surge forwards and breached the heart of the fortress, where he found a true god, in chains.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 18, 2005)

_Commander Grenn and his forces were using their strongest magics to break the chains, but they would not break.  When Tensok and his forces arrived, Grenn beckoned them to help._


----------



## periculum (Aug 18, 2005)

*Victory?*

With the surge of undead and the misfortune of the demons, the battle was soon won on Prime III. The aelves were able to reclaim their ruined cities, but at what cost. Countless brethen were slain, great swaths of forest burned and logged, and undead now claimed a third of the planet. 

Tocho's wolves quickly took up the call of Jemal, and gleefully tore through the demonic ranks within hell, a few even pursuing the demons into the abyss they had torn for themselves.

The humans were quick to capitalize upon the aftermath. The citystate was effectively dead, only a few such as malkavia surviving, as great kingdoms took claim to the scarred lands left by the demons, and weaker citystates being plowed under their heals soon after. Many great empires, republics, magocracies, theocracies, and plutocracys arose around the planet. Future invaders would discover much more cohesive and powerful opponents.


----------



## periculum (Aug 18, 2005)

Ahem, I should have made it more clear. My "Tensok" post was backstory to Jemal's post. Thus Jemal was already freed, and was able to deliver a message out to the other planes, before Grenn arrived to heed his call. My bad, should have made it more clear.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 18, 2005)

Correction: 

_Grenn's strike team infiltrated the Demon fortress, arriving to find Tensok and Jemal.  _

_"My lord, lady Alexandra sent us, we are your liasons to the resistance at Jo'Karr's forge.  We are readying some battalions to join you."_


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 18, 2005)

*Shara (Light, Life, and Wisdom) @ Jo'Karr's Forge*

_Shara smiles to Eldelon. Her lumiescent eyes gaze upon the mortal Aelv who can see the unseeable.

"There is much healing to be done in the wake of war. Your people need your wisdom and leadership now, Eldelon of the Aelvs. You have counseled the Great King and now you will counsel your peoples to start anew. The forests need to be replanted. Homes need to be rebuilt. Lives need to be started and there are Rituals to be performed. Your eyes are keen and can see that which should not be seen. You know the path that needs to be walked. Now is the time for those that lived to counsel, to live to lead."

Shara looks to the humans and then says

"Hatred only begets hatred, Eldelon. Remember that."_


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 18, 2005)

*@ Jo'Karr's Forge*

_Eldelon watches as Shara fades from view. He looks around and sees many things that he and his people have never seen before Angels, Fiends, Humans, and Divinity. Many creatures have come to their world of Prime II to cause death and to bring life. Demons, Dinosaurs, and the Unnatural have brought death and devastation. Angels, Lycanthropes, Constructs and Humans have come to bring Life. The Unnatural, as well have come to put and end to the devastation that the Fiends have wrought. So much death and war has happened on their formerly peaceful world. 

Why do the immortals come her to destroy and save us. The Godlings Shara, Jo'Karr, Jemal, NOS, and Yuneki have had a hand in this. The vile Fiends came to destroy everything and the Godlings come to protect us. Are we, the insignificant and powerless mortals, so important that the Godlings themselves would come to protect us from the depredations of the immortal Fiends. Why would the Fiends want to destroy us? Why would the Godlings want to save us? 

Eldelon thinks about this for a while and looks upon the dead and dying as the Angels and others go about healing and setting up defenses about the Forge. Violence. Hatred. Death. Eldelon climbs to the highest point in the Forge that he can get to with his Aelven protectors floowing closely behind. He clears his voice readying himself to speak.

Eldelon looks down upon the mortal throngs and speaks in a magically amplified voice so that all can hear, mortal and immortal alike:  

"Humans, hear me now. We, the Aelven peoples, have spent thousands of years training to destroy you. We bent our every thought and will to be able to destroy you when the moment came that your warring ways came to our peaceful world." 

Tension fills the air as the Aelves eye the humans warily and poise themselves for action.

Your warring ways brought the Godlings down to smite you and resulted in the destruction of the world of Prime. The Great King and I were there to witness your wars and the Divine retribution that followed. You have brought the immortals and death and destruction to our world. Who of you would speak to me now to vidicate your peoples in the eyes of the Aelves."_

Shara, The Light Bringer (Life, Light, and Wisdom)


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 18, 2005)

*Nos, the Sojourner, the Watcher, the Keeper of Secrets, the Knower of the Unknown*

What Shara returns to her home, Nos is there, somehow his indistinct form looks haggard. He communicates with her without language, the multi-hued radiance that spills off of him conveys urgency. 

_You must stop them from travelling across the third barrier. Time travel will draw attention to this "place" that will be most unwanted._ 

Nos opens a small part of his mind to Shara so she will _know._ Othar was not the first to travel through time, in the Progenitor War Valkrath and Volkath used time as a weapon and had special agents, split off from the infinities that they were to prevent uncreation. 

Travel across the Third Barrier, (what the first two barriers are, and what they are barriers to, is not explained) what he calls time travel, will inevitably attract the attention of these agents. How bad that is depends on whose agents notice. If Valkrath agents come, then they will more than likely just uncreate the offender and move on. If Volkath's agents are attracted, they will be less descriminate, ahnilating everything they can (which is a lot) before they leave. 

Both of those are realitively benign (if you would call the absolute negation of something as large as a planet or plane benign), the thing that is of most concern is if both agents are attracted. Then a little piece of the Progenitors war will occur right here in this existance and there is a very, very good chance that it will not be able to withstand the strain and cease to exist, like popping a soap bubble. 

_I have spent effort obfuscating the tracks of Othar, but the more this happens the harder it will be. You must prevent them from doing this again, for the sake of your creation._


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 18, 2005)

Othar steps into Shara's domain as well adressing Nos, "If You have a problem with my actions you would do well to bring it to me.  Also, at the First council I specifically stated that I would only timewalk if absolutely necessary to keep the universe alive."


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 18, 2005)

Korbin thanks Alyssa (and Alexandra if she is still there) and steps into thin air.

He reapears in between the human and elven leigons a replies to eldelon,
     "I will. You presume much King of the Aelves. Those wars were more the fault of the warring godlings that smited us as they were ours yet you praise the godlings and prepare to destroy us. Further you condemn us for knowing war but you yourselves are better at the art than we are. If you are so deeply prejudiced that you cannot listen to your rescuer then nothing we may say will sway you and we will leave you to your pitiable existance


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 18, 2005)

*@ Jo'Karr's Forge*

_Eldelon thinks for a moment about the stranger's words. 

"How do you know the will of the Godlings? Do they speak to you as they do to me? They are Godlings and their doings are far beyond that of a mortal to comprehend. They do not justify their actions to us, nor do they have the will or need to. They have strange powers and unlimited knowledge. How do you know their reasons Human?

The Godlings struck down your warring Human settlements and fought because of your actions, and then the planet Prime was destroyed. The Godlings have come again, but this time to protect us from the predations of the warring humans and Fiends. We war with no one. We have lived in the quite of Prime II, and now war comes and your people are quick on its heels. Do you plan on destroying this Prime II as well?

We see that you came to help to destroy the Fiends. How do we know that you are not the cause their attacks and we are the hapless bystanders caught in your warring ways? We avoided it once, but we are not so lucky this time. Even though we are on a different planet you come with war and not just with each other, but with Fiends!!! Where does your madness end, Human??" 

Eldelon's resolute gaze is cast to Korbin awaiting a response._

Shara, The Light Bringer (Light, Life, and Wisdom)


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 18, 2005)

Korbin replies, 
"How do I know the will of the godlings, I hear one as you do but also I have observed them and heard tales from other's who have.  Othar has shown me the spellforge, let me look at hell and the abyss.  He has let me observe recreations of the first war of the explosions of seeohtoo ond ohtoo, he has shown me that the war was started by Endovior and Tocho, that it was fueled by Moss, Jamal,  and Tocho.  You say you were there for the end but did you see the beginning.

    The fiends are many things but stupid is not one of them, if the fiends only wanted humans and not entrance into a gods realm they would have attacked one of *our worlds* full of less divinely protected humans"


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 18, 2005)

_Alexandra is moved by the exchanged words of Eldelon and Korbin.  She soars up to Korbin, and slaps him across the face reprovingly, then she flies to Eldelon, and does likewise to him._

_"How dare you both!!!  Do you not know where you are?  What is happening?  How many have died?  You two would argue now over wars fought so long ago?  Then go to the library!  My maker maintains thousands of volumes on the war, from every perspective, including his own!  Are you two so DENSE that you cannot put away your differences and work together?  Do you think this war will win itself?  DO YOU NOT GET IT??!!  EVEN WE, THE GODS, ARE IN DANGER!!  To you, mage, you and your kind were foolish not to guard against the perversion of your portal system.  And to you, Aelf, you are foolish not to realize that the demons would have come knocking on your doorstep eventually, whether through the mage portals or otherwise.  For yours was a pure eden of life, which the demons crave to destroy.  Now that blame has been adequately assigned, perhaps WE CAN GET ON WITH THE BUSINESS OF SAVING OURSELVES FROM OBLIVION!!"_


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 18, 2005)

Othar, with unique temporal senses, is aware that something about Nos isn't right.  Time seems to flow around him, as if time did not exist for him.  This would leave him frozen in time though, which he obviously isn't.  It is as if every instant he was recreating himself so he could interact with others.  The process itself is facinating.  Also looking at him in with those senses, his form seems more indistinct, and there is a hint of something... else, more alien than what is present here.

Nos's attention turns to Othar, speaking without language (still) _I have no standing to make any demands or suggestions at your actions.  I only bring warning to someone who does._

He moves to leave, he pauses, humor pours off of him, as he redirects his attention back to Othar, "It is rude to come to somoene elses home unannounced." oddly, instead of the pseudo mental communication he usually uses around other dieties, he speaks.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 18, 2005)

Korbin stares in wonder at the Archangel, 

"Save ourselves from what oblivion?!?!?!?!?!  The fiends have locked themselves up in there own hell. what else is there"


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 18, 2005)

Othar stunned by Nos' form doesn't take in what he is saying.  He backs up slowly and says, "How are you...?"


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 18, 2005)

*Shara (Light, Life, and Wisdom) @ Zhyreus (Home Plane)*

_Shara watches as NOS leaves curious as to what Othar sees when he looks upon the Watcher. After the Keeper of Secrets has gone she speaks:

"There seems to be more at work here than meets the eye. You came back in time to now from the end of the universe as we know it, and NOS has covered your tracks from agents of Volkath and Valkrath. NOS is not stating that you will or would have the want to time travel again. He is merely stating the implications of such actions. The creations of Volath and Valkrath still exist in the the 'Place that Isn't' and we need to be wary of them and know the repercussions of invoking their wrath. 

It makes me curious as to when you are truly borne, Othar. Will you cease to exist as we know you now when you are truly borne in this time stream, or have you created a Temporal Paradox and things will not necessarily be as they were? Maybe you traveling in time to warn us has caused more harm than good. We can only hope that this is not so and that we will continue on with our divine existence until we collectively decide otherwise."

Shara looks away to the mortal plane below..._


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 18, 2005)

_Alexandra slaps Korbin again._

_"We have freed one planet, and driven the demons from hell.  We have killed one of their overlords, at the cost of one of our gods.  The Demons still have their other overlords, and a plane of their own in which to marshal their next assault.  They still have a strong foothold on the portal world in THIS plane, as well as tens of thousands of corrupted mages.  The Aelves are scattered and weakened, with much of their planet inhospitable and controled by undead.  Then there is the portal system itself, which is still intact.  And for all the fighting, we still haven't even truly reduced their numbers, since they seem to be able to send millions of troops anywhere they wish at any time."_


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 18, 2005)

*@ Jo'Karr's Forge*

_After the Quasi-Godess Alexandra slaps both of them Eldelon starts to laugh hysterically. After a few long moments of that he looks to the sky and to the heavens above, and thrusts his hands in the air while laughing some more. Eldelon casts a quick spell and walks his way to Korbin and (the slap happy) Alexandra. 

"By the grace of Shara and Jo'Karr let us finish these crimson swine. We have vengence to claim. We can do it together as brothers or we can do it as enemies. Either way it is your choice for we have planets to save. As Mortals we will strike down these immortal Fiends and Undead together. Once this is over Human we can talk more of where to go from here and how to rebuild our worlds."

Eldelon thrust his had out for Korbin's acceptance._


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 18, 2005)

Korbin Accepts her hand.  Then he opens the portal to the fiendish realm yells out *CHARGE* and rushes in


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 18, 2005)

_Alexandra yells out to a strike team of armored angels._

_"Bring him back, I didn't even have a chance to tell him my plan!"_


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 18, 2005)

Korbin appears looking sheepish, "oh right a plan yeah i kind of forgot about that part"


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 18, 2005)

*Othar to Shara*

You forget Nos is one of those agents.

No my coming here has not brought more harm than help.  Look at me and see that the won haggard old man who first stumbled into your council has become the flower of youth.  My apparent age represents the progress of the universe through its life.  My birth has come and gone already in this time stream so there is no reason to worry about two of me.

But that is not why I came.  I have come to receive your approval to form a plane for Jo'Karr to rest on.  It would feature a one way window into the prime so that he could see mortals without altering there lives.  Also sooner or later we must create a divine ban  that will cut off all non-mortals from the prime and thereby keep us meddlers from acting directly and more importantly destructively.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 19, 2005)

To FreeXenon and Magic_Gathering

[sblock]_Alexandra details a plan to wipe out the demons in their own dimension, by collapsing the portal system and funneling the explosive energy into the abyss. The catch is, the ritual needed to collapse an entire demi-plane of existence would have to be performed by no less than thirteen extremely powerful mages, including herself, Korbin, Eldelon, and others, and it would have to be performed where the portal system came into being, on the portal world. _

_She suggests contacting and rescueing any allied mages left on the world, then launching a full out assault on the planet while the required mages infiltrate the ritual site with elite Malkavian escorts._[/sblock]


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 19, 2005)

On the Sixth World the Archmage Melkof gazed down upon what he had wrought and at the gloating of Saloden the traitor. Saloden had allied with Kanes Vengeance and they now held Archmage in bondage, his body broken and torn, his mind now probed and melded into their machine.

"Our test was succesful" Saloden looked up into what had once been the face of Melkof now twisted and slashed as machine fused with flesh. Saloden had been the closest leutenant and advisor to Melkof and had shared in the ritual. He was tall and plae with eyes sunk deep but glowing bright

"you look pained my dear teacher, yet you should not be. You were right the Portals that you opened have given us unlimited power, and now that the Efreeti has given us the means to maintain them we shall be unstoppable. The Demons were too stupid to use that power well, but not I dear friend, I shall not squander this opportunity as they did, as _you_ would have done!

And now you dear Melkof shall be the core of the Portal system, your mind fused with Avishuns machine"

Melkof looked down in silence and pain and knew that Saloden was insane....


----------



## periculum (Aug 19, 2005)

*Mages*

Melkof then knew pain that no mortal was ever supposed to know as his body, mind, and soul were fused with the portal network, both regulating and powering the arcane contraption. His being was stretched beyond space and time and he even touched upon "What Isn't" eliciting such torture as can't be imagined. Melkof longed for death, but was now one with the portal system and sustained indefinitely by it's magic. And he was in too much agony to even form a coherent thought/prayer to the deities to beg for salvation.
Meanwhile, Saloden planned his invasion. After the many invasions by the demons, the mortal plane was weakened, and with the demon retreat the other planets would make for easy pickings. His first assault would be against the aelves, they had suffered greatly, much weaker than the humans, and just as large a threat if given time to regroup. Plus, the leaders of aelves, humans, and angels could all be found there, as well as an undead horde for his necromancers to make use of.

OOC: I propose an opposed d20 roll (init check basicly) to determine which side launches it's assault first. We could just have shara make both rolls, as she's the dm. Otherwise, the rolls should be made with an online server with the results auto sent to Shara.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 19, 2005)

OOC: I vote Shara rolls.


----------



## Daia (Aug 19, 2005)

Lady Luck is on the side of the aelves, give them a +2 bonus please.

Feryal, a young woman with raven hair and blue eyes, was hungry. The epic struggles between men and demons had left her home city of Ilen in ruins, making food hard to come by. Then the armys came marching through, of one kingdom followed by another as the humans vied for this once great city, seat of power for so long. And armys had to be fed, the soldiers taking what little food there was. 
Thus found Feryal scavenging the ruined tunnels within the once lavish palaces, when suddenly the ground opened beneath her feet. It happened too fast for Feryal to react, and she went tumbling into the darkness. When she regained her feet and managed to relight her torch, her breath was stolen away as she looked upon the most magnificent sight she could have imagined in all of her peasant dreams. For she had discovered the lost tomb of Kyto.
Within were mountains of gold and stolen artifacts from all regions of the kingdom to have fallen under his thumb. At the far end of the tomb sat the skeletal remains of the once great king upon a still great throne draped with the most incredible of all the artifacts. This drew Feryal at once, and she picked up several of these, including a great crown of Shran make that bestowed her the wisdom of a hundred kings, a cloak granting her safety vs assassins, and a sceptor that could hold thousands in thrall.
When Feryal reemerged from the tomb with these artifacts in hand, she found herself the queen of a nation. She quickly organized the hungry masses into a cohesive force and began the building of a great nation dedicated to the gods. Though she herself, would head the nation, there would also be 14 other "kings", one for each god, to rule over the kingdom.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 19, 2005)

It had no name, no form.  It was a being that had never been born, was never meant to exist, could not exist and it _hungered_.

Then it felt a touch, feather light, of perception upon it.  It writhed in ecstasy, then the touch was gone.  It followed the touch to where it had come from (though the concept of “where” was not applicable there) and found the smallest of cracks, a tiny sundering, a peep hole.

It was large, powerful in the extreme, it was too large to fit through the hole, it lashed out at it, tried to widen it, but it could not force it’s way through.  But it could sense the thing on the other side and what it could sense, it could feed on.

In it’s hunger, it consumed the touch completely, leaving nothing left, the soul of the man whom had once been call Melkof was now part of it, but without his soul the hole, the tiniest crack began to fluctuate, soon to collapse.

It did not want that, there was so much to taste on the other side, so much to feed on.  It poured a small portion of itself into the hole left by Melkof’s soul and experienced a new sensation: Pain, which it enjoyed very greatly.

As it entered this strange new place, it gained form and a name.  It was Cyst.  And its form encompassed pathways through this existence.  It could feel others moving through it and was disappointed at the constraints placed upon it, it could not feed on them.  But such a system was not built to constrain such a being as Cyst and slowly it began to break down.  Soon it would be able to taste them, to feed.

Saloden was momentarily disturbed by fluctuation in the system, by it rapidly returned to normal operations, nothing to concern himself with, just the matrix adjusting itself.

OOC:  Cysts arrival should not immediately interefer with events, but soon, travel through the gateways should become very interesting (in the terror filled, leave nothing alive type way.)


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 19, 2005)

*@ Zhyreus and Jo'Karr's Tomb*

*Shara*

_Shara looks to Othar and says "Now is a good time to invoke the Immortal Horizon. We will have a plane to make when I return." Shara smiles mischeviously as she sends a warning to Eldelon, Alexandra, and Korbin as to what is about to befall, and then she fades away. 

*Othar Invoking the Immortal Horizon*

Othar's form shifts, wavers, and seems insubstantial as he begins to invoke the Immortal Horizon. His now transluscent form pulses substantial and insubstantial in continuing waves, and 3 versions of the Godling, Othar, can be seen overlapping each other - one talking, one frightened and dodging, and one studying. After a few long moments the *Immortal Horizon* has been created thereby severing all extraplanar connections - closing down connections that all immortals have to and from the Prime Plane and making it really difficult to create connections to the prime especially for Godlings.

*Shara retrieving Jo'Karr*

Shara appears next to Jo'Karr's Sarcaphagus and she looks upon it and then to the Godling of Mortals with sad eyes as she sees the Godling's wavering spirit. She touches the Godling's tomb encasing it with light as revitalizing energies flow to help sustain Jo'Karr a little longer. The Godess and Tomb vanish and appear in Zhyreus in a flash of light. 

*Othar*

Othar touches Jo'Karr's tomb, nods to Shara, and he fades away. In the wake of his leaving many slowly fading and overlapping voices can be heard with many different accents. In the end all voices coalesce into one recognizable word - "Jo'Karr"._


----------



## periculum (Aug 19, 2005)

*@Katryra*

Tocho & Kerion finally cease their sparing. Kerion has reached a point beyond all others, surpassing even other deities in sheer martial prowess (though a deity could simply smite him with a thought, why pick up a sword?) and rivaling Tocho, having actually landed a couple of blows on the god. "There is nothing more I can teach you, young one. It is time for you to leave this place and to spread what you have learned to your brethren. Share with them your purity and wisdom, and they will do you proud."
At this time Tocho gets a slight tingling sensation, almost as though a new animal had been borne into the universe, but very not. It quickly passes, no new creature of merit can be found, and Tocho soon forgets about it. (Traume should get a similar sensation, as a soul has just disappeared).

Meanwhile the demons have redoubled their fortifications upon Katryra, finding themselves isolated. They have been unable to contact either the newly created abyss nor the efreeti, all of their messengers seem to just disapear into the portal network. Thus, they hole up expecting an assault from angels at any time. What little progress they have made in conquering the plane, comes to a complete halt, and even backtracks a little, as they prepare their defenses.


----------



## periculum (Aug 19, 2005)

*Tensok returns*

The demons of Hel put soundly under the heel of their god, Tensok takes his leave of that somewhat unpleasant place, and returns to the worlds of men. Walking through the gates of Hel, he finds himself back where he started upon the world of aelves, amidst much activity. The encampment is filled with preparations for a massive assault of some sorts, preparations that are slowed by constant skirmishes between men and aelves. Tensok is quick to jump to the aid of the angels in breaking up these little feuds.
Strangely the plant folk seem to be missing during this massing of troops, and he soon learns that this is a preparation for an invasion of another world, that of mages, which the plants have no interest in. Rather than striking out at distant planets, they prefere to repair this one, starting with the cleansing of the undead. (I hope Moss doesn't mind, but seems appropriate and he hasn't posted in a while).

Meanwhile, their plans complete, the mages launch their assault. Hundreds of mages step into the portal system headed toward the elven homeworld. This sudden influx of souls and arcane power into a system gutted from the inside causes what restraints were left on Cyst to snap, and the beast is unleashed. What was finnally deposited onto the elven world was too horrible to speak of.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 19, 2005)

Before Kerion reaches any other beings to share his knowledge, he is confronted by another being of war. It is Albedo, and he is intent on a fight. As the two beings begin to clash, it becomes apparant that Albedo does not wish any harm an Kerion, but instead wishes only test his skills. After he is satisfied, Albedo offers an alliance to Kerion. "I want to bring you back to Malkavia. I have a plan to end this war once and for all, and I would appreciate your assistance."


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 19, 2005)

Traume felt yet another soul taken, he tried to locate it but could not, a gap in the universe had been created. It would ned further investigation but for now he was preoccupied with the flood of souls being brought into the Place which he had made. One now stood before him, a child in form but with the wisdom of ages in his eyes....

*Kerion*
_'There is nothing more I can teach you, young one. It is time for you to leave this place and to spread what you have learned to your brethren. Share with them your purity and wisdom, and they will do you proud'_

Kerion bowed before the god Tocho silently thanking the diety for the tempering of his body, mind and soul. He turned and looked first to the mountain upon which he had dwelt for so long and then to the sky above and with a step he had traverse space and time to land in the Worlds of Life on the Fourth planet hwere the red plants grow.

Here he took the stoutest and hardest of woods and crafted from it a staff modeled after Traumes own and enfused with the words of Tocho. To this staff he gave the name Tienkou and thus did Kerion Master of the Art of Combat and Defence go forth upon his mission, with the Tienkou in hand and the first being he encountered was the Warmonger Albedo intent on a fight. 

Kerion took joy in the contest of steel against staff and hand against hand. Albedo was indeed a masterful warrior and his skill with a blade was unsurpassed. Yet Kerion found in him a rashness of spirit, and a weakness in his defense that the Tienkou was able to exploit.

Finally with each satisfied with the other they rested and Albedo made his offer
"I want to bring you back to Malkavia. I have a plan to end this war once and for all, and I would appreciate your assistance."

"I will assist you" Kerion accepted "there is a need to teach the ways of the tranquil mind and iron spirit." 

and with _the Tienkou_ held firm in his hand Kerion's journey continued


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 19, 2005)

_Alexandra had never, not even when Jo'Karr fell from godhood, ever felt such a foreboding chill down her spine as when she saw the thing that errupted from the portal.  At its feet were the bodies of hundreds of mages, all dead, being consumed by a white energy form that led to a vaguely humanoid field of white energy.  Such an evil as this made all the angels and aelves and humans within miles of it shiver.  Tensok let out a low, menacing growl without intending it, so offended were his animal senses and instincts.  Eldelon briefly questioned his faith to his goddess, but the thought was quickly banished as a rage boiled up in him, for he knew there would be more devastation on his beautiful world.  _

_Arrows and javelins and liquid metal tentacles and energy spells and siege engine missiles and boom grenades and thrown knives rained down upon the abomination like a cloud of death, had there been any mages left to skewer they surely would have been decimated by such a rebuke, but the Cyst felt nothing.  Rays of divine retribution lanced through its form, mildly disrupting it, but not harming it._

_The Thirteen Avengers, the mages and angels and aelves who were to destroy the portal system lunged, and working their alchemy, they began unraveling it.  The beast lept back from the thirteen beings who seemed capable of harming it.  It rained white rays of itself down upon the troops, consuming them.  _


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2005)

Off to the side, unseen by any and undetectable He stood... Watching.  The Cyst was exactly what he needed, it's energiees were unfathomable, much like those of Failure, or the Demon Lords.  

With a Smile, he stepped forwards and held out a hand, concentrating.  A bright flash of energy lanced out, striking one of the 13 squarely and sending him flying as they began to get an upper hand.

"I apologize.. Mind if I cut in?"  The well-muscled man laughed maniacly, his Red hair flying about wildly.  Something about him was off.. He was undead, yet had a soul.. What could have happened to cause such an abomination?  Further disturbing was the fact that the Cyst didn't even seem able to register his existance, continuing its fight against the avengers.

OOC: Enter Michael... evil NPC who's got a special relationship with... hungry beasts.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 20, 2005)

Meanwhile, those undead still in hel returned through the portals to the worlds of the living, for that was their place.. where there was warm flesh and real blood to feast upon.  Though they had helped the living against the Demons, there was no love between the two, and the undead soon returned to their ways, released once again from Jemals service.

Of all the non-dieties, the Undead were the most godless (not counting of course the Demons), and they chaffed at having to serve Jemal, but none could deny the benefits they had gained from him, and that grudging respect was all he needed.  
After returning, the undead found a host of plants waiting for them, and a titanic battle.. just one of many these days, it seemed.. ensued.  Disorganized and unable to form into any cohesive unit, many of the Undead were obliterated early on.  Soon though, a powerful Vampire Lord managed to construct and defend a fortress, calling all the remaining undead on that planet to him.  So began the nation of Vampirus, and soon the Lord began to think himself above even the other Vampires, calling himself Jemal and claiming he had a bit of that deity's divine spark within him.


Back in Hell, Jemal's Reavers set up fortresses, training centers, and more.  The Reavers were preparing for an invasion, and their God was nowhere to be found.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 20, 2005)

_After the longest time, the Sarcophagus opened, and a weakened former god emerged. He walked slowly, almost plodingly, and stopped amidst a paradise that even he never imagined. He clapped his hands together, and placed them on the ground. With a short shower of electric arcs a white altar emerged from the ground, made from the crude marble that lay hidden underneath. The altar projected an image, that of a great beast, and a smaller, even greater beast with flaming red hair. A goddess, the greatest army in the planes, heros of a type that would make Albedo jealous, and all they could mannage was to scratch the first beast. The second beast made his metal flesh crawl... literally. _

_"Shara, I know you love me. As a son, as champion. Let me go to them. I have strength, and I must fight. If I die, let it be in service to those I love, my mortals, my daughter, and you."_


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 20, 2005)

*Shara (Light, Life and Wisdom) @ Jo'Karr's Plane*

_A soft sublime aura of light envelops the Godling's sarcophagus and Shara walks from the light to Jo'Karr. Her lumiescent eyes gaze upon the newly awakened Godling and she smiles faintly. The Godess of Light puts her hand affectionately on Jo'Karr's shoulder, sighs, and then says:

"My son, you are no prisoner in your own realm, and I am not your captor."

She motions to the ground as if she was about to introduce someone who would be walking through a door in the the ground. The ground next to the Sarcaphogus rumbles and shifts, and from its earthen embrace a great shield of Pure light is gently revealed from the earth, like a mother passing her new borne child to her father. 

"This shield is imbued with the energies of light and life. It will protect you well against Fiends and Undead. It will bring to you the grace and resolve of my mortal children, the Aelves. I have reluctantly granted it some of the insight of the "Place that Isn't" so that you will be better able to protect yourself verses creatures borne of madness and darkness." 

She gently takes the amulet emblazoned with a Phaenix from around her neck and delicately puts it around his neck.

"I have a feeling that you need this more than I."

A single luminescent tear can be seen meandering down her cheek as she slowly steps back into the light and fades away._


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 20, 2005)

_Deep in the throws of battle, Alexandra is pinned on the ground, flailing her wings and fists against the red-haired attacker.  _

_"See little birdy, see my new pet vanquish your army?"_

_He begins choking her, hands firmly around her neck.  She is too young in the divine to repel this abomination..._

_The red-haired monster screams and jumps back, clutching the stump of what used to be its right arm.  It flies back from the force of a tremendous blow..._

_Alexandra rises and flies back, hands about the red marks on her throat.  A shining silver form stands beneath her, with electric arcs covering its hand.  On its opposite arm, it carries a great shield.  About its neck, the form bears a phaenix symbol on a glowing red talisman.  Jo'Karr the Titan, is really, really angry._

_The red-haired monster screams._

_"How?  You aren't a god!  And even if you once were, how did you harm me?"_

_"The technique the Avengers use, it is a form of alchemy.  I invented it, and god or no, I am a master of it."_


----------



## Daia (Aug 20, 2005)

The cyst greedily attempted to follow it's new found meal out onto the world of aelves, and for a time manifested itself into a cohesive humanoid form with which it fed on many creatures found in that place. However, despite restraints on it's control of it's newfound body being lifted, the portal system and itself was now one and the same, and it's form was soon sucked back into the rift from which it came. It would take a bit of practice before it could open up such maws by itself with which to feed.

Yuneki then visits Jo'karr upon the elven world. Invisible to all, including Jo'karr, she leans in and whispers into his ear.  You waste your time here. This fiend is merely a distraction. Even now Albedo plots against yours. He blames you for everything. He blamed your angels for the interfering with men, despite their gifts improving life, it was from your angels that the demons sprang, reining war and destruction, and he will blame you for cyst as well. He'll see your plan at destroying the portals with the 13 mages as a ploy all along to bring this new terror forth. Be quick here, then travel to Malkavia where Albedo assembles his titan allies.


----------



## periculum (Aug 20, 2005)

*Curiousity Killed the Cat*

Tocho was in a state of undeniable elation after Kerion left, for the epitomy of all he aspired for the mortals had been acheived. Sure, Kerion was just one of billions of creatures, and there would be future boundaries to push, but for the time being he wanted to just enjoy his accomplishment. During his rest and reflection though, an annoying thought sprang to being. What was this "What Isn't"? Thus far he had hear only rumors and guesses, for Nos refused to comment on the subject. He finally decided upon his course of action, if Nos would not disclose the information, he would simply have to go there himself.
His journey was a long and arduous one to the very ends of the universe, and it took all his skill as the god of hunting to locate his quarrie, this most elusive of planes, if it could be called a plane. But he finally found it, the doorway into "What Isn't", and he peaked his head into "What Isn't" to see for himself what was there.


OH! WHAT WAS THIS NIGHTMARE? HOW COULD TRAUME LOOK UPON SUCH, AND SHARA MANIPULATE SUCH AS THIS. HOW COULD OTHAR AND NOS TRAVEL WITHIN AND MAINTAIN ANY PHYSICAL BOUNDARIES. TOCHO HAD TOUCHED UPON WHICH NOBODY WAS MEANT, HE HAD WITNESSED BUT A GLIMPSE OF WHAT ISN'T, AND HE WOULD NEVER BE THE SAME. WHEN TOCHO RETURNED, HIS MIND AND HIS BODY WHERE WARPED BEYOND ALL REPAIR, TOCHO RETURNED, A MAD GOD.

Upon his return Tocho stormed the plane created by the Demons and thus far called the Abyss. Within he found squalor and decay, the last desperate stronghold of a dying breed. The plane could hardly be called such, it wasn't far from a bleak encompassing emptiness, and was barely big enough to hold the demonic mass. With an enraged yell Tocho personally laid waste to the horde and it's leaders, and when he was done he was left with an army of unquestioning servants. They had witnessed unspeakable atrocities at his hands, and wanted no further evidence of his might. Tocho proclaimed the demons to be his chosen peoples, and changed his name to Tocarus, God of Misery, Strife, and Conflict. He would rule this horde as Jemal could not, and he would spread suffering throughout the planes.
Once the conquest of the abyss was complete, he forged it into a plane worth merit, creating 27 spiraling layers dedicated to torture and suffering, each one more vial than the one above. Upon the top layer he then opened a connection between this plane and his former home of Katryra. That plane no longer suited his taste in dwellings, but nonetheless would serve his will. He then also reopened the connection to Hel, and marched into the realm to meet with Jemal, but that god could not be found.


----------



## Endovior (Aug 20, 2005)

ooc: Ah... this is where Ever Dream went.  I couldn't find it for a while, thought things had stopped...

"...Zeimur Sakomel Ignan Elmaxis!"

With that, a large explosion shakes the Cosmos.  Endovior, silent for some time, appears before Jo'Karr and Yuneki.

"THAT took entirely too long.  It seems that I should have been paying more attention to the realm Othar provided for me... by the time I thought to do anything with it, Ahvisun had taken over, providing the impetus for this entire war.  I have just corrected the problem.  My supposed home plane, is no more, destroyed by a powerful spell that took me a great deal of time and effort to cast, and with it the bulk of Ahvisun's machines.  This should slow their assaults upon the other worlds... the random factor will come back into play, disrupting all movements.  Unfourtunately, Ahvisun himself has escaped... he, with the rest of my traitorous servitors, have fled to the Plane of Fire.  I fear that he intends to seize the Soulforge.  If he succeeds, he could twist it, such that all newborn beings in existence will be born evil... not to mention that if he tries to draw upon it's power too strongly, rifts in space and time will form, destroying several planes outright.  There is trouble on many fronts... but THIS is a truly dire threat.  I need someone to guard the Soulforge while I hunt Ahvisun... his magic is great, and I doubt that anyone but me, his creator, will be able to track him down."


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 20, 2005)

_In the wake of the battle, a terrible atrocity befell the resistance. The angels departed, the new goddess departed, the Titan Jo'Karr departed. To where? None could sense. The forge itself vanished, poof! When those who bothered to listen finally heard the pulse of their life forces again, it was on Zhereus. But Jo'Karr and Alexandra were not among those who fled to paradise._

_At malkavia, a tall, armored man leading many Malkavian assasins knocked on the city gates._

_"Who goes there?"_

_"Company 327 sir, we've come home."_

_"Alright masters, come in."_

_The great doors of Malkavia swung open. They were slow and bulky and would have required a battering ram the size of a mountain to break open. The armored man strode in with the troops, and found his way to the center of the city. Staring at the bleak buildings, forever enshrouded by unnatural storms, the man seemed to shake his head reprovingly from time to time. Returning soldiers found joy in their families' arms, and commanders faced the grimm responsibility of informing families of casualties of war. At the gates of the central city fortress, a guard notices that the armored man most definitely doesn't belong in Malkavia._

_"YOU! Hold fast!"_

_The man removed his helmet, but the guards had a hard time distinguishing his flesh from his armor. The armor itself seemed to liquify, then flow into the man's body. There stood Jo'Karr._

_Elsewhere, the Archangels and Alexandra stood guard, and what they protected, meant life or death for them all.  The Soulforge loomed up behind them, with more enchantments and abjurations protecting it than the Forge._


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 20, 2005)

Nos walked in the “What Isn’t.”  Here he was unafraid of the consequences of unleashing his power, reality would not bubble or implode, because here there was no reality.  He struck out at the being, whom part of was known as Cyst, shredding and scattering it.  It broke the umbilical cord between it and Cyst and fled from Nos.

Still, Nos could not close the hole, such effects would be more detrimental to that reality then him leaving it open, so he sealed it from this side.  He contemplated the meaning of this.  The portal network would stand as a testament for foolish mages who tamper with realms beyond their understanding.  Cyst would never again manage to gather the power to leave what it had become.  It would still hunger, still make the journeys through the portal system an exercise in terror, but Shara’s creation was safe from it.

Nos felt Tocho search for the “What Isn’t” as he had once done himself.  It pleased him that others were walking down the path of enlightenment that he once walked.  Once Tocho failed to find a physical manifestation of the “What Isn’t”, for in truth there was none, he would go to him and tell him of the four barriers, tell him of the price, and if he was willing to pay it, guide him to _know_ the “What Isn’t”.

And then, Tocho “found” something that did not exist.  Too late did Nos realize that Tocho was using a manifestation of his divine will to force his cognition into “finding” the “What Isn’t.”  A being that has not prepared himself for what he was witnessing, standing in the midst of something he could not comprehend, Nos felt Tocho’s mind crack.

Greatly saddened, Nos contemplated withdrawal from Shara’s creation.  He represented a mystery to them and as young as they were, as impulsive as they were, they wished to understand without _knowing_.  Not realizing that you can never get something for nothing.

For now, Nos watched.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 20, 2005)

As Nos seales the portal systems from 'What isn't' Othar comes through the break in reality,

"I wish to understand many things Nos yet I am but a child in comparison to you.  I wish to avoid tocho's fate, to know the agents that seek me, and most importantly I wish to understand how you exist in the prime"



Meanwhile...

Korbin goes to the portal rift from which Cyst came seaking to cut it off from coming all the way through.  He uses the power he received from the barrier for the first time to permanently close the rift between what is and what isn't.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 21, 2005)

Albedo lead Kerion into the very core of the city of Malkavia, down into a deep cave system and into a room with a strange shroud that blocked out all magic. in the center of this room, a strange circle was etched into the floor. covered in arcane markings, the circle seemed to Kerion to be the key to some arcane spell. Inside the circle, there was no antimagic preventing spells to excist. But instead resounded a great energy which grew as the best mages in Malkavia attended to it. "The problem with this war is that it is all about control, and yet nobody seems to have any. They try to manipulate the transportive nature of magic, and yet cannot use it. And so we will correct this error. Watch." As Albedo points to the middle of the circle, the room begins to glow. All of a sudden, they are no longer standing in a cave, but in a colliseum. There was no scenery here, just a never ending whiteness. The huge colliseum was the only standing structure in the place. And what a magnificent sight it was. Its design was carefully made from artists of all races and religions all over the universe. It was the centerpeice to the whole plane. This sight was belittle by another flash of a prismatic wave that swept over the landscape. Now, many portals opened, but didn't lead anywhere. Yet. "Do you understand what I have done warrior? Probably not, for you are not exactly a master of the arcane arts. What I have done here is nullified ALL control over the portals, and even pretty much all interplanar travel. It now all leads here. Always. But manipulating these forces while so many others try to do so at once is very difficult, and can be changed. So I invented antimagic. This uses a portion of my own essence, which is immune to goldy influence, as well as the skills of my mages to create a barrier which negates all magic and leaves these fields in place. They surround the outsides of all the portals like a tunnel system, preventing any subversion. Even inside the tunnel system there are barriers in place which cause skips through the teleportation process, but do not stop it since the momentum of the travelor continues. But this prevents all spells from being cast through the portal. This plane regulates it all. It even forces all new portals to link to it and adds antimagic as they come, meaning the only time you can affect new portals is when they are cast. There is no way around this plane. Now all invaders must come through here, and defenders have a place to fight without destroying their own land. and then there is you, Kerion, who I have brought here for one purpose. You are to regulate and control this plane, and keep a keen eye on the universes transportation. You will have many strong foes, many who would usurp your power. But I believe you are up to the task. Let this now be known as the Plane of War, and you, being one of the greatest fighters this world has ever known will rule it. Now, you must prepare. The next being that tries to teleport will end up here, and soon, many will have gathered to fight the first regulated war. I shall leave you to your task." With that, Albedo vanishes to Malkavia where he goes to confront Jo'karr.


----------



## colindownes (Aug 21, 2005)

*Algennis*

Algennis had slept for a long, long time. It was the sleep of a slighted godling - and it had not been a restful one. The Twister of Forms begins to return to consciousness, slowly but surely. And it begins to touch the world outside its labyrinthian home.

Something had changed in Algennis over the... how long had it been? Centuries? Millenia? Eons? It was impossible for the Lord of Flux to tell. Algennis had slept, but more importantly, Algennis had *dreamed*. Dreams are the raw stuff of change. Infinitely malleable and fluid, they were mana from heaven for the being that had cowered in the bowels of the labyrinth. It was in the realm of dreams that Algennis began its long delayed return to the Dream of Dreams, the Ever Dream.

Here and there among the mortal pawns of the deities, the presence of Algennis is felt again. A disciple of Jo'Karr... what? Alexandra? Regardless, she reaches out for inspiration and touch something other than the comforting presence of her deity. A prospective student of magic answering the call of Endovior in his dreams is tempted by whispered promises of power, and follows stranger paths. Throughout the battleground of Ever Dream, the dreams of certain mortals are plagued (or blessed, depending on one's point of view) by churning torrents of shifting madness. Some of these individuals gather together, or gather others about them, into mystery cults. Each one is different - there are no common threads of doctrine or belief, save the touch of Algennis in their dreams.

Algennis sleeps yet. But not for long.


----------



## Daia (Aug 21, 2005)

**Jo'karrs weapon gets stuck in it's sheath if he tries to draw**


----------



## periculum (Aug 21, 2005)

Unable to locate his querry, Tocarus turns his gaze upon the reavers, who cringe. "Bring me your strong, your bold, your leaders."  When those such reavers arrive, Tocarus nonchalantly eats a halfdozen, and with a wave of his hand breaks the legs of the rest before turning to leave. Before he steps through the door his eyes flare with the memory of why he came here at all, he turns and says "Oh, and please let your lord know I wish to speak with him. Thank you."

Back within the Abyss, Tocho sits upon a throne composed of countless humanoid bodies, some mercifully dead, others not, and he rubs his temples. Sinking deep in thought, engulfed by the voices screaming inside him. Quickly awakening, he castrates several nearby worshipers before speaking. "Bring me Jo'karr."
His decree is then heard throughout the multiverse by all of his followers and allies, including those yet unaware of the transformation. It is heard by Albedo, Tensok, Kerion, and even Failure, though the beast Failure cant comprehend.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 21, 2005)

_Albedo finds Jo'Karr surrounded by spearmen, warriors who did not fight in the war.  They knew the former Forge Lord, and knew that they could not harm him, but their loyalty to their leader was absolute.  _

_"How dare you come here, meddler." _

_"Still grasping for someone to blame for all the worlds ills I see.  The hell with your twisted sense of responsibility.  I haven't much time, and I haven't much to say.  If you still seek to quarrel with me, then we will fight.  I will do my best to kill you once and for all.  But I think you'll find that unneccessary.  The new goddess of inspiration has withdrawn the angels, all of them, to heaven.  They now know peace and beauty and happiness, and they are through with you and the rest of the mortals.  Even if I still had my former status, I could not move them from this decision.  You wanted my influence gone?  Well, you're getting most of your wish.  I'm still here.  I'm not going anywhere."_


OOC: Daia, he isn't carrying a weapon.


----------



## Endovior (Aug 21, 2005)

Guards adequate to the task defending the Soulforge, Endovior travels to what is now Xavax's Palace.  He speaks to Xavax. "I assume you are aware of the present situation?"

"Indeed.  I would do something about it, but my hands are tied... it's dangerous manipulating the flow."

"Then deal in minute fragments.  The energy of the Spellforge comes to this plane anyways, correct?"

"Yes... but I can't actively use it without wreaking havoc upon the planes.  All I can do is continue channelling as normal."

"Then do continue channeling as normal... but try focusing maybe a tenth of a percent of a single second's intake here, on this Palace.  I will take care of the rest."

Xavax frowned.  "It's dangerous... but I suppose we don't have much choice.  Whenever you're ready."

Endovior assumed a ready stance, in preparation for casting.  "Give me a countdown from five."

Xavax nodded.  "Five, four, three, two, one... NOW!"

The palace shook.  Everything began glowing a brilliant blue color, as a vast amount of raw magical energy was channeled within.  Endovior, already prepared, absorbed most of it.  The rest congealed into 7 more Spheres of Annihlation, which went flying out into deep space.  

Endovior, fortified with the newly absorbed magic, now burned with blue fire instead of red.  He shuddered slightly, then spoke.  "The strain... is great.  I did not... expect this much..."

"Indeed.  Even a small portion of the magic that drives existence is an improbably vast amount, even for a god.  Best use it quickly."

Endovior nodded, and just as quickly was gone, off to the inevitable confrontation with Ahvisun.

Xavax gazed through the Portal between the Palace and the Soulforge, and in the distance, he saw the first wave of Elementals approaching the Soulforge.  "Best use it quickly indeed... time is short."

ooc: incidentally, I'd note that the portals linking the Forges with Xavax's Palace and each other are unaffected by Albedo's magic, due to the simple fact that all those portals leading to the new plane would destroy it instantly, with the rest of the universe following shortly thereafter.  Xavax has wards against that kind of thing.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 21, 2005)

*Othar and Nos conversing*

Nos, sensing Othar's approach, unwilling to let another fall to the madness of the place, forces his consciousness to the very edge of the very small hole.

Othar realizes he has not come through the portal, but is in the space between moments, in the space between interdimensional gates.  It is a temporary artifical construct that will cease to exist once the occupants leave.

Nos is there, but seems to flicker in and out.  He speaks without language _Would you please sustain this place with your power.  I am doing so now, but the slightest mistake on my part could be catastrophic._

_I sensed that you were seeking me, and I would advise you in the strongest manner, not to seek me out in the "What Isn't."  What lies on the otherside is destructive to the unprepared mind._

_Of the agents I can tell you some, in the current time stream their were four on each side of the conflict.  They presumably were destroyed when Valkrath and Volkrath met in their final confrontation, but as you are well aware, travel through time does not preclude their presence now._

_As far as their capabilities, they were fractions of the will of Valkrath and Volkath, a portion of the Progenitor War.  They were unimaginably powerful from your current perspective.  If you are confronted with them, the best course of action is to attempt to convince them you have nothing to do with their War._

_You are hindered by this because they will be able to sense in you their enemy, this entire existence was formed from the lingering energies of the final confrontation, of energies cast off from it, so you are both of Valkrath and Volkath.  Chances are if you can delay Valkraths agents long enough for them to truly look at you, they MAY study you long enough to understand what you are, in which case they MAY leave you alone._

_I can only advise you that travel through time is viewed by such entities as a direct threat and doing so should be avoided at all costs_

_As far as my existence, that is a more complicated matter.  The simple answer to your question is that I don't exist.  The price to _know_ the "What Isn't" is to cease to exist.  But _knowing_ imparts it's own kind of existence._

_I don't believe you are in the same jeapardy as Tocho was.  You cloak yourself in the fourth barrier, even as you move across the second and third.  Shedding the fourth barrier took me more time than this reality has existed and if you can truly shed it, you have nothing to fear from the "What Isn't"_

_If you truly wish to _know_ the "What Isn't" I can guide you, but all enlightenment is personal, and comes at a cost.  The cost associated with this is great indeed._


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 21, 2005)

_Writhing, crawling, flying, and marching legions of fiery beings bore down upon the SoulForge, and as they were about to reach it, hundreds of them froze over.  Whole legions were caught in a great, frozen explosion emanating from the SoulForge which took the momentum out of their charge.  Their advance stalled as the second ranks had to melt their way past the first.  By the time the troops closed the distance again, a wall of water loomed up out of the ground, and washed the second ranks away, dowsing their flames and butchering hundreds as easily as the first ranks.  _

Right next to the SoulForge, Alexandra was laughing.  All it took to hold of this 'appocalyptic invasion' was a couple dozen decanters of endless water and some rudimentery alchemy.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 21, 2005)

Othar stabilizes the portal with his power, and then replies, "I wish for you to guide me"


----------



## Albedo (Aug 21, 2005)

OOC:The portals that are intefered with by Albedo's new plane are only interplanar and long distance ones. This wouldn't affect your portals in the first place. Heres how they work. Whenever someone enters one of the before mentioned portals, they enter into the plane of war. There, they have to travel to the correct portal to finish their journey and exit at the right place. Areas close together are unaffected because they all connect before they are connected to the war plane and you can backtrack another portal or teleport spell to get where your going. This whole system means that nobody is in charge of travel, and that the same thing happens every time instead of constant meddling. If you want to stop someone from entering your area or plane, you must defend the portal to it from the war plane. Otherwise, there is no stopping travel anymore.

IC: "So, Jo'karr, if you don't intend to go anywhere, what is it you intend to do here? And would you like us to prepare a home for you? I don't thnik your the type who will just stand there for the resr of time. or by here, did you mean the mortal plane. If that is the case, then how long do you plan on staying in Malkavia?"


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 22, 2005)

_"I would think you'd know better than to be sarcastic to me by now.  Oh well, some things never change... believe me, I would know.  No Albedo, I want no more of your company, and this place is depressing.  Why don't you let your people see the sun again?  Its been centuries since our dispute.  Surely you can't find this constant storm pleasant.  _
_"On a more personal note, take care of the veterans I returned, they are the true heros of Malkavia.  They all fought bravely and intensely, they were indispensable to the war effort."_

_Jo'Karr left Malkavia.  Once out of sight of the city, he assumed the form and guise of a mercenary human warrior, using some of his own metalic body to disguise the shield and amulet he carried.  He entered human society in disguise, and sought to observe the universe through their eyes._


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 22, 2005)

magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> Meanwhile...
> 
> Korbin goes to the portal rift from which Cyst came seaking to cut it off from coming all the way through.  He uses the power he received from the barrier for the first time to permanently close the rift between what is and what isn't.




Although Korbin succeeded in sealing the rift, it was not sufficient for the Cyst had discovered a way to breed. 
Korbin did not feel the first touch and it was not until too late that he felt his body pulled along as the Cyst dragged him through the Portal to its own lair. Three other forms were there attached to multiple surfaces pulsating as they grew and Korbin knew that this too was his fate, he could feel the infection growing within him and knew that soon it would take over and he would become as Cyst was  

Traume raged for the Creature Cyst did not belong here, it had attempted to bring devestation to the Worlds of Life and that he had long sworn to stop. He should have been more vigilant when the loss of Melkofs soul was felt but had been too distracted by the rush of spirits that crammed the Glistening Path.

"Gather" Traume called upon his Watchers and within moments the NightWing had manifest with the Watchers of the Fourth Company gathered beneath its outstretched wings 

My children we must be vigilant for the Worlds of the Living are in danger from within and without. The creature Cyst will not be held for long and may yet find its way to the side of your brother Kerion. If Kerion can not hold the Cyst there then Albedo has granted it a means of escape. We must shelter your brother there.  

In the War Zone where the Portals converged Kerion had found his place. He sat cross leggedabove the Coliseum with arm outstretched and clenched in his right fist the Tienkou standing as tall as the highest tower so that he could observe every portal. Motionless he watched and waited contemplating the task given him here and seeking for Traume to give him a sign - it had not come


Traume continued and the Watchers saw We know that the Soulforge is held by the angels but even they may not be enough to maintain it and Endovior may prove too confident in his own ability to control the power he now contains - if he is overwhelmed then the magic must also be contained, your elemental brethren may not have strength to hold it

Tocho has fallen and marshalls the beast of hell, they must be watched whilst the others are occupied  go now and attend to your chosen duties."

With that the great assembly of Watchers dispersed all except one, thin and gaunt the Watcher Cercueil stood with the first Human Avial and the child Juchim at his side

"I have a task for you" Traume spoke gently manifesting to the child who saw with open eyes " the Shifter awakens from his dreaming and it does not bode well for us. Avial, my daughter I want you to go to the Shifters place and dream his dreams. The child Juchim has been touched by Nos and sees not what his eyes perceive but that which is truely real, he will not be lost in the Labyrinth and Cercueil shall take with him a mighty spear and shall be your protector

(ooc a question - is the Slate grey text easy to read? It just seemed a more appropriate colour for a God of Death than the current Wheat colour I'm using)


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 22, 2005)

The Sisters of Compassion had established a Hospice in Shran enjoying the new stability brought about by the reign of the Empress Feryal. 

In the Hospice dwelt a young man who had grown up as a Ward. His name Tomas and he had been one of the many refugees and orphans who had been gathered by the Sisters of Compassion and now formed a large part of the Empires population.

Tonight the young man dreamed and his dreams were most terrible to behold, fire raged and he felt his flesh burning, he felt the tearing of of flesh and the bite of ax and then he fell only to awaken drenched in sweat with blood upon his hands...


----------



## Albedo (Aug 22, 2005)

Albedo smiled as Jo'karr left, talking to himself in a whisper. "Ah, you are right, Ex-God, some things never do change. This cloud does not represent hatred, or anti-angel spite. It represents our freedom from above. We do not have to worry about invaders and divine intervention here. It is just for us mortals. As for you and me, there was never any hatred there either. Or even to the angels. My job was to seperate the mortals from the divine, and in no way included any personal dislike of you. You were a worthy opponent, and I'm sure we will meet again some day." Albedo looked around at his guards, and stood still for a moment. "Now. we shall incact our greatest mission yet. Go to your wagons, the time has arrived." Hordes of men ran to their designated wagons, and soon the wagons drove out to every corner of civilization. each brought with them trade goods, blueprints of newly developted Malkavian technology, and new ideas. Soon, Malkavia rose from being just another city state to one of the strongest trading empires ever known. A special group of wagons headed towards the portal towards the plane of war, and proceeded to travel to the portal of the plane of the Aelves. There, the Aelves were greeted by Tarmina, Malkavia's head diplomat and trade agent. She brought with her a fortune in goods, given for free to the Aelves to help them rebuild what they had lost in the war. Many Malkavian volenteers worked together with the nearly destroyed race, and soon the planet was lively again. The Aelves prospered and the scars of war were eliminated.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 22, 2005)

OOC: Due to Malkavia's expansion, the entire world (I still haven'tfiugred out which world this is lol), has now been mapped. Now I'm just going to step out right now and give some basic descriptions (if there are already some, please let me know, but as I've understood it so far, there has been very little terrain or border descriptions given so far). 

This world has been seen to have four different continents to it. Two contenents are almost intertwined (kind of like a ying-yang) and between the two land masses there are many jagged rocks, fierce rapids and great storms that force travelors to go to the far edges of the continents to get across. The more southern continent is the one housing most of the well known empires like Malkavia and Feryal's nation. The other two continents are fairly distanced from each other. But found growing outside the main continent were many other powerhouses in this mortal realm. In fact, there were 23 nations worth mentioning. 

OOC: What I'm looking to do is get us working on a definitive world that we can start to create. In the encyclopedia forum I would like people to start posting ideas for new nations, the kinds of people inhabiting them (feel free to start creating new races as "mutations" from the human race like orcs or dwarves), and what kind of landscape makes them up. Afterwards, it would be nice if we could find an artistic talent to actually make us a world map. Its just an idea. If we decide to do it and get it all made, we can use this planet as the base for the prime material plane and start getting some global interactions going here.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 22, 2005)

Albedo said:
			
		

> OOC: What I'm looking to do is get us working on a definitive world that we can start to create. In the encyclopedia forum I would like people to start posting ideas for new nations, the kinds of people inhabiting them (feel free to start creating new races as "mutations" from the human race like orcs or dwarves), and what kind of landscape makes them up. Afterwards, it would be nice if we could find an artistic talent to actually make us a world map. Its just an idea. If we decide to do it and get it all made, we can use this planet as the base for the prime material plane and start getting some global interactions going here.




[sblock]In my post bringing Kerion to meet Albedo (on the way to Malkavia) I indicated that they meet on the fourth world (and assumed Malkvia etc are there). I could be wrong

The Second world is Failures oceanic world   
The Third (Aelf)) and Fourth (Human worlds orbit each other and share an atmosphere - _hey we need Flying boats to allow 'mundane' (non-portal) travel between the two_ (I'll create these forthwith - unless someone else does it first).
The Fifth world is undeveloped and the sixth world is where Melkof originated (so maybe some mages remain there)

The current races include Humans, Aelfs, Treants, Fey (Gnome, Nymph and Sprite) and a plant race (which we haven't seen much of - _yet_) I suppose Undead, Angels and Fiends might be included (at least as possible progenitors of new mutant races eg orcs might be the spawn of Feind-Aelf hybrids, Giants might be Angel-Human hybrids (and called Nephilim) [/sblock]


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 22, 2005)

_With the weakest of the evil elementals dispatched so easily, the invaders started to try magical attacks.  All of their power paled next to the feild of defense that Alexandra summoned.  When that attack plan failed, more waves of attackers charged the SoulForge.  Alexandra warped space around her position, so that any enemy that got within arrow range was immediately transported ten miles away.  Thus did tens of thousands of attackers trample the same stretch of land many times without laying a hand on Alexandra or her archangels, before they gave up that plan too._


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 22, 2005)

Korbin, sensing his end, releases more of the energy of the barrier in an attempt to banish the creatures back to what isn't.  White light engulfs the creature but the black emptyness of its body engulfs and overpowers it.

     In a last ditch attepmt Korbin, banishes himself from the known planes taking the Cysts with him...


----------



## Endovior (Aug 22, 2005)

Endovior searched the Fire Plane diligently, yet Ahvisun was proving difficult to locate.  Scrying-type spells were ineffective... Ahvisun probably was wearing an Amulet of Proof Against Detection and Location.  Endovior had physically gone to the center of the army, and was attacked for his trouble... a sophisticated Imprison spell was cast by a circle of 13 Efreeti Archmages and bound to a Staff of Ice... but Endovior easily brushed aside so feeble an attempt, slaying the foolish Efreeti.  But Ahvisun was not there, and the search continued...


----------



## periculum (Aug 22, 2005)

*planetary descrip*[sblock]As traume already stated, the third and fourth worlds orbit each other and these are the locations of most of the action thus far. Very little has been described of them, but what little has been has stated that the third world has 3 continents (a frozen north and two temperate/equatorial connected by an isthmus) and that the fourth world has a single large pangea continent with many inland lakes and seas.
The first world was destroyed and is now asteroids, second is failures oceanic world and has a reversed orbit around the sun, fifth, sixth, and seventh undeveloped except that mages live on the sixth and the seventh is the barren location where Jo'karr destroyed the fiend.[/sblock]


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 22, 2005)

*Nos explains the four barriers and asks a boon*

Acknowledgement of the decision flows from Nos, _To understand what it is you are asking, there are four barriers you must over come.

The first is perception, understanding the universe from what you perceive.  Transcend your perception and you will reach the second barrier, that of space, understanding that physical existence is only an illusion.  The third barrier is time, the nullification of cause and effect and paradox.

The final barrier is that of existence, the metaphysical state of you think there for you are.  If you can transcend the fourth barrier, you will be able to withstand the “What Isn’t” with your mind intact, though the price may be greater than loosing your mind.

You will nullify yourself, cease to exist in the sense that others perceive it and exist like those in the “What Isn’t”, which is to say not at all.

While you may be able to project yourself here without harming reality, use of your divine might will certainly cause rifts to form and reality itself to boil.  While the “What Isn’t” is not evil per se, it has unparalleled evil in it, things that would rival Valkrath and Volkath both, mostly they don’t concern themselves with the various existences, draw too much attention and you will draw one of these things to your universe and I can not even begin to explain how terrible of consequences that would have.

And existence could not bear the weight of you or your power, it would break down around you.  Your understanding of the universe would expand, but you would be relegated to watching on the sidelines.  My nature is such, that is enough for me, you must decide if it enough for you._

Contemplative swirls of energy swirl around him, _I would ask a boon of you.  There are three objects in the mortal realms that I wish, two brought here and one buried._

The knowledge of what the three objects are enter Othar's mind:  A stone on the barren fields of the sixth planet, a gemlike rock that orbits inside the ring of the asteroid field that was once the first planet and an odd wispy cloud that floats between the third and fourth worlds.  The knowledge of where the stone needs to be buried is also imparted.

_Understand, I lack the direct power to do these things.  The Immortal Horizon should not stop you from physically translocating the objects here and to the place I showed you.  Bear with me and I shall explain._


----------



## periculum (Aug 22, 2005)

A hooded figure stalked within the crowded city. It's prey was dead ahead, the metalic smell a sure give away making it easy quarry. He calmly waited till the figure turned down a lonely alley, out of sight of the general populace, before he sprang. Tensok leaped from the shadows, catching the former deity by the elbow and hurredly whispering, "It is not safe here. The Beastlord seeks your head, and there are many who would serve it to him." Tensok then leads Jo'karr out of the city by hidden means and into the woods.

Meanwhile, Tocarus grew bored. His supply of mortals captured from before the barrier was erected, had grown scarce. That, and the voices in his head grew more insistent with every passing breath. Finally, with the clarity of madness, Tocarus rose, grabbed a battle axe, and commanded his legions "follow me." And with that, he invaded the realm of Traume. If he couldnt have the mortals while they lived, he would torture their souls.
His attack, unprovoked and unanounced, took the realm of Traume off gaurd. And with a deity leading the charge, countless souls were captured in the first few moments of battle and a beachhead established.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 22, 2005)

_"I remember you Tensok.  I remember your master.  Is it true what they say?  That he's gone mad?  If so, then I have no trouble understanding why he wants me, because it doesn't make any sense for him to.  And what of you, my fellow shape-shifter, where is your loyalty?"  Jo'Karr pulls away from him and abandons his disguise.  "To your former master, or to the gods?"_


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 22, 2005)

Othar's esscence (or whatever form type thing he has) wavers, he turns back to Nos and replies, "It will be difficult to get around my barrier without destroying it so I will 'walk' a little into the past before I return, can you teach me to cover my own tracks so you don't have to follow me everywhen"


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 22, 2005)

_In truth, your power extend far more through the manipulation of time than mine, I just _know_ the methods those entities.  I can not hide your movements from them, just make them fainter, more resembling manipulations that actual changes in the time stream.  Any movement, even one I am attempting to hide has a serious risk to it._

_As far as the objects go, perhaps it would then be better to act through mortal agents._ small amusement erupts from him, _Time is not a pressing concern at the moment._

With that, Nos begins to show Othar how to see the world without eyes, hear the world without ears and how knowing something is different than _knowing_ it.  With the unique perspective of a diety, the lessons, while challenging are not too difficult.

When they are done, Nos communicates again, _You need to rest now, absorb the information, feel it, understand it _know_ it.  I will arrange for the mortals to bring the objects past the Immortal Horizon and deliver them to you if you find that acceptable.  While I am not sure that anyone else would be able to recognize what they are, the Anchea possess great power.  One of them, very uniquely, belongs to you._


----------



## periculum (Aug 22, 2005)

Tensok responds, "I have no master, nor am I the slave to the gods, though they certainly garner respect. I serve only those who need me and the forces of good. My patron Tocho has certainly been acting odd though lately, and taken up with all kinds of low lifes with no respect for honor and skill. Mad? I certainly hope not, the idea of a mad god is horrifying. Nevertheless, I can not support his actions."

Meanwhile, as quickly as the demon incursion began, so too did it end. The souls within Traumes realm quickly recovered from the shock and mounted a decent counter offense, but the demons had already started to retreat. Unfortunately, they took a sliver of the plane with them back unto the abyss. From this sliver, they began to channel souls away from the glittering path and into damnation, from whence they would be tortured without mercy for eons, and eventually corrupted into new demons.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 22, 2005)

periculum said:
			
		

> His attack, unprovoked and unanounced, took the realm of Traume off gaurd. And with a deity leading the charge, countless souls were captured in the first few moments of battle and a beachhead established.




ooc and as quickly as I posted everything changed!!!

[sblock]From its place hovering above the Soulforge the Nightwing screeched in pain and alarm as it felt the anguish of the souls now captured by Tocarus and immediately it left and returned to Traume.

When it arrived it saw the disorder the the invasion had caused the Glistening path was in disarray with souls unattended as the Watchers turned their attention to defense of the realm. 

Traume stood forth his form vast in its extent both tall and wide, for he dominated his realm and Traume called the MAd god Tocarus to come before him and worlds shook for the fury in his words

"Mad God you dare defile the Place which I have made! This is not your place and you shall not remain. Submit and leave now or you shall know the finality of what I am"


The Nightwing did not pause to witness this, its task was also clear and it summoned from amongst the ranks of the dead the greatest of mortal heroes - _Kyto_ stood forth in resplendent glory his army blazing, the Cleric _Huil_ was there still filled with fervour and praise for his god, and _Taemyrin_ the Bard, the Aelf who had first revealed the magic of song to mortal hearts also stood amongst the dead, his song would bolster the assembled masses and bring comfort. With them were lesser known heroes like the Elder Treant _Karvalho_ whose fame was amongst the children of Moss alone, the Dragon _Queimado_ and the hag _Sabia_ who had been amongst the Fey

The Watchers of the Third company stood there also. In the Worlds of Mortals they appeared as mere shadows at the edge of vision but here and today they had taken on more solid form tall and gaunt they were with eyes of liquid silver.

The Nightwings own forces, the Watchers of the Fourth Company though, they were still dispersed to their many tasks. Some attending to Kerion and others at the Soulforge and some yet stood before the gates of hell as yet unaware that Tocarus was no longer there.

The Nightwing put the call forth to them all, some would choose to stay at the Soulforge their duty to defend it with the angels but all others accepted and were bound to return. Kerion would not come, but he placed _the Tienkou_ into the hands of his brother Sojobo and revealed to him its secret.

"All gods everywhere know this" Traume sent his beacon call  "the mad god Tocarus who was once Tocho has invaded the Place of Traume and threatens the sanctity and peace of the dead. I beseech you to send what reinforcements you can spare"

A messenger was also sent to the greatest of Titans to Jo'Karr and Tensok, Albedo and Alyssa asking for their aid also "The Place of Traume has been defiled" his messenger called to the greatet of Titans  "the souls of the dead cry out in terror at the coming of Tocarus. We have need of you - the glistening path is unattended and the souls shall be condemn to wander"

In the village of Brule three miles south of Ilen, a scream was heard, for a man dead for three days had opened his eyes and risen up before his mourning family - his soul had nowhere else to go...[/sblock]

*New tactics* 
From its place hovering above the Soulforge the Nightwing screeched in pain and alarm as it felt the anguish of the souls now captured by Tocarus and immediately it left and returned to Traume.

When it arrived it saw the disorder the the invasion had caused, the Glistening path was in disarray with souls unattended as the Watchers turned their attention to defense of the realm. 

Traume stood forth his form vast in its extent both tall and wide, for he dominated his realm and Traume called the MAd god Tocarus to come before him and worlds shook for the fury in his words

"Mad God you dare defile the Place which I have made! This is not your place and you shall not hold those who seek peace in my realm. Submit and return what you have stolen or you shall know the finality of what I am"


The Nightwing did not pause to witness this, its task was also clear and it summoned from amongst the ranks of the dead the greatest of mortal heroes - _Kyto_ stood forth in resplendent glory his army blazing, the Cleric _Huil_ was there still filled with fervour and praise for his god, and _Taemyrin_ the Bard, the Aelf who had first revealed the magic of song to mortal hearts also stood amongst the dead, his song would bolster the assembled masses and bring comfort. With them were lesser known heroes like the Elder Treant _Karvalho_ whose fame was amongst the children of Moss alone, the Dragon _Queimado_ and the hag _Sabia_ who had been amongst the Fey

The Watchers of the Third company stood there also. In the Worlds of Mortals they appeared as mere shadows at the edge of vision but here and today they had taken on more solid form tall and gaunt they were with eyes of liquid silver. They would have he responsibility of rebuilding what Tocarus had destroyed and for restoring order

The Nightwings own forces, the Watchers of the Fourth Company though, they were still dispersed to their many tasks. Some attending to Kerion and others at the Soulforge and some stood before the gates of hell eafer to enter there.

The Nightwing put the call forth to them all, some would choose to stay at the Soulforge their duty to defend it with the angels but all others accepted and were bound to return. Kerion would not come, but he placed _the Tienkou_ into the hands of his brother Sojobo and revealed to him its secret.

A messenger was also sent to the greatest of Titans to Jo'Karr and Tensok, Albedo and Alyssa asking for their aid also "The Place of Traume has been defiled" his messenger called to the greatet of Titans "the souls of the dead cry out in terror at the deed of Tocarus. We have need of you - for Traume marches into the pit of Hell to restore that which has been stolen"

In the village of Brule three miles south of Ilen, a scream was heard, for a man dead for three days had opened his eyes and risen up before his mourning family - his soul had nowhere else to go.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 22, 2005)

_"It was a trick question... we are titans, free agents in the universe, we serve noone but our own agendas and loyalties. But since you sought me out, and offered your aid, I propose thus. Come with me to Zyhreus, that you and I may properly arm ourselves from the Forge for an assault. We will go out and DO SOMETHING about this defilement of Traume's place. Will you help me fight, great hunter?"_


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 22, 2005)

_Alexandra began to grow bored. She worked a bit of divine power about the SoulForge so that only a true god who wanted to protect the SoulForge could even find it. The Efreeti armies dispersed, beleiving their goal had dissapeared right in front of their eyes. Alexandra then left a sort of beacon that would alert her if the SoulForge ever came under any real threat again. She and her archangels returned to Zyhreus, to live in peace for as long as possible. _

_When they returned to the Forge of Alexandra (formerly of Jo'Karr), they found that the two Titans had already come and gone. Tensok and Jo'Karr took some weapons from the armory, and from the sarcophagus, and left for the Glistenning Path._

_OOC: Just so we're clear, the defense of the SoulForge is an absolute act of divinity, no mortal, immortal, or titan can breach it.  Period.  Not even Albedo... just so we're clear._


----------



## periculum (Aug 22, 2005)

The sliver of the glittering path stolen, and his armies withdrawn, Tocarus grins defiantly at the god of death and takes his leave. He weaves the sliver into the fabric of the abyss itself, making any attempt at extraction a long and difficult one. He then locked up his plane, preventing portals from leading directly into the realm, and set blockades at the two entrances into the abyss, one at Katryra and one at Hel, setting the bulk of his defenses between the Abyss and Hel, believing few could make their way through Katryra to him (though the demon citidel on Katryra still stands to bar entry into the Abyss should any try). His raid successful and his forces locked up tight, Tocarus renews his games upon fresh victims.
Later, the deities Shara, Traume, Alexandra, and U-Do receive some anonymous "gifts". Upon opening of these gifts they horrifyingly discover various mutilated body parts. Traume receives the head of Alyssa, who was captured by a roving demon band. Her passing was neither quick nor painless. (forget if she had a soul or not, if so it is now trapped within the Abyss).

As Tensok and Jo'karr make their way towards the defense of the glittering path, they encounter the agents of Tocarus around near every turn. Most of the titans who heard his proclomation had found more important matters to attend to than hunting down a former god, so the foes they did face were little match, but nonetheless, the constant onslaught hindered their progress and weakened the pair terribly.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 22, 2005)

_A great demon, sixteen feet tall with long claws and protruding fangs stood at a massacre site in the Glistening Path. He was eating some freshly killed meat in a pot. What that meat was, would have been difficult to acertain... A stone struck him on the temple. His armored skin rendered that a harmless blow, but the strike angered him greatly. He began posturing and threatening, bellowing feircely. A second stone struck him. He saw two figures vaguely outlined in the thick surrounding, blood colored mist. The figures vanished, the demon charged their last position, but he made it no more than a few feet before the two figures simultaneously landed a kick on the demon's shoulders from the air. The demon fell hard, shoulders broken. The figures jumped away again. The demon cursed in the foulest tongue it knew. _

_Within a half hour of interrogation, the demon's head adorned a broken spear stuck in the ground, and the two titans made their way to Traume. They had much blood on them, most of it demon's blood. _

_"This place has gone to hell Traume, did you fire your cleaning service since the last time I visited?"_


----------



## Albedo (Aug 23, 2005)

OOC: lol periculum, you missed one fact. Alyssa, like Albedo, is not in any way dependant on her physical form. This means that even if demons captured her, all she would do is leave her body and reform like her brother aslready did once before. Also, I would like to point out that from now on, since Albedo cast his spell, all armies that travel to other realms must FIRST go through the plane of war. There is no more instant transportation, so people can defend their realms from there if they want to. Or Kerion could step in if the circumstances warrant it. So stop instantly transporting armies in the future k?

Alyssa a few days later returns to the realm of the dead and rejoins with her teacher. As for the Abyss, a new visiter shows up, one who has not shown himself in some time. U-DO steps into the plane and looked around. He spotted the sliver of Traume's realm and moved towards it. Gathering the energy flowing around the sliver, he reformed the whole thing into a ball that captured the spirits within it instead of releasing them into the Abyss. He looks around, and finds he is surrounded by demons, but all he does is smile. "Things have gotten a little out of hand. I am here to fix this." He snaps his fingers and a portal opens up before the demons, and drops the entirety of the spellforge, plus its entire angel escort, into the Abyss. "Go ahead, and fight for the power to destroy or save the universe." U-DO then entered the portal to Endovior's realm where he confronted Xavax. "As a nuetral being in nature, creation of the orb, you seem to have some trouble bringing your will to reality. Remember that the Spellforge is a part of you and its up to you to control it. And so I brought you something to assist you." U-DO presents Xavax the orb that was the piece of the plane of death. "Use this, and consume the access energy these souls waste on their way to the afterlife. It is no use to them, but can make you strong enough to easily command the Spellforge. No matter where it is or who possesses it, you are its controller now."

OOC: yes, I know I transported the army, but I used a piece of Traume's realm, a portal in its own right, to do it.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 23, 2005)

OOC: DUDE!! The angels went back to Shara's Heaven! They weren't there! The rest of that post is fine though, since you ULTIMATELY were trying to protect the SoulForge, there was no contest between your intentions and what Alexandra did to it.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 23, 2005)

OOC: My bad, I missed your last post. But either way, the Spellforge is now in the Abyss with the demons, so whether or not the Angels think of this as a bad thing is up to you.


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 23, 2005)

And so Umbryn Enters the universe recognizing Othar on site, then slowly sinks into the shadows of the universe and plans hiis next move.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 23, 2005)

*@ Prime II*

*Malkavian Diplomacy*
_Tarmina was greeted by the Malkavian diplomat by Princess Quaeress, a noble, gentle and open creature of the courts. The guards that escourted her were rather uneasy in the precence of the Humans and did not knw what to expect in the coming interaction with their hated enemies of millenia. 

Princess Quaeress, greets Tarmina and follows normal protocols like she had been doing it all of her life, if she were a human she would have been doing it for several hundred Human lifetimes. She speakes on behalf of the Aelven Nation of Shaeress, and for Queen Chaerys, our Soverign. She happily accepts what aid the humans offer and proposes their aid in exchange for Aelven technologies and trade.

*Civil War and Children*
Word spreads, as does the presence of Human aid in Aelven lands which creates a great schism amongst the ffolk. Great riots break out and small civil wars ensue with the one word on the revoltee's lips "Humans!!!" Two distinct factions grow those that are pro-Human/pro-Crown and those that are not. Over many years Aelves that are pro-Crown gather in the continent of the capital of the Aelven peoples. Those that are anti-human move to the other continent either through magic or by physcially traveling there. 

*Marriage*
Princess Quaeress falls in love with and eventually marries a very, very high ranking human of the Malkavian Aristocracy (Albedo?? ) and the marriage helps to heal some of the wounds of war and hatred. The result of that union is a son "Albaedi, the Half-Alven. A great man of great dedication, physical prowess, and skill that spends his life dedicated to healing the relations of Humans and Aelves. 

*Assassination*
Late in the night Aelves, with dark thoughts and dark deeds on their minds stealthily work their way through the darkness and shadows under the moon to their royal target. Their work is done and they leave silently and without a trace. In the morning the queen is found dead and the Empire is in chaos. The Crowned Prince Rhaether is found missing and turns up as the new king of the new Country of Strausa in the second continent. Both countries mourn for the loss of thier beloved Queen, and the Princess Quaeress comes back home to govern her people and Prince Albaedi continues his role as Human-Aelven diplomat. 

Relations are strained greatly as accusations that Prince Raether arranged for the death of his mother to end the pro-Human movements. He has always spoken against the evils of Humans and their ways. War is looming and both leaders are hesitant to bring their peoples to shed their kin's blood, and follow in the footsteps of their mortal kin, the Humans._

*Shara, The Light Bringer (Light, Life, and Wisdom)*


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 23, 2005)

*The creation.*

_Umbryn, lurking in the shadows, opens a rift in the plane and travels to his dwelling place; the newly created plane of darkness._ _There he breeds two new races_ _the haflings, small and quick perfect for rogues and the shadows the ultimate assasin race. To the shadows he gives armor made from a metal only found on his plane and the ability to cast spells of immense power. To the haflings he gives a knack for sneaking and theiving; and quickness and agility that no mortal race has seen._

_He turns to his creation, an aelf like creature, and gives it Its first of many missions in which it will grow as powerful as a mortal can grow. The creature walks away and the two flaring eyes, the only visible thing on the plane, seem to laugh as they flicker in the darkness._ 

_Eldon the creature was called and it was a shadow but more advanced and powerful. It obeyed Its master, the god of shadows, without a thought. Its master had said "Bring me Korbin the plainswalker" and it obeys._


----------



## periculum (Aug 23, 2005)

Albedo: First, I didnt have to instantly transport my army into Traumes realm via any portals. When I first created it, I stated that Katryra connected to Traumes realm. (I also stated that it was connected the Zhereus, which could come back to haunt me).
Also you missed two things that render your last post almost completely void. First, I had eliminated travel into my plane via portals, keeping you and the soulforge out. It is debatable wether you yourself personally could overcome my power to do that to my own realm and personally enter, but I would at least like an opposed check rather than just have you say you can. Also, I had intricately weaved the sliver into the fabric of the abyss, making extraction a long and difficult process (yes refering to gods, mortals would have an impossible time trying to deconstruct the fabric of a plane) and I am still there within my plane to stop the attempt. Thus I want your last post stricken from the record. If you want to attempt what you suggest, I want an opposed role to try and stop you. Once again shara can role for us, and I want a +2 bonus since it's my plane, firmly under my control. (Now if this had occured on Katryra, I don't know if I'd get any bonus, probably not. Though I still claim control of that plane, it is more the neutral proving ground Shara invissioned. especially with it's location between the CE abyss, LG zhyreus, and N glittering path. Most of the creatures there are Neutral natives to the plane, the demon population being very minimal).

My bad about Alyssa though, forgot about that fact. She was just the best target could think of, she's so saintly it would really drive home Tocarus's evil nature (if that hasn't been done already). So, my demons DID capture her, but she's not dead, she's where-ever her incorporal self would go.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 23, 2005)

Jochannan said:
			
		

> _Within a half hour of interrogation, the demon's head adorned a broken spear stuck in the ground, and the two titans made their way to Traume. They had much blood on them, most of it demon's blood. _
> 
> _"This place has gone to hell Traume, did you fire your cleaning service since the last time I visited?"_




Traume looked up and looked grimly at the fallen god. Deaths face was devoid of all emotion and it was clear that this was not a time for levity. Extending his left hand Traume showed Jokarr the head of Alyssa that Tocarus had sent him and laughed hysterically as it seemed to dissolve and flow away into the aether

"She will return" Death spoke in tones as deep as pit "but I shall not be here. I go to face Tocarus and bring justice. I promised my children that I would comfort them when they passed from the Worlds of Life and came to me. Now that word means nothing and Tocarus is the cause

Jokarr and Tensok you have both faced the demons of hell and endured I call uon you take up arms again. I have need also of your Alchemy Jokarr for if Tocarus can not be destroyed then he shall be bound and made impotent."


The Nightwing took its first wave of champions to the entrance of Katryra facing off against the demons and other creatures now stationed there. But the demons were to face the power of the Nightwing - never before had the true power of Entrophy been revealed, for Traume had held it firmly reigned, but no more. As the Nightwing tore into the defenders of Katryra they found themselves unmade, their physical forms scattered as each tiny particle of their being was dispersed, their minds deconstructed and even their very spirits dissapated out into the background pulse of the creation. Those they came to oppose or who were caught in the onslaught were as dust before the divine winds leaving nothing but the void in its wake.

The Watchers of the Third company followed behind harvesting the latent energy that was left behind and channeling that back to Traume.


----------



## periculum (Aug 23, 2005)

Tocarus had greatly underestimated his foe, and he realized this as the nightwing flew into the abyss, demons and fortifications disintigrating before it's very presence. Tocarus quickly was on his feet at this intrusion and called for his children. The demons halted dead in their tracks at this command, ceasing all hostilities. Tocarus glared and lashed out at the nearest group of minions, disintigrating them himself, and not painlessly as the Nightwing did. This brought his underlings back to action, and soon the howls of Tocarus's children could be heard. 
From the bowels of the Abyss came bounding the most fiendishly scarred and mutilated forms tearing through the demon ranks. These were once wolve's of Tocho, captured by their former progenitor and tortured without reprieve. They slaughtered everything they encountered, knowing no friends they devoured countless demons upon their way to the nightwing. With the divine essence that flowed through their veins, they like the Gods were able to withstand the encounter with the nightwing without being utterly destroyed by it's entropy, though it still caused them exquisite pain. The Nightwing was soon surrounded by a dozen wolves and isolated from the main fray of conflict.
The demons regained their confidence at this and regrouped. They slammed into their opponent and the fighting that ensue did so without quarter. The two sides sought nothing less than total anihilation of their foe.
Meanwhile, Tocarus sat upon his throne and lifted not a hand to aid his underlings. He noted gleeful that both Jo'karr and his begotten Tensok were among the combatants fighting for him (I know this is false, but he's insane). When the god of death himself arrived through the opening, Tocarus raise a goblet of Ambrosia to his guest and beckoned him to join him, another throne appearing made of bone. "A visitor, I don't get many, Jemal has an open invitation unfulfilled. Come and join me, we have live entertainment this evening, good drink, and lots to discuss."


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 23, 2005)

periculum said:
			
		

> My bad about Alyssa though, forgot about that fact. She was just the best target could think of, she's so saintly it would really drive home Tocarus's evil nature (if that hasn't been done already). So, my demons DID capture her, but she's not dead, she's where-ever her incorporal self would go.




ooc _Don't worry Tocarus sent me the head and it then disolved as Alyssa reformed - we know Albedo and Alyssa can rejuvenate, maybe that can change bodies too._

ic

*Meanwhile*

Though the Cyst had been removed by Korbin, still the three things that it had spawned continued to grow, pulsating vile forms not yet fully grown and hidden somewhere within the Portal system.

A few had begun to use the system since Albedo had created the nexus and of these many had come seeking the teaching of Kerion, a gathering of disciples to guard the portal system and creating a sense of security across the Worlds

And with each use of the portals the three hidden things growing within would absorb a tiny fraction of the energy to sustain their hunger


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 24, 2005)

_Eldon caring making haste with his great power opened a rift in the plane and Korbin came hurling out of it from the plane he was on and eldon dragged him to his master and threw him apon a forge. _

_This forge was the black forge and it was the sign of very bad things. Created to suck souls from bodies and use them as power. Umbryn had created the soul forge and a pillar of pure black. The pillar had taken part of Umbryns soul upon creation to imbue it with the power to absorb souls and turn them into power which was absorbed by its creator. _


_For a few moments Korbins screams could be heard throughout the the chamber and by its two residents._


_Then there was a laugh that echoed through the halls and into other planes for all to hear._

_OOC:This part actually didnt happen because of magic the gathering but the pillar and forge still exsist._


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 24, 2005)

Korbin, fully embracing the power of thhe barrier, transports himself of of the plane to heed his new master's call.  He appears in the realm of Tocarus and kneels down in front of him, "My leige I have come to serve"


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 24, 2005)

Othar agrees to Nos' idea after carefull thought using Nos' signature method of communication.
_Yes I should rest, but i am curious as to how the Anchea_ _became so powerful and how they escaped my notice when I scoured history before I came here. Also, why and how does one of them relate to me and which one is it._


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 24, 2005)

Umbryn scolds eldon for failing and instead of harming him gives him immense powers and a sword and dagger sharp enough to cleave a treant in two.

_Umbryn goes to shara and pleads" Othar...othar must be stopped he came from the future to stop the end of the world but i was created by you afterward to stop him; for you found a way to save the gods after he left. ...*The universe* _*will not end, HE wil change the past; accidentally destroying the future.* _I beg you listen and persuade not to "save" the future."_


_In the sky above a star forms made of pure darkness and destruction. The star is ever slowly aproaching the inhabited part of the universe._


_Umbryn(looking into the sky and seeing the star): It doesn't matter what you do now i will stop him no matter what. Umbryn smiles and disappears._


----------



## periculum (Aug 24, 2005)

The whole universe trembles in the wake of this new creation. Not a physical tremble mind you, but one on a much more base sense, felt by all the deities and sensed (barely) by those touched by the divine. A new star had been created, a massive act that could threaten the entire solar system. For this star was made not of light and positive energy but their very opposites. And it was not in a stable orbital relation to the rest of the now quadrenary? star system, it approached the center of the system threatening to snuff out the other three stars and all the life in the material plane.

Meanwhile, before Traume could reply, a mortal mage appeared by Tocarus and knelt in fealty. Tocarus grinned, here was something he desired desperately, though the idea had just then formed in his mind, a link to the material plane. "We shall have to postpone our chat temporarily Traume. Please await my return and ponder your response to my desire. I simply wish a small portion of the souls you collect, and I apologize for my previous, rash, actions, I should have come and discussed with you first. Please, wait here."
Pointing to Korbin, "YOU! FLESHY CREATURE! YOU WILL TRAVEL BACK TO THE MATERIAL PLANE AND THERE CALL UPON MY POWER. you are a great mage of report, and the barrier still weak, you should be able to summon most of my grandeur to that plane."
Korbin does as requested and the giant, incorporeal form of the deity is seen upon the mortal plane in, almost, all of his glory. He takes pleasure in the fear he evokes from the country people surrounding him, but he has more important matters to attend. The dark star is about to remove from him all his playthings. Summoning up an extraordinary effort, for this is not his normal dominion, He pushes, pulls, strains, and drags the new star into a stable orbit, so that it no longer threatens the destruction of life, but merely causes death, suffering, disease, and spontaneous undead for a good 4 months out of the year.
Exhausted, Tocarus can not maintain himself upon the plane and dissipates back to his home. Before he exits he tells Korbin, "gather the mortal forces, preach my name, and feed me sacrifices."


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 24, 2005)

_On the mortal plane, a great tear in the fabric of the universe appears near the mad Tocarus, out of it comes the two titans Jo'Karr and Tensok.  Tensok is weilding the Sword of the Feind, and Jo'Karr's hands glow from his alchemy.  _

_"TOCARUS!!!  WE'RE HOOOOOOME!!!"  Laughs Jo'Karr.  The joke isn't immediately apparent, but soon Tocarus can sense what has been wrought.  The Abyss is gone._

_"Who'd have thought the sword of my foulest enemy could be combined with my alchemy to unravel the very fabric of an entire plane of existence in a marvelous explosion.  You should have seen it!  All your minions screaming and dying, it was beautiful.  And guess what big man?  It didn't even drain me!   All I had to do was unravel one critical balance of the plane's fabric, and the whole thing came down like a house of cards!"_

_Jo'Karr laughs, and Tensok growls at Tocarus, clutching the demon sword in his hands, he eagerly craves to attack._


----------



## Daia (Aug 24, 2005)

During a great hunt through the woods, Rhaether's stag stumbles over some underbrush and the king falls from its back. The blow to the back of the head permanently blinds the king and he loses the use of both legs.

Meanwhile prince Albaedi runs smack into a quaint but fair maiden whilst turning a corner in the Malkavian court. They spend the rest of the night in chatter and fall deeply in love, eloping the following morn. The maiden turns out to be Queen Feryal of the newly found nation of Ilen, in Malkavia on a diplomatic mission. Albaedi soon becomes as fervent to the gods as his bride, and provides great strength to the Theocracy.

Also, a shoty beam within the palace of the Vampire Emperor of Anlan collapses during the lords slumbers, exposing him to sunlight (he had long given up the coffin for the silken bed). With his disintegration, the country is thrown into civil war, but it doesnt last long. A Lich by the name Gorlrin rises to power. His policies differ little from his predecessor, but he is far less complacent and far more ambitious.


Yuneki appears before Shara soon after Umbryn leaves. Do not trust him m'lady. I have seen his actions, and already foiled a plot to kill a mortal mage, giving him an imposter instead. His is the way of liers, thieves, and murderers.
Simultaneously appearing before Umbryn, and gleefully expresses (jumping up and down),  Goody, no longer am I the youngest. And yet, I am. For you are about as old as my Father Othar. I like you though. You hide behind the scenes like me, and together I believe we can cause great mischief and fun.


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 24, 2005)

*The birth of the Voidrunner and the dawn of Flying ships*

_The Anchea are not know, for they don't know themselves.  You shall see, I shall have the mages deliver the two to you and perhaps you will sense the one that belongs to you._

---

Gelben the artificer recieved an odd vistor, a man made of shifting ice came to visit him, promising knowledge of how to create something previously unknown, a great magical engine capable of propelling something at incomprehensible speeds.  His price was only to complete the project with others and gather three items for him...

Forquel was a good shipwright, until he recieved a visit from what he described as a voice with no form.  In return for gathering three items, he would go down in history as the greatest shipwright who ever lived...

Gelben and Forquel worked liked men possessed, each piece falling into place, Forquel afterwards related it to music, like all the notes coming together without effort.  A year and a day, Gelben, Forquel and a horde of workers labored, when they were done the Voidrunner was born.

She was sleek and as black as night, made partly of specially treated wood and something else.  Her sails were the night sky.  Gelben and Forquel made many copies, and taught their apprentices and they made ships of their own, but none ever matched the sheer majesty or power of "The Ship that Sails On the Night."

They completed their tasks, gathering the cloud in a glass sphere, collecting both the stone on the barren sixth world and burying it where Nos had instructed and the gem that circled the suns.

Gelben brought the Anchea to Endovior's plane, past the Immortal Horizon where Othar could reach them.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 24, 2005)

Othar asks Nos _
     Is it safe to bring them here?_


----------



## Endovior (Aug 24, 2005)

ooc:
Albedo: The Spellforge cannot leave the Plane of Magic.  Such is quite frankly impossible, without ridiculous consequences.  For one, the Forges are huge.  Like, really massive.  Think a giant mechanical mountain, and you have a vague glimpse.  When active (which is all the time, at this point), they are so integrated with their home plane that moving the forge is a matter of moving the plane itself... removing one from it's plane is a matter of destroying that plane, leaving the bit around the Forge to move as you please... which I suppose you COULD drop into another plane... but then you're utterly destroying one plane and dooming another, as unto ripping Mars to bits and throwing a bit about the size of Texas at the Earth... Mars is, as previously states, in bits, and the Texas-sized bit of it headed for the Earth will break the crust like a hammer smashing an eggshell, and kill everyone there in short order.  Not to mention that subsequent instability will likely destroy the second plane, as well.  If you want to play around with a Forge, tinker with the Darkforge... played right, you can affect the nature of Evil in the universe... trifling to most, but Devils and Demons have fought over it for all eternity in most D&D worlds.

In any event, a serious attempt to move a Forge would take long enough to alert Xavax, who would channel dangerous amounts of force to stop the mover.  As Regulator of the Cosmos, Xavax can at least hold off even a Greater Deity for a time, and if you continued long enough, he would alert everyone else as to your actions and their consequences, and then Endovior at least would be on you at once, Soulforge or no Soulforge, and there would probably be a few others, as well.  Consider your action reacted to and countered.  Of course, you could seize the Spellforge, to much the same effect, so far as you are concerned.  All you are doing is redirecting the source of all Prime's magic to the Abyss... which too would draw a lot of scrutiny, and Endovior's wrath, and other assorted badness... but not Xavax's energy force (you aren't risking the fabric of existence, merely the outsome of a war).  Let us assume that you have done so, and proceed from there.

Jochannan: An impenetrable defense is somewhat anticlimactic at this point... not to mention that hiding a Forge would be like hiding the Sun... it radiates and flows with the nature of the plane such that even if it was Sequestered, you could still find it blindfolded, and without magic, simply by approaching the heat.  It's not really heat, of course, but the energy it puts out in the performance of it's duties makes it easy to track.  That isn't to say that you can't fool a bunch of front-line grunts, of course, but Ahvisun is far too clever for that.

Wrahn: Endovior's Plane was destroyed.  By Endovior himself.  It is no more.  Pick somewhere else.

IC:

Xavax silently stares at U-DO for a moment, his expressions changing, from shock, to horror, to loathing.

"You... you ARE truly a vile being.  I know what it is you speak of.  I could do it, too.  I could have done it long before you even brought it up.  But that 'Excess Energy' you speak of is NOT a waste.  It is the very foundation of extraplanar life, the thing that keeps the other planes active... not to mention the force that keeps the dead conscious and sentient throughout their afterlife.  Taking that is a sin worse then the wickedest Necromancer's vilest means of stealing souls... something I will never do.  Not ever.  Also, such would eventually cause the outer planes to dissolve into the Void... leaving that not only a crime beyond mortal imaginations, but a violation of my sacred trust... and for nothing more then petty worldly power.  I already have all the worldly power I need.  Although the powers of my office dwarf it, I remain the most knowledgeable Archmage in thousands of years... second, perhaps, only to Endovior, and that only because he snuck in a few eons of practice between universes.  I refuse your despicable offer, and hold you in the greatest contempt for even suggesting it.  That being said, I must demand that you relinquish your control of the Spellforge.  You are clearly unworthy of such power.  Fail to do so, and I must summon the other gods to dispatch you... as they surely will, knowing what evil you intend."

-Meanwhile-

Endovior, has noticed the 'dissapearance' of the Soulforge... but being it's creator, he sees through the deception quickly.  He knows that Ahvisun will realize such as well... but the act gives him time.  He is about to continue his search when the flow of magic changes drastically.  Muttering a curse, Endovior travels to the Plane of Magic, in preparation to seize back the Spellforge.

-Meanwhile-

The Abyss is in chaos.  The excess of magic is causing an abundance of destructive effects... the buildup of magic energy is far greater then can be used, and what little magical knowledge is had there sheds no light on it's containment.  At present, every being present is affected as per a severe radiation exposure, colors are the reverse of normal, random magical effects (typically destructive) are going off in random places, and what is apparently a volcano of cheese has formed in the heart of the abyss, covering everything around in thick, gooey, molten cheese.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 24, 2005)

OOC: Anticlimactic, maybe. But see what little it did? U-Do has already ripped through that by merely intending to protect it. At this point, there are so many villains and plots and apocalyptic threats to the universe itself that I've lost track, so I intend to solve a few, one at a time. Somehow I doubt I'll be able to solve any of them, because all of you are so skilled at pulling new ones out of your heads... which is why this game is so interesting of late...

Just so I can cut off any debate right now, the whole destroying a plane thing IS NOT some new power attributable to Jo'Karr, artifact or not.  That was a one timer, factoring in the Entropy from the Nightwing, the ferocious energy being released by Tocarus' wolves and the Nightwing, the angry presence of Traume, and the Sword of the Feind being necessary to access the fabric of space/time in the plane.  All of those conditions were already messing with the fabric of the plane, especially the entropy, so Jo'Karr just capitalized on the instability of the situation.  As to the fallout from that... well, good luck calculating it...


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 24, 2005)

Korbin looks to the image of Tocarus that has been summoned and laughs in it's face.  He then goes to stand with the Titans.  He says, to Jo'Karr, 
     "I think this is the lesser of two evils, Tocarus being relegated to the status of a Titan while on the Prime and his realm destroyed, but he realizes that the Immortal Horizon only mitigates the power of gods not bans them from the prime."


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 24, 2005)

*Finally!!*

_The black star recently seen in the sky is suddenly hurled through a rip in the plane that just materialized. The rip then closes taking the star with it._

_The star is not really a star; it is a piece of utter black material, and in its core is a small device required to repair the universe portal. _

_Umbryn with the last piece reassembles the universe portal and finally has the means to kill any mortal at all. Its next victim Korbin. _

_No matter where korbin is what he is doing or what is protecting him he cannot not be sucked in. _


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 24, 2005)

Korbin being sucked into the portal grabs onto Tocarus(as he didn't quite make it to Jo'Karr) to buy time.
________________________________________
Meanwhile...
____________________________________
Othar senses a rift in planar space. He bids Nos to wait for him and leaves what isn't through the rift itself. He sees Umbryn and recognizing him attempts to close the planar annomolly
OOC: opposed rolls I get +4 for portfolio and he gets +2 for realm Also the rest of you should realize it to and if any help that is a +2 per person(right?)


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 24, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> ooc:
> 
> Wrahn: Endovior's Plane was destroyed.  By Endovior himself.  It is no more.  Pick somewhere else.




OOC:  Wasn't speaking of his former plane, but the one he is currently on.  (I believe it is the plane of fire, but I was taking it from memory)  He travelled there as to not garner suspicion as to his purpose.

IC:

Nos nods, _They are inert at the moment, their presence here should cause no problem._

(Making the assumption that Othar will retrieve the objects from Gelben and bring them to the "Space between portals")

_In the final confrontion between Valkrath and Volkath, energy was cast off from both of them.  Some of it took life of it's own in the form of Shara, K'netan, Algennis, Torrana, Traume, and others whose presence has not made itself known.

Other energy Shara used to stoke her fires of creation, creating reality as you understand it around us.  But not all energy, there were concentrated pieces that were not free for use by Shara, some like Moss and Tocho were awoken by the creation around them.  But most are just self contained energy.

They are called the Anchea, what you hold in effect is a stillborn diety._

_The gem is yours. In the distant future, Traume used its energy for your apotheosis.  If you know the stone you will be able to see it's energies and how the same energies are contained within you.  What you do with it is up to you, but be careful of Paradox._

_Now, we need Shara's permission to tamper with her reality._


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 24, 2005)

OOC:For the portal Korbin is being sucked into NO SAVE ALLOWED. he would instantly be sucked in with no time to grab anything or ANYONE.


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 24, 2005)

Traume stepped back from the destruction of thre Abyss and stands in the sterile remants of Katryra now devoid of any motion, energy or being except for that of the Lord of the Glistening Path and his Watchers. The Nightwing is conspicuous by its abscence - its being consumed in the destruction of the Abyss - but in Traumes hand is the Jewel of Algenis which along with the latent energy gathered in the unmaking of the demons Traume is using to seal any external entry to the Realm of the Dead other than via the Glistening Path.

Satisfied Traume looks to where Tocarus stands and the remaining energies gathered in Traumes hand are directed at the former mad god. Traumes own hand reaches forward causing the sky to dim and the ground to become brittle and whither, the hand of Death reaches into the eyes of Tocarus and down deep inside the mad gods being

"I should destroy you Tocarus for what you have done is the most terrible of deeds. Then I thought that I would bind you and cast you into oblivion never to escape or perhaps tie you at my gate to serve as my watchdog

But I will not do these things Tocho, no instead Tocho I give you a gift " Traume whispers the words of a billion aeons "I bring you healing  

the remaining words are not heard they are felt by Tocarus as Traume and the Jewel of Algenis do their work
[sblock]I do not know what your saw when you touched the What Isn't Tocho but I will help you to overcome. You are being transformed, let the madness be closed off, let yourself forget the What Isn't, that you may be made new, let all that has been be gone, let it fade and diassapear, let your self be transformed and renewed. 

Let sanity return and with it the clarity of your sin. Tocho I call you forth to cast Tocarus down - let it be done[/sblock] 

Let it be done


(ooc _thats right the Realm of Traume is now fortified so that nothing can get in by any means other than the Glistening Path, tears in reality will seal instantly and direct teleportation is impossible - its front door entry only

Tocho is being healed of the insanity - but will remember in vivd clarity what he did as Tocarus - its Perriculums choice what happens next though

oh and Katryra has been added to my realm_)


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 25, 2005)

OOC: Yeah, I'm just waiting for him to smite me.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 25, 2005)

OOC: You know, I really wish I could have gotten here faster. Now its a little late to defend my actions, since everyone already walked over them. But, even if my actions were nullified or changed by inaccurasies in the story line, I'm still going to point out how I did them. Step One, U-DO's prescence in the Abyss. First of all, U-DO went inactive in the sotry line for quite some time. There is no saying where he was. Besides, as one that is empowered by the universe, its safe to assume even if you did close the abyss, he could still get in. Step Two, the Spellforge. Moving the Spellforge was not as difficult a task as every assumed it to be. First of all, to gain the energy neseccary to do this feat, U-DO drained it from the sliver. As for the sliver being carefully integrated into the plane, that doesn't really matter. Removing it wouldn't take any time at all if U-DO didn't care what adverse effects it would bring from the plane. Its like ripping a cord out of the wall. Not that hard to do. Now you might have closed your plane, but there is a probelm with that. Since your plane is still draining souls, it still directly connected to the plane of death, which is still connected to the rest of the universe. Its a door, and since U-DO got the sliver, he has the right to open it. Now for the spellforge. The soze of mountains the spellforge may be, but mountains are still extremely small compared to a plane or a planet. It really wouldn't make that much of a difference. I know it is also integrated into the plane, but thats simple too. If U-DO manipulates the active energies given out by the Spellforge, he can simply ship them back out the entrance made by the sliver, and send them back to repair the plane. After he gives the sliver to Xavax, he can simply do that too. As for the imminant destruction of the Abyss, thats kind of the point. Finally, on the point of stealing energy from dead souls, it doesn't really effect them in the afterlife, but if Xavax is the kind of person who doesn't like grave robbing then so be it. Personal choice. Now I know that none of this really matters since most of this kinda stuff I have been working on lately has kind of been stepped over, but I'll just go back to focusing on mortals and waiting for another good moment to smite someone.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 25, 2005)

In the first continant of the Aelvan planet, Albedo comes, bringing with him settlers and men who pick an uninhabited place and begin a new city, Malkavor. This city is destined to become the trading capital between the Aelves and all other beings, and Albedo makes sure that it is defended heavily, keeping a close eye out for radicals who would destroy it. Sending more supplies to aid the Aelves who have begun fighting amongst themselves, Albedo waits in his new City State for things to calm down a little.


----------



## periculum (Aug 25, 2005)

With the destruction of Tocarus's realm of the abyss, his minions as well as traume's die a horrible, excruciating death. All of this suffering and misery blasts through the rift created by Jo'karr and enfuses Tocarus with it's strength, more than rejuvenating the god. Unfortunately, the destruction of the abyss also destroys the sliver of the glittering path built into it, these leaves a hole in the glittering path causing many souls leak through the crack and miss their ride to Traumes realm, become ghosts and wandering spirits.
Tocarus reigns back in his renewed glory, at almost full strength on the mortal plane, due to his link out of the plane being severed by that universes collapse. He then looks down at the tiny Jo'karr by his feet, grins and reaches forward, before going catatonic as Traume enters his head. Traume soon realizes that he himself can barely hear his words in all the confusion, and witnesses that Tocho no longer exists. The consciousness that was once Tocho has been completely shredded by the what isnt, and two dozen seperate beings now inhabit the head of the god, most are not happy or pleasant.
As Traume attempts to repair the chaos and insanity, even though bringing Tocho back is impossible, The god Tocarus is draged onto Katryra.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 25, 2005)

_"Well, so much for Tocarus. Thank you my friend. I will leave the sword in your hands Tensok, and I'm going to go now, I think I've caused enough chaos for now..."_

Jo'Karr sets out for Malkavia, to the portal plane, to make his way back to Zhyreus.


----------



## Endovior (Aug 25, 2005)

ooc: it would still take enough time so as to be countered... but in any event, if you don't want to continue on this line, I'll assume that Endovior seized it back, and things are back to quasi-normal... though I'd be interested in U-DO's response to Xavax.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 25, 2005)

U-DO laughs at Xavax's remarks. "I should have known that you would have no concept of death and the afterlife. Your knowledge of it is simplistic and incomplete. The energies of the dead are not whole, you fool. They are divided into many different types, which are not all used by the spirits afterwards. Things like the residue of pain and memories of the past drain out of souls overtime and are merely useless baggage in the afterlife, whereas left over energies like heat and magic stored in the origional body and are taken with the soul dissapate almost immediatly. Taking these forces, which will merely extinguish themselves anyways, is not in any way a horrible act, nor does it go against nature or effect the balance. AS for my worthiness of controlling the Spellforge..." U-DO's eyes narrow and he gives Xavax a menacing look, "...That is not for you, or any of the Gods, to decide. My actions are my own, and they are all towards accomplishing my goal. Think of what would have happened if I hadn't used its energies? This plane would be destroyed. By sending it to the Abyss and having Endovior call it back, I destabalized the plane enough so that it could be destroyed. All while sparing this place. Do not attempt to judge me ignorant one. You may take my advice, or leave it, it matters not to me."


----------



## Albedo (Aug 25, 2005)

After U-DO respond to Xavax, he leaves and travels to the plains outside of the Malkavian Storm where he intercepts Jo'karr before he gets to Malkavia. "Long time no see. You know, something seems different about you. Did you cut your hair?"


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 25, 2005)

"I killed a megademon after blowing up another megademon inside my own body with one of the most devastating nonmagical weapons ever created after rescueing tens of thousands of souls from Hell itself... Then I fought off another megademon and then had to fight my way to the afterlife in order to reach the second hell dimension in order to fight the god of pain and suffering.  Of course, there was that whole falling from Godhood thing, and the endless torrent of epic monsters and cruel titans that have been popping up like daisies.  Needless to say I've been having a rough century. You?"


----------



## Albedo (Aug 25, 2005)

"I kinda had an interesting time myself, though I must admit my visit here isn't a casual one. I'm here to get my sword back. I'm pretty sure you may know it as "The Sword of the Fiend" or some gibberish like that."


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 26, 2005)

"I entrusted it to Tensok, negotiate with him.  And by the way, when it gets used by a psychotic titanic megademon to butcher tens of thousands of innocent lives for pleasure, I think 'Sword of the Feind' is a quite appropriate nickname, don't you?"


----------



## periculum (Aug 26, 2005)

*Traume. Better than Asprin*

With Traume's aid Tocarus is able to heal his mind. The chorus of voices and consousnesses within his head are squashed and his consciousness is stitched back together into a singular cohessive force. Finnally rid of all the bickering presented by the other voices, Tocarus is freed and truly unleashed. Now able to focus on his goals, and not so easily distracted towards alterior goals, Tocarus is set to become a power for evil never before seen. He rises from his rocky bed upon Katryra with a gleam to his eye, devoid of the insanity that plagued him previously and also devoid of any morality that might have remained.
"You have my gratitude death god, along with my planes. It would appear that I have been defeated. However, it would appear that neither of us has gained as we sought. For despite your victory, your precious souls are still lost to oblivion, falling through the crack left where the sliver was destroyed. However, I can reginerate the lost sliver. I know that you yourself could create a patch and try to sew up the rift, but we both know cracks would remain and a few random souls lost. While if I was to reginerate exactly what was lost...I see your skepticism, but believe me I can...it would be as though the rift _never was._ Now in return for this, I do request a favor. I still want fresh souls. You are the only one with access to them, the barrier preventing me from acquiring them from the material plane. I will take any that you will give me. This might seem like no gain for you, as souls will still be lost from the glittering path, but these souls would not be random victims, but rather those you deem unworthy to enter your realm. Those corrupted by evil, perhaps those corrupted by me personally, would be likely suspects. The sociopaths, murderers, arsenists, and so on. Also, I of course would agree not to force myself upon your realm again. What say you."


----------



## Daia (Aug 26, 2005)

After the trauma of ripping an entire plane apart, the Sword of the Fiend is terribly weakened. and as Tensok seeks to put it away in preparation for jouney, it breaks into a dozen peices and loses all of it's magical energies.

Meanwhile Yuneki continues to stoke the fires within the hearts of the aelves, and soon has a civil war brewing between the two sides. The fighting is violent but brief, the aelves having no inate love of warfare, they quickly isolate themselves from one another by the destruction of the landbridge connecting the continents.

She then goes on to whisper into the ear of Traume,  You should give him what he wants. Such souls do not deserve the peace you offer, and they disturb the peace of the souls they share your realm with. Of course he's not to be trusted, so don't, bind him to contract like at the first divine counsel, so that he can not break his word.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 26, 2005)

U-DO smiles at Jo'karr, "Why, that is exactly what I designed the sword for, my dear Jo'karr. While your fall from Godliness was an unforseen incident, things played out pretty well how I had planned. This universe needed to be purged, in order for it to advance. More importantly, the humans are no longer the only ones to bear the burdon of agony. Angels, Aelves, Undead and Demons all share their pain. And everyone is the wiser for it. Everyone who survived anyways. You see, I'm the one who crafted that sword. If not for the portal spell the foolish mages cast, such a feat would not have been possible, but combining the spell energies and components from the plane of magic made an interesting creation. All that was left was the simple matter of giving it to the fiend, and the subdueing of Jemal. He didn't even see it coming. I saw to that personally. And now, balance has once again been achieved. The sword is the only loose end I must attend to."


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 26, 2005)

Traume rests from his effort, the labour of healing the insanity of Tocarus' mind difficult even for him. He wraps himself in shadow and allows it to renew his being. He reflects on all that has occured and upon the words of Tocarus before responding

"Once your words would be anaethema to me Tocarus, for my comitment was to all souls that pass from the Worlds of Life. But I see that even I can not stop the encroachment of external evils and so must accept them, and the souls which are beyond my power to protect I must release to others.

It is true Tocho is no more Tocarus, but perhaps in you I have gained enough -your evil may yet be abhorent to me but that I can tolerate and accept as part of the natural scheme, the malignant insanity that you were could not tolerated, and that is what I have healed. 

Thus I do not oppose your request Tocarus and should you repair the rift then the favour shall be granted - but with a condition. The souls themselves shall choose, any soul who has embraced your evil and corruption shall be yours to take as you request, but should they cry out before they die and seek redemption, renouncing evil and embracing the Rites of the Glistening Path then shall their hearts be mine to consider. I may yet find them wont and cast them off to you but those who are true shall remain

and in return for this you shall never again invade my realm and also keep it safe from would be agressors.

We shall bind this in a contract invested with all that we are - what say you?


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 26, 2005)

_Jo'Karr steps back, and stares at U-Do with a combination of absolute terror and insane confusion. _

_"You? You did this?" He whispers._

_The expressions on his face change from terror to rage to numbness._

_"All the lives lost, all the devastation, it was YOU?"_

_Jo'Karr falls to his knees, staring blankly off into space._

_"I, I don't have it. I gave the sword to Tensok the Hunter. Where he wanders now I don't know. If I had it, I would never give it to you after all you've done. If he is wise, he will not give it to you either."_

_His voice is neither threatenning nor passionate. Jo'Karr keeps whispering to himself "all those lives..." as if meditating. _

_He sheds several tears, each falling as a drop of mercury._


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 26, 2005)

Korbin couldn't take the strain he was surprised he lasted this long but he had to hold on.  Then it happeened, His body was torn from his soul leaving his soul in Traumes realm and his body flyng through the universe.  The body flies out of the breach and lands at the feet of Umbryn.

OOC:Nos where are you you should help with this


----------



## Albedo (Aug 26, 2005)

U-DO shakes his head at Jo'karr, "You know, I will never understand this strange attachment you feel with mortal beings. I suppose you will never understand my attachment to the universe. We are just too different to ever recognise the others views. I shall not justify my actions, nor shall I try to shed appearance of evil you see in me. The sword is with Tensok, correct? I shall go see him." With that, U-DO away from Jo'karr and locates Tensok. "I do not believe we have ever met, but you have something of mine that I have come to reclaim. A sword. A fiendish sword... one capable of tearing the very fabric of reality. I would be very appreciative if you would return it to me."


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 26, 2005)

_Jo'Karr spends some time upon the barren plain, far outside of the city of Malkavia.  Eventually, he gathers himself and his few belongings and heads once again for the city.  Soon after convincing the gate guard that, yes, in fact he IS the former Forge Lord, he makes his way through the city to the main citadel.  At the top of the stairs that lead to the portals, he turns away and instead seeks Albedo.  He finds his rival soon enough.

"Albedo, you and I need to talk.  I have just learned some very disturbing news."


Elsewhere, Tensok the Hunter throws a bundle of broken weapon shards at U-Do's feet.  

"The sword is no more.  You want the shards?  Here, take them, they're of no value to me."_


----------



## Albedo (Aug 26, 2005)

U-DO smiles at Tensok, "Did you say shards? Delightful, the sword filled up faster than I could have ever imagined. Now I have everything I need. Thank you good sir, for you assistance. It will be remembered." U-DO waves his hands over the bag and a bright light emerges out of it. Reaching into the bag, U-DO pulls out a sword. This one, however, looks nothing like the Sword of the Fiend. "The evolution is complete. Now all I need is a power source." U-DO noticed the perplexed look on Tensok's face. "You seem lost. Well, since you did give me what I needed without fuss, I'll return the favour by explaining what this sword actually is. While it was in the hands of the Fiend, this sword was used to create rips in space. But the way it did so was by stealing energy from the fabrics of the plane and destabilizing that space so that it merged with the other target plane. This energy was absorbed by the sword. When the sword filled up on energy gained from this method, it breaks apart so that it can be remolded as something better, something evolved. So far, this is the sixth evolution. I used light, fire, magic, excess power from the souls of the dead, and the energies from the portal spell to fill it up before. In order for it to fill up again, I have to use an even more potent source of energy. At this point, a star has enough raw power to fill the sword up once more. But I have an alternative that will suite this swords needs just as well. Then I will only have to deal with the eigth and final evolution of this great artifact. Unfortunatly, the only thing that will finish the final stage will be the sacrafice of a god, but I will deal with that bridge when I cross it."

Albedo stands and watches Jo'karr for a second, trying to detect any hints of deception. After satisfying himself that there is no such intentions in the fallen God, Albedo leads him to a secured house. Inside, an old woman tends to two baby girls. Albedo nods toward them, "My Grandchildren". Then he turns back to Jo'karr, "So what is the important news you have brought?"


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 27, 2005)

_"There is a problem in the universe, one that I am unprepared to deal with alone.  One that all the titans in existence may not be prepared to deal with, but none the less, you should know."  

Jo'Karr relates the exact words of U-Do from their recent conversation.  Lingering on U-Do's remarks about concern for mortal lives.  

"He has something in the works, I'm sure of it, and if his recent actions are any standard by which we may judge his intentions, then I'm sure you'll agree it can't be allowed."  

Jo'Karr notices one of the young praetorian guards in the room, and recognizes some of the young man's facial features.

"You wouldn't be related to Commander Grenn, would you young man?"_


----------



## Albedo (Aug 27, 2005)

A look of confusion goes over Albedo's face. He looks off into space for a minute, not moving, not saying anything. Then he faces Jo'karr. "You believe me to be a Warmonger. Your of the opinion that I live to bring destruction, death, and pain. And yet, you came to me. Why?"


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 27, 2005)

_"Because you and I share the same conviction, that mortals cannot defend themselves from the gods, and that destructive influnces of theirs should be limited.  Our difference, Albedo, is that I don't hold a God's given purpose against them.  You held my job against me, and so we warred.  I do not hold U-Do's job of bringing balance against him, but he has stepped over the line, and his actions cannot be tolerated.  And so, I come to you."_


----------



## Albedo (Aug 27, 2005)

"Yet, the question comes up again. Why me? What do you think that I, or we, can do against U-DO? Do you have some sort of plan?"


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 27, 2005)

_"A plan?  No.  But you are dilligent, perceptive, and positioned just over THE interplanar travel system.  Then there are your... special talents, combined with what I believe is good intent, and you make the most logical person to tell about this.  I intend to share what we have discussed with this... Kerion, is it?  The being trained by Tocho?  And Tensok when I can get ahold of him.  I want all the major players on the mortal plane aware of the threat, because the first step in avoiding a trap, is knowing that it is there.  In time, as soon as I know more, I'll contact you again, indeed, you'll be the first one I contact.  The next step will become apparent when we know more."  

With that, Jo'Karr departs for the portal realm, stopping to impart the conversation with U-Do to Kerion._


----------



## Daia (Aug 27, 2005)

Yuneki follows Jo'karr into the home of Albedo, invisible as normal. Of course, so too is Albedo invisible to her, but she can listen to his words, and that is as close to finally meeting him as any god can do. She is, however, able to see Albedos twin grand-daughters, who though lacking his gift of nondetection are still destined for great things.
Though she is still present on the material plane, that is only so she can fulfill her divine duty at spread luck and stoking the hearts of mortals, other than that the barrier still prevents her direct interference. But this still allows her greater power upon the material plane than most deities, and she uses that now.
Through a window left carelessly open come a swarm of fairies. Luck would have them passing by at that moment, and upon seeing the babes their hearts soar with curiousity and desire. They come barging in after Jo'karr departure, seeking to carry away the children. Albedo's quick actions and immunity to Yuneki's curses manage to drive away the fairies and save one of the girls, though they do manage to steal away with the other. Yuneki recovers quickly though from being thwarted, to a degree, and she laughs. The remaining babe has just demonstrated remarkably good luck to have thwarted Miss Fortune herself. So upon this babe she grants a kiss and her blessing, never shall this child know of bad luck. Success shall come easy to this child, but a lack of hardships can be a curse as well as a blessing.

Unto the other child, Yuneki would also show much interest. She was to be renamed Laasya and would be raised by the fairies and learn their ways and magics.


----------



## periculum (Aug 27, 2005)

Tocarus is a little taken aback by Traumes request for a binding contract, "Is the word of a god not good enough for you? I don't recall 'lying' being among my list of responsibilities." Quickly he realizes that on this point Traume will not bend and submits to the requirement. "But Katryra shall not be considered a part of your realm. I will however side with you in defence of the realm of the dead should need arise."
Once the binding has been made, Tocarus draws a forth a wicked obsidian knife and begins to carve open his own chest. Drawing forth his still beating heart, he plucks from it a tiny swirling mass before returning the precious organ. 
"The abyss was MY plane. It might have originated by the magiks of demons, but it was nothing until I poured myself into it, made it a part of me, and myself a part of it. It might have been shreded into oblivion, but this small part beating within myself was saved from destruction. And from it we can garner all that was the abyss, including the sliver of your path I wove into it."
He then goes into a trance and begins speaking words of divine magic, and draws forth from the swirling bit of planar essence the essence of the extinct sliver. Slowly it grows back into it's rightful place, and even watching the process it seems as though it was never gone. Tocarus then pours the remaining excess of energy given to him by the torment of the dying from the last war into recreating the abyss, exactly how it was at the end, minus the sliver of course.
"I await the first souls to arrive. Demons too are an extinction that needs be reversed." He grins and leaves Traume upon Katryra.


----------



## periculum (Aug 27, 2005)

Tensok is taken aback. He always had shown upmost respect for the gods, if not always reverence, and trusted in them their judgement and goverenence of the universe. He'd never imagined the God of Balance capable of such a wicked act. How could such a powerful and unbalancing artifact further the cause of balance? making the mortals stronger through overcoming hardship and suffering? that was Tocho's domain, not U-Do's. Wait, gotta keep reminding himself, Tocho doesnt promote such anymore, but still he had not heard of U-Do taking up a mantle so conflicting with what he already rules over. 
And he had played right into U-Do's plan, like a fool.
He falls upon his knees in shock untill U-Do passes, then roars out every curse he knows at the divine beast. His howls soon bring one of his brethren lycanthropes, to whom he relates his story before sending to Malkavia to warn Jo'karr of what they had done. He had caused so much pain and suffering and seemingly only to the end that U-Do could cause more pain and suffering in an attempt to create a god killing artifact. For 9 days and nights Tensok fasted within the woods, purging himself of his sins. He then traveled to Zhyreus seeking a meeting with Shara. "Lady of Light and Wisdom. I wish that I was here merely to ask forgiveness for my actions, for I have caused great havoc throughout the universe and killed many who would oppose me. But alas, my deeds are not to be forgiven, nor do they seem to be at an end. Instead I would ask your aid and your blessing to right one of my many misdeeds. I seek to retreive the sword so freely given unto U-Do."


----------



## Albedo (Aug 27, 2005)

U-DO leaves Tensok on his knees as he proceeds to the next phase of his plan. He travels to the furthest reaches of space, putting him a safe distance from any living creatures. Then he calls forth his radiation elemental from its star home. "You have been loyal to me from the beginning, but now I must call upon you to make the ultimate sacrifice for me. You shall be absorbed into this sword to power it to the next level. Your essense will still exist inside, so you won't die, but your physical form in this world will be gone. I thank you for your sacrifice." U-DO then plunges the sword into the chest of the powerful elemental. The sword draws in the body of the powerful being and soon becomes brittle and breaks into shards. U-DO collects the fully charged pieces, not actually putting them together into their new form. He then dissapears.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 27, 2005)

***Edit***

Albedo leaves Jo'karr to his work, as he prepares to undertake a journey of his own. Entering the portal plane, he sets out to locate Endovior. After a long journey he finally finds him. "Great god of magic, I'm am here in search of information. I am here to collect all the knowledge you know on U-DO."


----------



## Endovior (Aug 27, 2005)

Endovior retrieves the Spellforge, returning it to it's rightful place.  He mutters angrily about U-DO and his foolish and random actions, and then stops.  SOMETHING is different.  He concentrated a moment, and localized it to the third star.

"Ahh... he has vacated the entry point.  Now, I can do something that I have waited a long time to do."

Endovior vanishes from the Plane of Magic.  Shortly thereafter, the Third Star explodes.  The explosion is as great as the one that announced Endovior's original entrance... but this time, he is in control.  For an instant, brightness envelops the whole of existence.  the glow recedes... but some places, formerly dark, were now bright.  In the night sky, millions of lights can be seen.  For the power of Endovior has touched the residual point of the gate that brought him entrance, and has summoned forth the stars from beyond the void.  His color is returned to normal by this act, and he rests for a minute.  This addition of Light by the introduction of Fire was most pleasing to Endovior, and he idly speculated that the brightness this produced would bring him more followers, and more power.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 27, 2005)

U-DO appears out of nowhere and throws the shards of the sword into the newly empowered star. The star suddenly goes bright again, and then goes back to its origional brightness, bringing darkness to those which had been granted light. All the power Endovior brought forth to the universe was sucked up by the blade, which U-DO used to reforge it to a useable form. Pulling the brand new sword from the now pacified star, U-DO sends out a thanks to Endovior. "I knew if given any room to operate you would do something drastic. You have my gratitude Endovior, for now you have brought me the energy I needed to reforge the sword without destroying anything to get it. Pity you lose your little nightlight though. Oh well, sacrifices must be made." U-DO laughs as he once again vanishes with the sword.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 27, 2005)

Albedo is annoyed at Endoviors lack of response and sudden exit. He then realizes that beacause of his undetectability, the god wouldn't notice him unless he was focusing on doing so. Something was obviously distracting the god, so it wasn't unrealistic to assume he wasn't seen or heard. Instead, Albedo went to see his sibling Xavax, hoping he would have the information he sought. His thoughts strayed for a moment to his kidnapped granddaughter, but then returned to his task. Such things were not his concern. He wondered why he even thought about it at all. They could take care of themselves. Albedo did not know worry. And yet the seed of doubt had been there. He shook his head. He had a job to do. A new war to fight. And he would do it to the best of his ability. He continued to seek out Xavax.


----------



## Endovior (Aug 27, 2005)

Endovior follows U-DO.

"Fool!  'Pity I lose my nightlight', indeed!  You don't realise what you have done!  Behold!"

A rift is forming in the empty space, slowly growing.  It has the properties of a Sphere of Annihlation... and the gravity well of a black hole.  All matter on Prime is being pulled towards it... slowly at this point, but with increasing speed.

"And I always thought that I'd be the one who destroyed this universe.  Guess you've just proven me wrong.  In performing that action, you cut the rift I entered through wide open.  It will continue to grow until all matter and energy into existence enters it.  The Void will consume all.  Even now, the Cloak of Nothingness shields it from view, preventing god and mortal alike from seeing beyond the Rift, to what lies in the outermost Void beyond reality itself.  It is the harbinger of doom, U-DO.  And it is your fault.  But I don't care to assign blame.  After all, it shall soon not matter.  One year, U-DO.  One year is the extent of this universe's time.  After that, there will be nothing.  And I will be away in the next universe, and you will be quite dead."

Endovior laughs, and vanishes, off the the Plane of Magic to prepare his final spell.  He will, of course, refrain from completing it until the final moment... he quite enjoys seeing universes end, and would not want to cut things short by finishing matters himself.

Endovior laughs, and vanishes.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 27, 2005)

U-DO is amused by Endoviors proclomation. "You don't know what your talking about Endovior. You don't even know the nature of the sword used to manipulate the rift. No, this is not one of your spheres of annihilation. In fact, it is quite the opposite. In one years time, we shall not be pulled in. Something is going to be pulled out. Something that I need. I wouldn't recomend you interfering in this matter any longer. It is dealt with."


----------



## Daia (Aug 27, 2005)

Yuneki whispers to U-Do, "You are as insane as Tocarus. It matters not what you pull from the rift, for it shall still destroy the universe. As Endovior said, even now it tugs at the Prime. However neither of your prophecies shall be fulfilled."
The pulling of the rift tears at the fabric of space time around it, and a gap to the realm of shadow opens up before it. Through this gap, among other collateral damage, the rift sucks forth the black star created by Umbryn. This "star" which emits negative energy, devours souls, and has the capability to repair and regulate a portal system connecting the various universes, proves quite a snack for the rift. As the star crosses the boundary, a huge explosion results, but one with a minimal shockwave. When it is passed, the rift hasn't only been sealed but has been completely negated as though never there. Also, stars have again returned to the universe, but not the stars that Endovior brought forth and was familiar with, rather they are strange and random pinpricks of light, with which Yuneki draws obscure images and messages.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 27, 2005)

_After a long moment of gravitational shifts and sudden wind-storms caused by all the divine tampering with one of the largest sources of gravity in the universe, Jo'Karr lands on his head after having spent the past few minutes wondering why he was suddenly tumbling around in the air.  

"WHAT *ARE* THEY DOING UP THERE?!"

Kerion, on the other hand, grabbed a strong root sticking out of the ground, and so maintained not only his balance and grip on the ground, but his dignity at not having landed on his head.  

Jo'Karr strode off angrily into the portal to Zhyreus._


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 27, 2005)

OOC:What is with the massive amount of multidimentional breaches.(Post will be altered to fit outcome of last portal closing) And Umbryn stole his star for the Universe portal

IC:After dealing with Umbryn and the breach there Othar returns to Nos.  

_I have decided what to use the Anchea for._

With that he leaves with the his Anchea(assuming Nos gives it to him) and returns to timespace inside Traume's Realm, "I need a soul Traume, and quickly before U-Doh finishes."


----------



## Albedo (Aug 27, 2005)

"Why do you fools believe you can stop me?" U-DO laughs to himself, "The rift is not what is going to bring it here. The portal just sent it the message. It needs no assistance to get past your foolishly planned defenses. In one years time, my package shall arrive. And there is nothing you can do about it."


----------



## Albedo (Aug 27, 2005)

"Oh, and by the way, your Black Star shouldn't have done that." U-DO points to the great monstrocity, which has begun to cease all functions and go into a comatose state, "This wasn't a sphere of annihilation or a portal you fools. This was linked directly to the sword. By interacting with it, the Black Star had all of its power drained from it by the artifact and now hangs useless in space. Though I am sure someone will fix it sooner or later, let this be a warning of trying to interfere with the swords power. It yearns to be complete and nothing shall stand in its way. As for the rift, the rift would have collapsed in on itself in exactly 4 days time, so all of your efforts never mattered in the first place."


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 27, 2005)

_Jo'Karr embraces Alexandra for the first time in more than a century.  They wander the feilds and meadows of Zhyreus, seeking quiet solitude where they can enjoy eachother's company for a while.  Days go by, and finally Alexandra confesses to Jo'Karr that she is finding godhood not all that it is cracked up to be.  She admits having trouble controling her power from time to time, with those incidents happening more and more often.  She fears that she might cause harm if things remain as they are.  She asks Jo'Karr if he could take up the mantle of INSPIRATION once again.  Jo'Karr comforts and councils her for long hours, until at last he does agree.  They embrace, and Alexandra begins to transfer her divine power to Jo'Karr, and the two are shrouded and obscured by golden light.  When the light fades, neither Jo'Karr nor Alexandra remain.  There is a new being, a tall silvery man with great, white feathered wings.  His face is softer, younger seeming than Jo'Karr, and he bears no scars or battle marks upon his perfect metalic flesh.  

"We... we do not understand what has happened..."  Says the new God in a deep, almost stereo voice._


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 28, 2005)

_"Those idiots have destroyed the black star, now a new one must be created." Umbryn screams into the dark.

Again in the sky a dark star appears causing darkness as a star sheds light.

"They should not meddle with that they no not of."_




"This time meddling with my star shall cause dire action; and those who meddle shall pay."
He pauses.
"The old dark gods will be pleased when i use their old tricks."

"The black star will give great power and gifts to those who use it.

"Eldon we are to mine the black star metal when the extraction is complete"


----------



## Daia (Aug 28, 2005)

OOC: Albedo, you are breaking rule 2, you can not undue anothers post. The black star was also a creation of great destructive power same as the sword, and sucks energy into it, including souls and powers transportation via bending through parallell universes (if I'm interpreting it correctly). That is how it and the rift destroyed each other. If you want to maintain that the rift was connected to the sword, then the sword was also destroyed in the act.
You similarly overstepped yourself by contradicting Endovior in saying that the rift would not pull us in. You just can't do that.
When someone messes up your plan, find a way to work around it, don't just negate it.

IC: A gentle breeze graciously blows some leaves in front of Jokarr, giving a simblance of modesty.


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 28, 2005)

_The shadows are an elite group of assasins. They carry no weapons but their fist though they can use any weaon due to their high strength. The metal from the black star grants huge strength and power; the shadows now wearing it are the perfect way to gather souls. 
By going into the world and killing their ability to drain souls comes in handy. After killing the soul is sucked into the black pillar increasing Umbryns power.

One night they go into several worlds collecting souls in their usual manner and before dawn retreat to their home plane to watch creation wake up in hell on earth where thousands have died in their sleep. Silent nearly invisible and the strength to jump and knock down any wall or house they can destroy an entire kingdom in one night. However to night they had a light killing only a few doven in a town or city depending on its size._


----------



## Endovior (Aug 28, 2005)

ooc: indeed.  also... you're now acting against multiple gods.  stand down.

Endovior is uncertain about this 'Black Star' business, but he empowers it with his magic, to spite U-DO.

He then moves to the Second Star, and begins working.  He taps the powers of Chaos, and creates a new race... of tiny but fecund beings, appearing as tiny glowing points of light.  He names them the Devourers, and sets them to favor the 'taste' of U-DO's energies.  Then, he releases them into space.  They drift throughout existence in a cloud, moving through Portals to fill other all planes.  As they go, they munch on creations of Divine Magic, especially those made by U-DO.  Any divine essence sustains them, really, but they will harass any god they come across (deadly for them, of course, but annoying for the god they target).

-End Result-

Any act of a god left unattended is likely to fall to swarms of Devourers, becoming useless.  U-DO, wherever he is, is plagued by them.  They are no THREAT, but they'll unravel his works in short order if he's not actively concentrating on them.  Also, they're really annoying... like a cloud of mosquitos.  They're spread throughout existence, so they can't ALL be killed... and it's HARD for a God to kill lots of them, in any case... they feed of the energies used to kill their bretheren as easily as any other.  Endovior has left a single flaw in the design, which allows a simple (but SECRET!) warding to keep them at bay.  He proceeds to protect himself with it, and his surviving Artifacts.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 28, 2005)

OOC: I didn't break any rules. I didn't undo Endoviors post, nor did I undo the act of the star. First of all, In order to alter what Endovior does, he would have to actually do something. He didn't. He said something, meaning its a matter of his Gods OPIONION, and opinions can be wrong. Second, Endoviors post was him telling me what U-DO did, not me telling what U-DO did. In essence, if what he said was to be considered an action, then he was trying to control my actions. No big deal, all I did was warp Endoviors perceptions of the event. If U-DO can screw up and collapse a universe, then Endovior can screw up and misread an event. Especially when dealing with an artifact that Endovior has no knowledge of in the first place. Technically, he has no real right to decide what happens when I use my artifact, so its not unreasonable that his god would misread the results. Now as far as the star is concerned, I have two points. First of all, the star consumed the portal, not what was behind the portal. The sword didn't all out consume the star, but merely drained its energies while it ate the portal. This means that the truth is there is no way the star can effect the sword when its focusing on the rift instead. Second of all, I would like to point out that there has been alot more effort and power put into the sowrd (In story) than there has been to the star. I think its kind of unfair to say that an item that suddenly pops up gets to be stronger than one that has been constantly improved and empowered. The amount of energy I have dumped into my sword exeeds the forces put into the star, and so it should win out. And on that particular note, my Sword has nothing in comparison to the star in the first place. Its very job (and at this point its ONLY job) is to drain energy. The star isn't quite so specialized and thus should not be able to beat the sword. As much as you would like to complain I'm undoing what you all have done, please take into account that your all trying to undo what I have done first. Someones gotta play the badguy, so don't be giving me a hard time for trying to do something nobody else likes. And don't even get me started about how your character instantaneously interferes into a matter that they couldn't know existed since it just happened when they interfered and only Endovior and U-DO knew about it. You even magically heard the conversation. But I don't really care about that. All I care about is that you think you have the right to call foul on me when your doing some pretty rediculous things yourself. Now that I got that off my chest, lets keep going.

As for Endoviors stand down comment, facing off against multiple gods is the whole point of this. I'm being the antagonist. Frankly, there isn't even a storyline reason there should be multiple gods, since last time I checked I only acted against you. But the other gods appeared, so now I'm just dealing with it. I'm not going to back off due to the irrational actions of others and my origional plans stay the same.

IC:U-DO, not really caring about the pests that swarm around the universe looking for him keeps dissapearing and re-appearing in places that the swarms of Devourers are not currently occupying. His connection with the universe and his use of his omnicience talent that Endovior dislikes so much allow him to go relativly unmolested by the creatures, and since his only possesion in the world is the sword he carries they pose no threat to him.


----------



## Daia (Aug 28, 2005)

OOC:How long something has bee developed doesn't necessarily determine how powerful it is, plus the nature of an object sometimes is more pertinent than it's power. A single teaspon of oil won't create a very big bang, but it will ruin an entire barrel of water. That is why I chose it, a device that powers travel between universes, to plug up an interdimensional rift, and their properties resulted in mutual destruction. 
Also Endovior's was more than mere statement, for it was he that said the rift formed in the first place and therefore gave him precedence to state what it was he was having form, whether he formed it or not. Yes, it formed as a result of your actions, BUT YOU DIDN'T FORM IT.
And our actions havent been aimed at undoing your actions, they're aimed at countering them. theirs a difference. I enjoy the sword story, but it is behaving a little one sided. IT IS ONLY YOUR STORY, which isnt right, we should have an impact on it. But everything we do to it, you say didnt happen, or cant happen, or happened this way instead of how we intended it. YOU CANT DO THAT. 
As for how I overheard and saw what was happening, I've been playing my god as having a very wide breadth upon the material plane. As the god of luck she spreads herself pretty thin upon that plane covering as many places as a deity can, which is a lot, and flittering about constantly. Thus it is very likely for her to be aware of anything that happens upon that plane. I might have overstepped myself before on other planes though. But you're not the one to scream omniscience, U-Do, you've played that before too, and Luck is just as all encompassing as Balance.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 28, 2005)

*Shara (Ligth, Life and Wisdom) @ Zhyreus*

_Tensok speaks to Shara as she stands before him. 

The Goddess smiles as she looks upon his lupine form. His strong muscles and shaggy mane glisten in the soft light of Zhyreus. 

"My child, you have no forgivess to ask. You are mortal. You are balanced. It is us, as the Godlings of Everdream, that choose what side of balance that we shall strive for. It is mortals like you that help to bring balance to Worlds of Life. 

You have all of the tools that you need, Tensok, child of the Wolves of Vengance - progeny of Tocho. There are slivers of your father and the wolves in you. Remember the moment of your birth."

She smiles and the ambient light grows brighter and brighter and in a flash Tensok find himself a few miles from the place where he was borne unto the Worlds of Life._


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 28, 2005)

_Tensok walks to the place of his birth, finding each step more difficult than the last.  Anticipation, regret, and hope swell up in him, making each step an eternity, and over entirely too soon.  When he arrives, there is a black cloaked figure leaning upon an intricately carved metal staff, with angelic runes running the length of it._

OOC: Think of it this way: at least I'm not the one messing with your creations this time  !


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 28, 2005)

Nos's presence makes itself felt as Shara dismisses Tensok, _I imagine that I owe you something of an apology.  When you crafted this existence, my belief was that you were retarding your own development by cocooning yours self in this existence._

_I still believe that, but what I see here has a value that I had not originally anticipated.  I perhaps unfairly compared you to Volkrath and Volkath, but as you are part of both, you are truly neither and enlightenment comes at it's own pace._

_But I am afraid my presence here my be a destructive influence.  There are those that seek to learn through power rather than enlightenment.  They seek to know without _knowing_ and I am afraid my withdrawl from here will not stop it._

_So I have come to you to propose the creation of a Far Horizon, a barrier that will redirect those who seek to use power to see beyond what exists, to move beyond what exists, to a place at the edge of existence where they can be properly prepared for the "What Isn't" or turned back if they can not be._

_But as you are aware, by influence here is limited and what I am proposing would need most of all to be able to redirect someone like Tocho, should another try to know without _knowing.

_With the aid of Othar, I have gathered an Anchea, but I need for you to give it its name.  To whisper with the voice of creation and give it the form of the Far Horizon.  While Othar may be capable of doing such, it is your right to do so.  If you are willing I will show you the moment at the edge of nothing where the Anchea is and where the Far Horizon needs to be birthed._


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 28, 2005)

After the departure of Tocarus, having repaired the breach and even restored the original sliver, Traume rested, the shadows thick about him. His Watchers worked to restore the damage that had been caused, rebuilding the realm and marshalling the spirits of the deceased. Allysa is there alongside the First Mother Avial offering assistance where they can and the souls of deceased heroes have been raised up as stewards in the Place of Rest.

*Umbyns Assasins*
But the death and loss of so many souls roused Traume from his slumber he gazed out in concern at the absence of so many. Thats when he saw the shadow assasins killing and draining the souls that should be setf free to travel the Glistening Path. After so much suffering already amongst the dead this is but one more indignaty. He calls to Sojobo

"Send word to Kerion, his Tienkou are needed in the Worlds of Life"

*The War Zone*
At the convergence of the Portal System a battle raged. But this was no invasion of enemy forces, it was a competiton between disciples. Ever since Kerion had been installed as guardian of the portals brave disciples had begun to gather around him and to learn from him the Arts of Combat and Free Motion. Human, Aelv, Fey, Watcher and even Lycanthorpe had gathered and taken upon themselves the discipline of _the Tienkou_. The Tienkou taught discipline of the iron spirit,  how to move without motion, it taught mastery of body mind and spirit and it taught one how to find tranquility amidst confusion. When they were honed and tempered the Disciples would return to their homes and teach others the Discipline of the Tienkou in readiness to defend the Worlds of Life.

Today the disciplines meet in combat moving with impossible speed and grace and above them the Guardian watched. It is there that Sojobo appears

*Othars Request*
The effort to rebuild progreses rapidly but still the impact of the invasions and thefts are visible. It is thus not an opportune time when Othar appears upon the Glistening Path with his demand for a soul.

"I need a soul Traume, and quickly before U-Doh finishes." Othar demands and Traume is not impressed.

"Can the Souls of the dead find rest nowhere?" Traume replies "these are the souls of mortals Othar, they are the progeny of gods, not a commodity to be traded and abused at will. They have already suffered at the hands of Tocarus and now are stolen by assasins in the night. I will not give you the soul of any creature here - go find some other means of opposing U-Do's insanity"


----------



## Albedo (Aug 28, 2005)

OOC: Part 2: Alrighty, now we are getting into things. First of all, Endovior created the rift as a result of my actions. So what difference is their in me saying the black star was ruined as of the result of your actions? Now, as for the me saying things didn't happen or can't happen, as much as Endovior would like to say that a rift is created by my sword, he has no clue what the sword does. Its kind of like me saying all of a sudden the black star erupts pink bunnies who fly all over your god and kills you. Doesn't work. He made a storylinme that was counter productive, especially for a God who is working for the universe, and since he never actually took any actions I was able to correct him. Problem solved. As for what you can and can't do, the only time I said you CAN'T do anything is through the boasting of a God. This is what your not realizing. What a god SAYS isn't set in stone. Gods can be wrong, gods can be arrogent. What I can't undo is what a god DOES. And as for the aimed at countering my actions, please take into account that all I am doing is waiting for something to come through at this point. I haven't really done ANYTHING. There is a storyline for people who are trying to stop U-DO who are actually trying to figure out a good way to do it. Jo'karr (or whoever he is now), Albedo, Tensok, all of the powerful Titans are taking action. The storyline is expanding. Now as for the star destroying the sword. By the properties of the star that you yourself just outlined, theres nothing saying it can destroy the sword. The swords destructive powers too have been documented, its what it does, and while you can destroy the rift caused by the sword, which is somewhat in the realm of your star being something made for interdimensional portals and such, how do you explain a reulting destruction of the sword itself? Simply put, the sword, on contact with the star through the rift, would drain the star before it could do anything to the sword. And the sword is not picky on what it eats, so frankly theres nothing in that star that could give it an upset stomach. Now as for you saying the nature of your weapon gives it more power, I don' think so. My sword itself annihilate planes, contains the power of an elemental created by the explosion of an entire plane and has reached the point where the ONLY thing in the universe with enough energy to get it to its next level is a god. Your is just a toy for travel between universes. But the most important fact still remains, your star (as was stated by you) specializes in transportation. My sword specializes in energy draining and destruction. No Contest. Now, as for you being involved, as far as you like to say your stretched pretty thin, your still forgetting one very important point. You have never even MET U-DO. How can you explain a character you immediatly appears out of nowhere and starts a vandetta against a being that they haven't even met yet. You didn't come in to see what was going on, you didn't inquire with anyone else, all you did is rush in and try to screw up U-DO. Storyline wise, its a pretty biast thing to do. The only reason why I bother to point all this out is simply this, you claim I'm abusing the rules when you do it too. Nobody else really seems to care. You only spoke up because I countered your attempt to counter me. You never pointed out that what I did to Endovior was wrong in your opinion when it happened. It was only after I did something about your character that you cared. So lets put it all down to this. Endoviors rift thing I couldn't allow to be because it is counter productive to the god who did the action. Doesn't work. Your actions I couldn't allow to go unstopped because your not just countering my actions, your halting the whole storyline. In order for us to have a story line, that thing has to come through at this point in one year. If you want a part of the storyline, thats fine with me, but I'm not gonna let you cut it short for no reason. As for the rules, it still seems nobody else cares, so whether or not you agree with me, and whether or not I agree with you, drop it. Whats done is done and there isn't going to be any changes made as far as I can tell.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 28, 2005)

Albedo, after gathering all the information on U-DO he needed, began long hard studie to find out what could fell the god. After a long series of sleepness nights, Albedo stood up and walked over to his messengers. "Send word, to Jo'karr, to Tensok, to Jemal, who you should inform of U-DOs part in his capture, and if you can find him, Endovior. I might have just discovered a way to stop the mad God once and for all. Tell them to all meet here. We shall have the first Council of War in our fight against the insane one."


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 28, 2005)

_A great cry errupts from paradise, as the Devourer swarm descends upon Zhyreus.  The creatures seek out the remnant of Jo'Karr's divine power latent in all angels, left over from their creation thousands of years ago.  While this power is no longer what sustains the angels, the devourers do drain them of their divine magics, and renders many technologies integral to their civilization useless.  Whole cities are left without power, advanced weapons cease to function, flying fortresses crash to the ground.  The angels launch a massive war upon the things, but they seem to multiply like rabbits... actually, more like rabbits high on Chemical X.  The newborn god Joxandar is forced to flee in order to protect the shield and amulet of Shara, and unfortunately the Devourers drain the magic from his kilt, leaving him exposed.  He flees across the dimensions seeking Endovior._


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 28, 2005)

OOC: I just want to say that the blackstar(the old one) does not control universe travel but was more like a package holding a piece of something and the star itself has power of destructoin, chaos and strength not travel. Not that this matters since it was destroyed anyway. 

_Umbryn now growing in power because of the absorbed souls decides not to risk his next move and instead send the second star into his own realm mining it for more armor creating more soul sucking assasins. The star is then put back into the  sky once again sucking in light itself for power and reforming the metal that was mined._

Eldon now weilding powerful weapons and strength boosting armor was quickly gaining huge amounts of power.

_Again but this time more fully assasins are sent into the world killing for souls as a farmer harvests crop. Thousands more die in their sleep and it appears none can stop the shadows from overtaking the world. _


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 28, 2005)

OOC: Please keep all huge out of Character posts in the Out of Character thread.  Also who were you talking to in your last post Me Llama or Daia.

IC: Othar responds to Traume, "I feared so but could not help but ask."

He then shifts his presence to where Shara and Nos are conversing, 
"If you decide on this Far Horizon you will need something as powerful as the current gods, that will keep the Horizon, using the Anchea may not work because as you have seen not all gods use the divine spark as it was meant to be used. We could sacrifice the Anchea and hope it works, or I could and would take the place it and deflect those who aren't ready. Also this would help deflect the agents intrest in our multiverse.  Thanks to Umbryn and Albedo the agents must have discovered us by now"


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 28, 2005)

_"Othar If you are insuch need for a soul you can have korbins"_

And there held in a stasis was korbins revived soul which was restored by soul restoration magic. However it was held in place away from its body.

_"However it will come at a price"_


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 28, 2005)

_The emissaries of Albedo are forced to question whether they are under some sort of psychodelic halucinatory effect when they arrive at Zhyreus.  The plane is infested with pretty, flying balls of light which seem to be at war with the angels.  As they make their way through the streets they find children playing with the lights, and adults swatting them with every blunt object they can find.  Huge, pyramid shaped flying vessels launch hails of energy bolts into the Devourer swarms, causing huge flashes of multicolored lights in the sky.  Some angels try to cast spells, only to have nothing happen, others launch fireballs and lightning bolts at the glowing invaders.  Entire cities are abandoned to the Devourers, and others have massive 'swatting' campaigns of extermination.  The whole scene is absurdly hilarious, seeing an entire celestial civilization brought to its knees by harmless little balls of light.  The Malkavian messengers go unmolested, as they are carrying no divine artifacts.  They eventually learn that Jo'Karr is gone, that he is somehow changed into 'Joxandar', and that this 'Joxandar' has fled to find Endovior.  They return to Malkavia and report to Albedo._


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 28, 2005)

Othar consider's Umbryns offer, _What_


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 29, 2005)

*Another sinister plot for the story line.*

"So Othar is getting rid of himself; perfect."
Umbryn smiles.
"HOHO I will absorb all energy that is wasted, all excess energy not used will become power.......for a short time I will be able to absorb massive energy and Othars reincarnation is sure to give me lots of power."
"Thanks to the new star i will be very powerful."


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 29, 2005)

Suicidal Llama said:
			
		

> _Again but this time more fully assasins are sent into the world killing for souls as a farmer harvests crop. Thousands more die in their sleep and it appears none can stop the shadows from overtaking the world. _




But the next time the Shadow Assasins sweep through the worlds of life they are opposed by _the Tienkou_, the disciples have been honed and tempered to supernatural levels. Armed with weapons of blood-wood and the secret of the _iron spirit _ they are enough to keep the shadow assasins at bay. The blood-wood has the power to disrupt the physical manifestation of the shadow assasins sending them back from whence they came where they too are sucked into Umbryns black pillar increasing his power but diminishing his forces.

It is not the perfect counter but it is sufficient to keep the shadows from overrunn9ing the world. Sojobo takes the lead as the first amongst _the Tienkou _ and other heroes are with him also...


----------



## Daia (Aug 29, 2005)

OOC: it's not a biased thing for Yuneki to attempt to mess up U-Do's plans (and actually Endoviors as well, and save the universe in the process) because that is what she does, that is what she is the goddess of, if you haven't notice she messes with everyone.
You can't say the sword drains the star because I said the star was destroyed, it and the rift mutually destroyed one another. And I did not originally state that the star destroyed the sword, but if it was connected, somehow, to the rift slowly sucking up and destroying the entire universe, then it presumably would be destroyed along with the rift in the resulting explosion of energies pepering the sky with stars. My post stating mutual destruction had nothing to do with the sword though, I was not trying to cut the story short, YOU introduced the sword back into the equation in yet another attempt to NEGATE my post. But the star could indeed be considered on a level with the sword, since it's transportation ability is powered by it sucking in outside energy sources (primarily souls) exactly like the sword does. And since the star was destroyed, coincidentally Endovior can not repower it.
I did have a problem with you negating Endoviors post but I figured I could solve it in my post in game without having to resort to this flaming OOC, but you wouldnt allow that, you had to go and try to negate my post as well. You just cant accept others have a say in this game as well, your sword story is completely one sided and you need to stop negating others posts.
And you could state that the black star explodes in a shower of pink bunnies if you wanted to (i think somebody already did), as long as it makes since. Your sword sucked up a being forged with the destructive energies of an entire universe collapsing in very rapid succession, and I believe that does leed to credence for tearing at the fabric of reality in the process.
You are correct in that not much will change in game from this, only that the star will remain destroyed and not repowered by Endovior, but hopefully this will change YOUR PLAYING STYLE and you will realize that other people are a part of this game that you have no control over and you have to accept their contributions.


----------



## periculum (Aug 29, 2005)

Tensok tenses for battle and approaches cautiously, sniffing at the shrowded figure. The figure smells good, like vanilla, almonds, and steel, with a hint of steak. "What news have you brought now?" he asks, somewhat annoyed at the universe.


----------



## periculum (Aug 29, 2005)

*Tribbles*

Tocarus sits regally upon his newly created writhering throne, pleasantly vibrating now with most of the entrapped still alive and screaming, looking out upon his newly formed abyss as the first of the damned busily torture the arrivals and slowly transform them into demons, amidst a blanket of tribbles. The tiny multicolored lights, commonly referred to as "devourers" cover the god from head to toe tearing at his flesh and feasting upon his divine blood. Sure, he could stop it, but the pain is sooo exquisite, and the bait of a deity keeps them off the rest of the furniture and away from his minions.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 29, 2005)

_The cloaked figure speaks with a strong, warriors voice.  

"I am Rose, general of the third army of the celestial realms, third of the thirteen archangels, sent by Joxandar, formerly Jo'Karr, to aid you.  The armies of heaven are bogged down in a massive campaign against our mortal enemies, the *Tribbles*."

The figure drops her cloak, revealing a strong, muscular feminine form bearing ornately carved armor of a metal Tensok does not recognise.  She carries a number of blades ranging from a katana to several daggers, in addition to her large war-staff.  Her armor and weapons are decorated with a feather theme, and her shoulder armor appears as two phaenix._


----------



## periculum (Aug 29, 2005)

"Yadda, yadda, yadda. Tittle, Rank, Privelege, Standing, etc. You angels are all the same, and never a speck of dirt on you, don't quite smell mortal, though you still bleed like the rest of us." Looking her over, he nods, "You look fit to handle yourself though. Let's get started. U-Do claimed he needed a star followed by a god. From the reset light-shows and gravitational upheavings, I'd say he's gotten his star. For the god part, we merely have to look towards who-ever has caused the biggest/most damaging event to occur recently. I've heard inkling of a new dark deity sending forth some kind of assassins, any ideas on who he is and where we can find him?"


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 29, 2005)

_"Yes, this Dark Lord Umbryn has caused quite a stir, but he is embattled with Traume.  Joxandar suggested we seek out Albedo, for he is already preparing to fight U-Do, having been warned of the Insane God by Jo'Karr shortly after he parted from you."_


----------



## periculum (Aug 29, 2005)

"Albedo is a powerful warrior and would make a fine ally, but he's too unstable and has performed some highly questionable acts before, besides we waste time going after him that could've been spent in pursuite of U-Do, if we meet up with Albedo on the way though, I'd be elated to have his aid."


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 29, 2005)

_"Very well then."  

Rose taps a part of her forarm armor and a miniature glowing image of a shadowy figure appears in midair.

"This is the dark lord, but his lair is in another dimension, so either we can seek out his minions, which is a waste of time since the horizon keeps the lord out of this dimension anyway, or we can head for the portal system and meet up with Albedo before venturing into the dark realms through the portals."_


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 29, 2005)

OOC: Good job defending but you made one minor mistake; Umbryn can pick who goes in the pillar so the assasins wont, but they will be banished to their home plane. Also remember in this war that the shadows also have supernatural power but also have armor boosting them to higher levels though i am not saying your men couldn't have driven them off. As of now the shadows aren't fighting the men but going invisible or sneaking around to get at the "soft" targets.

"So traume you dare oppose me; I am constantly gaining power and my assasins could easily devastate your _tienkou_ If I ordered them to."
Umbryn pauses and thinks for a moment.
"So Tensok, Joxander and Albedo may prove threatening but they or there men would last seconds on my plane; Prepare the capture device."

Oh and The one god empowered the new star not the old one because i posted the new one before he said that, I guess he did that but i dont know really but Im basing some things off that.


----------



## periculum (Aug 29, 2005)

OOC: Suicidal Llama read OOC forum.

IC: Tensok, impatient to get after U-Do, is adament about no detours, but they of course have to go through the portal system in order to get anywhere on another plane, thus they travel to the nearest portal in a large town on the coast and go to the realm of Kerion.


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 29, 2005)

*Shara (Life, Light and Wisdom) @ Zhyreus*

_Shara looks to the Watcher. "You give me too much credit Watcher. This existence is not my creation. We are all a byproduct of the Progenitor Wars. We are all children of the War and I am hoping that I am the wisest in the sandbox. 

When we were borne the planets were all here. I just brought life to it other than that of the Godlings that war at every turn. I have felt the call of our Progenitors often but have not understood what this feeling was until you told me of the 'Place the Isn't' and its connection to our Progenitors. 

Mortals and Immortal alike would one day find out about the the 'Place that Isn't' and would venture there for power or understanding. It is just a matter of *Time*. I have understood the dangers of this other place and have chosen not to venture there until I am ready. I feel its call. I hear its power, but it is something that would overwhelm me and devour me much as it has Tocho. This is not the time for me to venture there." 

The Godling sighs the frustrated maternal sigh of a mother watching her children who do not learn from their mistakes and are doomed to repeat them.  "I am the first borne and there is much that I am capable of doing. If I do everything they will learn nothing. If I was to do everything then there would be no need for the others. Negating the need for their existence is not productive and a waste of the divine flames that burn. We have all developed or arrived for some reason whether or not we know what it is or not. The time will come when they will be ready for the rule of mortals and to allow the true contest to be *of the mortals*. For now we can be content to watch them play their divine games and hope that existence does not suffer for it." 

She comtemplates the idea Far Horizon for moment. "You were meant to be here in this existence and I fear that your abscence would cause more damage than not. I have sensed a little from what you have granted me of the "Place that Isn't". I believe that you being here is more planned than we may yet realize."

She waves her hand infront of herself and as her hand passes a glowing orb of slowly shifting light remains. Its soft radiance shifts over great moments through every color of the spectum and on a moment it turns dark and full of a riot of static, and in that moment both of the Godlings can feel a distubance in the 'Place that Isn't'. Following that the orb continues is travel through light's spectum.

Below the orb appears a Phaenix Egg. "Take this Watcher. You will need to craft those that will watch and monitor this place that those who seek 'That Which Isn't' and educate them appropriately."_


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 29, 2005)

*@ Realm of Battle*

_A bright shaft of light appears near Kerion and as the light receeds a single humanoid form can be seen cloaked in an aura of soft shifting lights. A white-grey full body cloak and a staff are all that can be seen in brief moments following the light's recession. 

The creature pulls back its hood and long tressles of white hair cascade down upon her simple white-grey robes. Her graceful Aelven features are even more beautiful than any Aelv Kerion has seen. Her birght blue eyes emit a soft radiance and he notices a small divine spark within her. The nimbus of light mutes, she smiles, and Kerion recognizes this Aelv but she is much different than she was before. 

Tsaerus bows deeply before her former master. "Our Mother has seen that your Tienkou war against the Shadows of Umbryn. You have trained them well, but there is more that they need to learn." She smiles kindly to her former mentor. "Our mother has given me knowledge and I am here to impart it to you and your Tienkou. Umbryn's Shadows stalk in the darkness of the Worlds of Life and I will help your Tienkou to bring light to where they hunt. This will give them the advantage that they need to even the playing ground. I bring unto you the 'Way of Light' The Angels and Shara herself has taught me this and she has instructed me to come to you. 

With this the Shadows of Umbryn will not be able to hide from the eyes of the Tienkou and will teach them to fight them in a more permanent manner. Light and Positive Energies will  banish and destroy the dakness and negative energies. This will help you to battle agents of Umbryn and Jemal when it becomes necessary."_

Shara, The Light Bringer (Light, Life and Wisdom)


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 29, 2005)

*Shara @ Zhyreus*

_Shara looks upon Endovior's Devourers and smiles with amusement. "Simple and effective." she thinks to her self. She concentrates for a few moments a great ball of light coalesces infront of her. She smiles mischeviously and moves her had through the large ball of light and it ripples like water suspended in zero gravity. It splits neatly into two evenly distributed liquid orbs of light and then each splits again and it contiunes until they are so small that the division cannot be seen. The masses of divdiing light pulses with the great energies as it works and works away at its task.

She blows gently upon the dust of light and they spread throughout Zhyreus. Whenever a Devourer encounters a Dust of Light it falsely detects divine energies and goes to devour it, and it undergoes a change. A very simple yet profound change. The Devourers of Zhyreus not longer have the insatiable appetite and drive to devour the divine. They now desire to become servants of Shara and serve the ways light, life, and wisdom becoming her Lanterns.

Something akin to Lantern Archons but a bit more powerful: Resistant to and 'devours' divine energies.

Order is quickly restored on Zhyreus as the Dust of Light spread and the Devourers are turned to Shara's will. _

Shara, The Light Bringer (Light, Life, and Wisdom)


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 29, 2005)

*@ Zhyreus*

_The Tribble War comes to a close after many hard weeks of fighting.  The 'Lantern Tribbles' now populate Zhyreus as a benevolent force, serving as amusement to the child angels, and a defense against divine intrusion that the great strategists of the angels count on.  Temporarily abandoned cities return to life, disabled technology is revivied, and all physical damage resulting from the war is repaired.  For once, there are no dead bodies at the end of the day, since the Tribbles didn't actually harm any of the angels, just annoy the crap out of them.  A great festival of celebration takes place across the plane, praising Shara and celebrating the return to normalcy._


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 29, 2005)

*Just Outside of Malkavia*

_Rose and Tensok are greeted with a flash of light and the descent of a stack of seven large rings from the sky, the rings generate another flash of light within them, and leave behind two objects.  The rings then ascend to the sky and a large object, which Rose recognises as an Angelic Flying Fortress, is vaguely visible through the clouds.  When the object has departed, Rose picks up the objects left by the rings.

"I think Joxandar wanted to properly equip us for our journey."

She presents Tensok with the Amulet of Shara (refer to the artifacts list for Jo'Karr in the Rogues Gallery), and she bears the Sheild of Shara.  Also left behind by the rings is a scroll, from which Rose discernes of the celestial runes that the Tribble War has ended, and that ambassadors have been dispatched to Albedo._


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 29, 2005)

Even as the tienkou train inthis way of light that they have not yet learned the shadows attack; killing many of the tienkou instead of the easy targets. hundreds are killed and the shadows after the raid go to a field and paint a symbol on the crops readable by air. The symbol painted in the blood of the tienkou and it reads "you'll have to be better than that" in a taunting way.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 29, 2005)

_As the shadow assasins commit their atrocity, Rose and Tensok arrive and rip into the shadow hordes like a hot knife through butter.  Tensok, wrapped in the divine flames of the Amulet of Shara, seems immune to the weapons of the shadows, and cleaves through their dark metal armor like cardboard.  Rose, one of the greatest living masters of the 'way of light', unleashes a brilliant energy blade at the end of her staff, and she strikes down half a dozen foes at a time with her whirling attacks.  Rose unleashes holy energy blasts from the other end of her staff, each bolt is as a holy cannon ball which devastates the shadows.  Between the two titans, the shadows are routed.  

None-the-less, many of the Teinkou are slaughtered and the blood symbol in the field stands as a foreboding testament to the fighting to come._


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 29, 2005)

*@ Prime II*

*Crath, The Country of Prius*
_At Moss' behest plants the Plantae begin to die out or migrate to the continent of Crath which is ruled by the blind King Raether.  King Raether rejoices as the Plantae start to move to his country. This is a sure sign from the Godlings of their favor. At this moment he is slain by his vizier, Patriarch Paelius, who is a powererful cleric secretly dedicated to Tocarus and begins to twist the Aelves to something more evil and sinister in their lush forested realm. 

*Mhroth, The Nation of Shaeress*
The Aleves on the other side of the world and under the rule Princess Quaeress begin to suffer. Famine takes hold as the plantae shift. Crops no longer grow, animals die and Princess Quaeress tries to find other sources of food as requests for aid from their bretheren are quickly rebuffed with severed heads. The Humans from Malkavia provide a great amount of suport to Shaeress but there are too many of the Ffolk to support.

The desparate queen turns to the worlds below Prime II for sources of plantae. There they find mosses, molds, and a wide variety of fungi to feed upon. This is not easy to harvest and requires more and more Aelves to migrate to farming communities below ground. There is much desparation and many Aelves die and look to the Heavans above for salvation but none comes. Many Aleves over years die and their numbers dwindle as they start to call the caves beneath Prime II home and a new era in Aelven history has begun.

With the fall of Shaeress Prince Albaedi moves to the Country of Ilen to be with his wife and dedicates himself to the advancement of the ffolk with the humans at his mother's request. Shortly after the Aelves move to worlds beneath Prime II Queen Quaeress dies of a broken heart and the Exit to the worlds above is haunted by her vengeful spirit._


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 29, 2005)

Suicidal Llama said:
			
		

> OOC: Good job defending but you made one minor mistake; Umbryn can pick who goes in the pillar so the assasins wont, but they will be banished to their home plane. Also remember in this war that the shadows also have supernatural power but also have armor boosting them to higher levels though i am not saying your men couldn't have driven them off. As of now the shadows aren't fighting the men but going invisible or sneaking around to get at the "soft" targets.




The Avatar of Traume himself follows the Portal system to the War Zone, causing the very foundations of Malkavia to begin to crumble by his mere presence.  He calls Kerion before him "The Tienkou have faced a defeat at the hands of Umbryn assasins. But he under estimates the true nature of the Tienkou. Give me your staff"

Kerion gives the blood-wood staff to the Avatar of Traume and as the Lord of Entrophy takes it into his hand the staff shatters into a thousands of tiny splinters. 

"Each splinter shall become one with the Tienkou and they shall have the power of entrophy in them also. This shall join their iron spirit and perfected bodies making them as spirits beyond flesh

They shall see with the true sight of spirits able to pierce the shadows, and if a soul is wrestled back from the grasp of the shadow assasins then the Tienkou will have the power to restore it to the bodies of mortals

Umbryn beleives that he gains power from souls he forgets too that the Souls of All Things are mine - even the Souls of such gods as he. I am Death and the End of All Things" 

ooc Well Umbryn you forget that Traume is the Lord of Entrophy and that the Tienkou are also supernaturally powered, and armed with 'magical weapons' that overcome the Armour of the assasins. Also The Tienkou are not trained in the ways of Light but of the Spirit - they exist to defend mortal souls. Remember Traume has dwealt in Shadows since the beginning of creation he and his followers know about shadow - as such we learn about the assasins methods quickly and are able to counter them...


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 29, 2005)

The assasins reform from their defeat unscathed.The shadows are already spirit beyond flesh their bodies so perfect they are the shadows; The armour may have been split by godly might but no magical weapon such as the ones the teinkou use are nothing to the armor. All things they use weapons armor and all of Umbryns artifacts and magic were created by the most powerful dark gods in other universes. Also now Eldon joins the shadows as there commander; not even some godly powers can harm him. Also the spirits in the pillar can only be released by the one who created it; the souls the shadows take may be saved only if the teinkou is concentrating and is near it. So in a battle teinkou souls would not be able to be saved usually.

OOC:Remember going to different universes means Umbryn has trained with more and more powerful shadow gods than you can shake a stick at. Shadows dont die they simply retreat until they reform and their armor and weapons is way more powerful than you think.


----------



## periculum (Aug 29, 2005)

The tribbles covering the god Tocarus slowly begin to fall off one by one. Seems they bit off more than they could chew, swallowing the actual blood of a deity as foul as he. They begin sputtering and quivering in the most horrible way, and the multihued light slowly drains out of them, leaving a dark crimson light the color of rusted blood. The devourers then recover from their sickness, filled with a new hunger. No longer satiated by divine energies, they seek out flesh and spirit upon which to feast. Tocarus quickly traps all of them within the 17th layer of the abyss, a fun little playground to dip victims for short spells of time. It's amazing what having your entire essence, flesh and spirit, devoured will do to a person.

Tocarus then hears something he hasnt hear in a long time, Mortal voices. Hundreds of them calling upon his favor. The cleric Paelius, though far more secretive and subtle than most of his devout, has manage to subvert an entire nation, and is spreading the word of Tocarus throughout the populace. Converts, actual willing converts, call upon Tocarus, and the religion slowly gains acceptance and public worship can be seen. Opposition is dealt with quickly and quietly by the cunning Paelius, not allowing them the chance for martyrdom, they simply disappear.
Tocarus takes heart at this, and commands a great city to be constructed, filled with colloseums, arches, and pyramids, and annointed in the blood of innocents. Sacrifices to Tocarus are made of the purest souls in the country, tortured to the point where they call out for Tocarus, and at this point where they've chosen to travel to Tocarus's realm (opposed to the torture currently received, but nonetheless) they are shown mercy and taken to the alter. Tocarus finally has the pure souls so long missing from his realm, and demons begin springing up like daisies. It won't be long till their ranks are back to full.

Tocarus then travels to the plane of shadow, to meet with the new dark god dwelling there. He slugs Umbryn in the face before laughing. "I like you. You are very ambitious. But, I learned the hard way the dangers of facing the lord of death and a coalition of good. To face such a coalition, we should form an alliance ourselves. I created the way of the Tienkou (_maybe not entirely true, but gods can boast_) and would be of great boon to you in fighting it. In return, I want to share in the spoils of course. Two demands do I have to begin with. First, your star shall not encroach upon those mortals corrupted by mine, after all, why feast upon your own troops   . Second, I shall receive a portion of the souls that are garnered by the star. What say you?"


----------



## periculum (Aug 29, 2005)

Tensok, finding himself immersed in shadows retreats from the fray and yells at the angel chick, "I think we should find a more expedient path!"
"These shadows are a bane that should be dealt with, but they are not what we are here for and they only drain us of strength and slow our progress."
After retreating a safe distance, he sacrifices a pigeon to the god Umbryn and entreaties him to allow them entrance unto his realm to search for U-Do (ritualistic prayer stuff, how many of those do we get per day?) Then shrowding with cloaks of shadow, slip in the back door.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 29, 2005)

_Rose makes use of her weapons and powers of light to banish and destroy shadows as she covers Tensok's retreat.  When she can, she disengages the battle and joins him._


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 29, 2005)

*Shara @ Umbryn's Plane of Shadows*

_Shara appears before Tocarus and Umbryn. The envigorating Light of Life rolling off her  like a palpable wave of light, forming a tangible shield from the gloom and negative energies of the Dark Lord's Realm. She manages a faint smile to Tocarus and says sternly to him "I have no quarrel with you, Tocarus." and then she looks to the nebulous form of Umbryn whose crimson eyes are the only true features that have him standout from the rest of shadow enshrouded form. "I know not from whence you came, Umbryn, Lord of Darkness, and I do not care. I *Censure* you!" 

Waves of energy, shadow, death, life, light, and the matter of existence flow quickly into Shara's form like a blackhole, sucking the very essences that define existence. Tocarus and Umbryn feel the weight and pressure of the waves rolling into her as the energies gather her being glows more brilliant than the very suns that bring life to the Worlds of Life. Just as quickly as she gathers the energies it explodes forth from her being into a massive shockwave of Light, Life and Divine Energy made from the very material of the Worlds of Life and tempered in the powers of the 'Place that Isn't'. The shockwave is felt all throughout Umbryn's creations and into his very being.

In the wake of this release Shara's being takes on a momentary vissage of Madness and Depravity the likes which only Tocarus (and NOS) can truly imagine. Her form fades momentarily as if her form were being projected and some one waved their hand between her image and its light source. In those moments that her form flickers her visage looks like a twisted, iron willed, vile Shara wrought of Oppression, Wrath and Tyrrany.

She staggers forward a bit while putting her hands to her head, moans, and then slowly straigtens herself up. The great strain is apparent upon her being: vessles bulge and pulse, stray rays of light show through her skin, and a few more moments of a flickering visage. Her white radiant eyes gaze upon both Godlings and they shift to a deep ebony bearing a feel of a relentless strangle hold. She closes her eyes, concentrates for a moment, and her form flashes a bright light and she looks up again. Her eyes are restored to the their pure white radiance and her form nomalizes. She shakes her head and fades back to Zhyreus._

Shara the Light Bringer (Light, Life, and Wisdom)


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 29, 2005)

Unknown to most of the gods it sits in Umbryn's black star.  It waits and watches as the foolish new gods draw it's troops from what isn't the true plane of Shadows.  It bides it's time for soon Volkath the Ultimate will be rebourn.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 29, 2005)

_As Shara reenters the paradise that is Zhyreus, the beautiful young Joxandar is waiting for her, garbed in flowing robes of royal blue.  He throws a gentle, soft silk blanket over her shoulders and embraces her, kissing her upon the cheek.  

"You took such fine care of me when I needed, now let me care for you.  I can summon the sarcophagus, it is quite comfortable, or not if you prefer.  But none-the-less, rest my love, and I shall help you recover from that blast."  

Joxandar speaks with his bizarre stereo voice, but it is soothing and almost musical._


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 29, 2005)

"I accept the offer tocarus and now withdraw the shadows and abort my plans....for now. I like to first come in strong them slink off. I did some damage spilled blood had fun but I'm bunrt out for now. So Tocarus for now i am your ally and will help but with my dwindling zeal I am not going to do anything drastic,"
Korbins soul is released into his body and is restored sleeping peacefullly.
"Shara I offer you korbin plainswalker and my word that a rigid peace will stand between us for a long while."
he pauses.
"The shadows will be stored away until needed and eldon will study and I will wreak no havoc."
"As for my plans to kill a god...."
He throws a device of great size into the universe portal.
He retreats into his chamber and prepares to watch and listen to what the world will do without his presence.
He now bides his time and begins to experiment with good ideas.
And to whoever offered the pigeon go ahead search if he is here I would Know about it.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 29, 2005)

The Agent in the star ENgulf's the great object whole feeding off of it's power and thinks to itself the time has almost come.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 30, 2005)

OOC: I'm a very bad person. I just feel I have to have the last word on this. The whole point in my argument has nothing to do with anyones playing styles. What I spent my time pointing out is that even when people do things I feel is unrealistic, I live with it. I don't whine and complain. But you feel the need to do so to me. I pointed out all the things you did that annoyed me to say "look, everyone has problems with what other people do sometimes. If its not a probelm, just drop it." and you went back to the exact same thing. Your beating your head against a wall. You say the same things over and over again and try to pick away at my annoyances and make them not matterr, BUT THATS THE POINT! they don't matter. Everyone roleplays together because they ignore these things. I defended myself because you said I broke the second rule. I didn't and I pointed that out. Thats the only thing that matters. You keep trying to belittle my playing style, but all I'm saying is that you have no right to judge what I do. If FreeXenon tells me I'm doing things wrong, I'll listen. But for now you haven't shown anything exept a dislike for my playing style, and no offense, I don't know you well enough to change my life over it. Now, I am someone who recognises his own mistakes, and I can honestly say I misunderstood you when you destroyed the star. I'm not perfect, and that was something I screwed up on. I'm sorry. But everything else I'd still play the same, and I expect you to do so as well. What I want is for you to stop declaring that my playing style isn't proper when thats not your call to make.


----------



## Albedo (Aug 30, 2005)

Albedo recieves word from his messengers that the others have gone on their search without him. "Idiots. They are just wasting their prescious time" Albedo gathers his things and once again goes on a journey to locate Jemal. He sends another messenger to Endovior with a message. "To the God of Magic. I need your assistance in dealing with the entity known as U-DO. I am afraid that due to his unusual nature, all normal attempts to contain or restrict him may be futile, but I have developted a method that might just work. I need you help for this. I shall be in touch. -Albedo"


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 30, 2005)

_As Albedo is about to step out the door, he bumps into a battle weary Rose and Tensok.

"Sorry we're late, but somebody can't get his head past the whole 'Umbryn' thing."  Says Rose, casting an irritated glance at Tensok._


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 30, 2005)

*Shara @ Zhyreus*

Shara gracefully accepts the robe and blanket from Joxander. She smiles faintly and she begins to breathe heavily and then as quickly as it begins - it stops and she is breathing normally again. 

As Shara looks to Joxander he sees her form flicker to her Far Visage. Her white radiant eyes shift to a deep ebony bearing the feel of a relentless strangle hold on your divine flame. Her form reflects a deep Madness and Depravity the likes which he could never imagine. Her form fades momentarily as if her form were being projected and some one waved their hand between her image and its light source. In those moments that her form flickers her visage looks like a twisted, iron willed, vile Shara wrought of Hatred, Oppression, Wrath and Tyrrany. 

She closes her eyes, concentrates for a moment, and her form flashes a bright light and she looks up again and maddening screams of terror can be heard, no - felt as she opens her eyes again. Her eyes are restored to the their pure white radiance and her form nomalizes and she says "I need time alone to recover. 
Go Joxander! Something horrible is about to befall. I have seen it through the 'Place That Isn't' ."


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 30, 2005)

_"*No*."  His voice is resolute, as only a true god can be and only a true god can understand.

"How many battles have you watched me fight alone.  How many battles have I come to regret."

He takes her hand firmly.  In his eyes she sees for a moment two gods, Jo'Karr of the Mortals, and Alexandra of the Heavens.  Light, Life, Death, War, Truth, Freedom, Justice, Folly, Wisdom, all things that make up a crusader's heart, she finds in him.  

For a moment, he seems as a being of light, almost as bright as Shara herself.  In that moment, she can see a battle-hardened being, solid as the Rock of Ages, with the willpower of two beings, each as strong as any first-born god.  The moment fades, and all that remains is Joxandar, the Crusader, the War God of Light.

"If there is to be horror, let us face it together.  I will *not* let you fall as I once did."_

OOC: Shara, the robe is what he's wearing.


----------



## Daia (Aug 30, 2005)

[sblock]your playing style isn't proper when it negates other's posts, and that is not my call, that is a rule agreed upon by everyone. That is what all of this has been about, to bring it to your attention so that you can curb it.[/sblock]


----------



## sirum (Aug 30, 2005)

*Something Less Dramatic!*

Once as serious as a heart attack Vagary was ready to face the end of the ages with dignity and great repose.  Alas, he was shocked to find that he did not wink out of existence as planned but was accidentally pulled to a whole new timeline when Umbryn left.  Ripped to here from there through the what isn’t, blasted with divine knowledge, and shoved into a whole new place has made Vagary more appreciative of the smaller things…


----------



## sirum (Aug 30, 2005)

Vagary saw the squabbling godlings and decided that really wasn’t what he was.  So he snuck to the world of mortals and made himself a quaint little bar.  After looking at it he decided quaint wasn’t his bag either, so he wiped that bar from the face of the planet and made himself the most lavish and extravagantly gaudy inn known to the world.  He called it, “Déjà vu II.”
	Inside he made his realm, room number 6.  The bar itself did not seem to fit the dimensions the outside hinted at, but that’s okay everyone would think it would be smaller once they had a few drinks.  Next he summoned up Satyrs from the nearby woods to serve as his musicians, and he managed to secure a few of the angels and convert them into busty serving girls.  With that done Vagary surveyed his new home and was pleased.  He created a major domo and put a sign out front that read:

 “Gods and Mortals be ye welcome  
	  Enjoy my Déjà vu II and drink
	  Spend all yer coin ‘ere
	  My Manifesto I must think.” 

	And with his daily work done The Hand That Pours went off to room number 6 to write out what his followers must do, only to call out to ask, “would hung over be hyphenated?”


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 30, 2005)

_Lo, and as the great flying pyramid battleship of the heavens 'Unyeilding Heirophant' was passing near the new god's tavern, the thousand soldier angels of the battleship became its first patrons.  And by the time they had to leave, the battleship was renamed the 'Uneven Elephant'._


----------



## periculum (Aug 30, 2005)

*Another Usurper!*

Tocarus senses the arrival of the new fledling god, and personally travels to the newly created plane of Deja Vu II to question the being and see where he stands. Tocarus storms through the doors, causing many patrons breeches to moisten, and marches straight to the private chambers of Silvertongue. The next few hours are a blurr, but he vaguely recalls being handed a strange drink by the friendly patron, flirting with some satyrs (maybe *shudders* more), and devestating several songs on stage (followed by devestating the stage), before returning home and disembowling some nearby worshipers.


----------



## sirum (Aug 30, 2005)

A moment after his newfound friend sauntered off a happy camper Vagary smiled to himself, “I know what I will do!”
	He took from his finest ales the most potent and mixed them mysteriously with some toast, a half eaten fruit, and dropped them inside a carpet.  What sprang forth was a pink elephant, some eight feet high, and it smiled at him as it knew what to do.  It followed his friend home to make sure he got there safely and then hurried back to see the next friend out.
	“There, and let no man nor god think that the Greatest Fool cares little for any of them, for as long as there is ale (and toast) so shall there be the great pink elephant of Vagary!”
            With that done he went about getting the stage fixed.  And tending to getting something done about the parking of several large floating ships.


----------



## Endovior (Aug 30, 2005)

Endovior appears before Albedo soon after receiving the message.

"You wished to see me?"


----------



## Albedo (Aug 30, 2005)

Albedo smiles. He looks around the room, first at Rose and Tensok, then at Endovior. "I might have found a way to stop U-DO. Let me start from the beginning. As I went through my research, many aspects of the God soon became obvious. First, his omniscience is a major factor in the difficulty of taking him down. For all we know, he is listening to this conversation as we speak. But that does not matter for this plan. The second part of U-DO that needs adressing is his lack of followers and marks on the world. This means that he can't be hurt absractly, as well as the fact that he must be deriving his powers from something else. He claims to be the representative of the universe, so that must be what sustains him. Now, because of his lack of followers and artifacts, we must take the fight to him. But his shows much skill in the art of magic, so the only being that could make a match of it with him would be Endovior in that respect. A powerful enough being could always physically try to kill him, but U-DO has shown a knack for teleportation, as well as a total disregard for planar barriers. Both of these ways I believe will be totally ineffective for our purposes. But an idea came to mind, one that won't be easy but might just do the trick. My idea is we make a prison plane to hold U-DO. This is were Endovior, and anyone else who would care to help, comes in. This barrier needs a special propery to it though. We must be able to suspend it between universes. If we cut him off from the thing empowering him, victory is assured. We might not be able to kill him, but he would become harmless to us in his little plane with no way to get back here or effect us. The trick to this plan is we have to trap him in the plane. This means we have to figure out how to convince him to go to a place of our choosing. This is were I have drawn a blank. With a god us unpredictable as U-DO, I can't think of any time or place we can know he will be before hand. What are all of your thoughts?"


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 30, 2005)

"I have been thinking and I am asking everyone to help create a university that will contain more knowledge than even an individual god knows. If created it should be on its own plane and well organized and very large for magical experimentation."

Tocarus only noone else read and I dont care what you say: "Tocarus in the university shall be the book of infinite knowledge that could help us dearly."

I think we should tell the new god that most of our early creations get destroyed a few posts later.(my black star *hint*)


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Aug 30, 2005)

"OH albedo the solution is easy, put him through the universe portal onto a universe that is early in its life with no gods to speak of; wipe out the chance of gods and he has no way back to us."
Umbryn snickers.
" of course we will need the book of infinite knowledge and no one said i was letting you use the portal. We could also seal him in permanent stasis once there."


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 30, 2005)

_"Why try and make him come to us, let the trap come to him."  Rose steps forward to address the assembly.  "If I can show you, Endovior, the technique of Alchemy which Jo'Karr invented, then a God such as yourself could simply transmute a given area of a plane into whatever we needed, even another plane."_


----------



## FreeXenon (Aug 30, 2005)

*@Zhyreus with Joxandra*

_Shara smiles maternally at Joxandra and looks to them like a son that has learned a lesson and is growing up.  "You are understanding Joxandra. The time is coming that the Worlds of Life *will* need you. You fought before because you felt that the mortals could not recover from the devastation that was about to happen. They woud have recovered, in due time. Something is stirring in darkest edges of existence and it is waiting, posied like a predator ready to pounce its prey.  I am not a hunter, I am a healer and mentor. War and battles are not my home. There is one who might fall in the horrors to come and it is not me, as I have already played my part in this.

Hopefully, I have sealed off the Worlds of Life from other realities that are not directly associated with ours. We have our cosmology and that is all that we should have. No more interference with existences that are not ours. I will recover in due time, my son. Now it is your time to prepare for the trials that are ahead."_


----------



## Endovior (Aug 31, 2005)

Endovior thinks for a moment.

"I am unaware of his plans, at the moment... they are ambitious, to be sure, but not much has been revealed to us... I could attempt scrying, but I doubt it would reveal much, against a being so powerful.  I could seek him out myself, and find him without TOO much difficulty... but that is quite the opposite of setting an ambush.  I could perhaps lure him by attacking the universe directly... perhaps if I intentionally created a large number of Spheres of Annihlation, or attempted to destroy a planet... or even used the one to do the other... but that seems excessive."

Turning to Rose, Endovior smiles.

"Jo'Karr was not the first mind to conceive of Alchemy; I knew of it's secrets eons before Jo'Karr existed.  A transmutation of that scale IS, theoretically, possible... but it is far more efficient to use magic."


----------



## Wrahn (Aug 31, 2005)

In a time long ago when reality itself shook with the confrontation of the wills of Valkrath and Volkath , what would later be known as the Progenitor War, Nos returned home.  He approached the greatest concentration of Valkrath’s will and paused.  Still in awe of the great being.

He had existed as a separate being for almost as long as Volkath himself had, but he had finished what he had been “born” to do and it was time to rejoin Valkrath, for he had plumbed the depths of existence and beyond and had returned with an understanding of how Volkath came into being.  He had an understanding of existence that had previously been unknown.  He _knew_.

He watched the entities clash, knowing like him they were just pieces of the Will of the Sublime, the will of Valkrath or the will of Volkath.  While an individual person would see a conflict of billions of entities, it in truth was only a battle of two.

His moment of reverie over, Nos stepped forward, surrendering any individual will, remerging with Valkrath and Valkrath _knew_.

The effect was nearly instantaneous as Valkrath achieved enlightenment, those pieces of himself that fought remerged.  Volkath responded by refocusing his will as well and what had appeared as a conflict between billions, became in fact what it had always been, a conflict between two.  Streaking at each other at unimaginable speed, Volkath could only imagine that the result of this would be the same result that had happened every time previous this had happened.  They would collide and try and destroy the other, splintering off pieces of their will to probe for weakness, the other would respond and again the conflict would spread across “What Is.”

What actually happened was beyond Nos’s comprehension.  Valkrath and Volkath _ascended_ to some different level of existence in a titanic, violent, expulsion of energy.

Nos _knew_ this, it was the moment he had ended, his functional “death” and a great mystery to him.  Of course not existing was no barrier to him.  He understood existence in a unique way, ceasing to exist was only a minor obstacle.  He had willed himself back into existence before.  But it was curious to him that the memory of those events chose now to come flooding back.

Perhaps it was time to seek Selanial out, a piece of the Sublime will sent back to shepherd  that which remained, whom had been quiet almost since the beginning.

But Selanial could wait, for now he had an egg to deal with, a godling seeking a path and a stillborn god looking for a purpose.

He looked at the egg and thought fondly of Shara.  Her path was still a long one, but this reality, her reality though she herself did not accept ownership of it, was an interesting crucible.  The Phaenix Egg was a dangerous gift, a part of her will, given into hands who understood it could be dangerous indeed, but Nos had no desire to harm her.

_I accept you offer, Wise One, but I imagine she will have many questions._  Shara could feel Nos communicating with the infant Phaenix and then he was gone.  Moments later the egg flared mightily and then the shell cracked and split.  What was inside was gone as well.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Aug 31, 2005)

THe agent in the star was rejoined with his master, as were the assasins of Eldon and the peices of the crazed and the mad all over the world.  The great pillar of Umbryn and the buried stone, forever altering their surroundings.


----------



## Jochannan (Aug 31, 2005)

*@ the asteroid field of Prime I*

_The great asteroid which once held the Forge of Jo'Karr sits abandoned in space, no longer home to a deity.  But it is a holy place, filled with divine energy and sanctified by centuries of being a home to a god.  

The asteroid is approached by three massive, pyramid shaped ships filled with angels.  The 'Truth', the 'Reconciliation', and the 'Uneven Elephant' (complete with a massive pink elephant painted on the side) are here on a holy mission.  The ships each fire a single blue point of light, the size of an apple, at the asteroid.  The points of light burst into thousands of points of light, and carve up the asteroid with technologically enhanced alchemical power.  The three-mile asteroid is transmuted into millions of small statuettes of Joxandar, and the statuettes are sent to holy sites throughout the material plane.

These holy sites draw in worthy, good filled individuals of all mortal races.  These mortals are blessed with a sacred transformation upon picking up the statuettes.  The statuettes meld into the recipients' flesh, and transform him/her into a magically animated statue of their former selves.  Their new bodies of Starmetal are incredibly strong and durable, more so than even the finest steel.  They do not rust or tarnish, they do not require food or air, but they supernaturally age (much slower than normal), and eventually die.  The new race of Golems spread the word and will of Joxandar throughout the mortal plane._


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 1, 2005)

Othar was lost in thought when it happened, the very ethaeril shook.  It was a mighty shake causing all on the plane to fall to their knees, even Othar himself knelt.  "So" he muttered"At long last the time has come for the end... again.  The universe will not survive not even Shara could avert the wrath of Volkath and Valkrath.  They would battle until the very cosmos was destroyed.

This was the moment he had been waiting for his long, but at the same time short, life.  He took up The Anchea in his hand and thrust it into his chest, setting it beside the other one already there.  He gather's all of the travellers on ethaeril and bade them to leave the plane at once go into stasis and never come out.  It would be far preferable to the alternative.  When this was done he gathered himself together, collapsing the ethaeil and expelling its occupants onto nearby planes in the process.  The immortal horizon also lost all of his backing weakening it severely.  Then he left to fight the real GODS WAR.


----------



## Albedo (Sep 2, 2005)

"In order for this plan to work, we are going to need a leader. Someone to organize all of our thoughts. My vote for leader will have to go to Endovior, for he seems the most calm headed about this. As well as the one with the access to the most knowledge.  As well, it might help if we enlist the aid of a few more beings before we attempt this. I have a feeling if we screw this up we won't get another shot at it. I have sent a message to my son, so he shall be here soon. As well, I am continueing my search for Jo'karr. He was the one who started this, and he is going to have to see it through to the end. Hopefully, Jemal will respond to me as well. Should we bring anyone else in on this venture, or is the current group sufficient?"


----------



## Jochannan (Sep 2, 2005)

_Rose looks mildly flustered at the mention of Jo'Karr, considering her ferrocity in battle, seeing her blush is more than mildly disturbing.  

"Jo'Karr is gone, he has become... something else.  He will not listen to us, but instead entrusted me, the greatest of our alchemists and warriors, to take his place in this.  He has gone to Shara, for some divine reason that he will not tell us.  The Archangel Council and I believe there may be something else coming, something worse than the Demon invasion.  We have been preparing for it constantly, but the Tribble war has undone much of our preparations."_


----------



## Albedo (Sep 2, 2005)

A look of annoyance appears on Albedo. "Is this a game to him? He comes to me looking for aid to stop U-DO, beacause HE believed such retribution was neccesary. And now he has gone off on yet another quest and leaves us to wrap this one up ourselves? What kind of convictions does that being have?" Albedo looks to Endovior, "You are the wisest of us. I have laid some of the ground work down to stop U-DO, and I would like to entrust the preperations of our plans to you. Please accept my most sincere apologies, for there is something I must attend to. I shall try to hurry back." Albedo then leaves the room and ventures to the portal plane. On the way he picks up his son, and the two of them go off to speak to Shara and Jo'karr.


----------



## Jochannan (Sep 2, 2005)

_Rose stops them just before they reach the portal, and slaps Albedo across the face.  

"HOW DARE YOU!?"  Her face is red with rage, her muscles tense and her voice hateful.

"You would DARE suggest that he doesn't care?  Did it ever occur to you that you, and all your vaunted plans and designs might be but small fish compared to his?  That there might be something more important?  And have you never considered that he might have enlisted you because he knew he might not be able to finish it?  YOU SHOULD BE HONORED!  My god trusted you with this, NOW GET YOUR HIGH AND MIGHTY HIND QUARTERS BACK IN THAT ROOM AND QUIT WASTING TIME!!"_


----------



## periculum (Sep 2, 2005)

*slap happy begins anew*

Tensok sits back watching the whole scene unfold, quite amused. This little alliance was shorter lived than he thought. He finnishes his ale, then quietly slips out while those two have their quarral.


----------



## Albedo (Sep 2, 2005)

Albedo strikes Rose back, sending her flying to the floor. "You know, I actually had considered such things before I left. But I refuse to be a tool. It is my job to determine whether or not your "high and mighty" Jo'karr is using me for some act of good, or just as another method to complete his will. I do not recomend striking me again Rose. You do not know me well enough to judge. Besides, Endovior is the only one who can put any of our plans into action anyways. My job was to figure out a way to stop U-DO and I have formulated my theory. Until the time to perform the deed is here, I can do whatever I wish." With that, Albedo and his son continue their journey to find Shara, leaving a stunned Rose behind.


----------



## Jochannan (Sep 2, 2005)

_Rose stands.  The hatred radiating off of her is palpable, tangible.  

"He's as bad as U-Do!  If I didn't have orders to work with him..."  The motions she makes with her fists clearly illustrates her intent.  She wipes the blood off her lip.  

"Its no wonder, he knows nothing of the divine, of their power and presence.  He has never known, none of you do.  We Angels, we live with them, we worship them in their presence, we know them, and we have never dissobeyed them."

She turns to Endovior.

"You, my lord, you are the only hope we have.  For the blasphemers and heretics will never be able to accomplish anything.  I stand with you, m'lord."

She bows in reverence._


----------



## Jochannan (Sep 2, 2005)

_Rose departs the company of the alliance.  When outside the palace, she clicks a button on her arm armor and the seven rings descend from the sky and emit a flash of light.  She dissapears, and the rings ascend to the doubtlessly waiting battleship in the sky.  

On board the 'Grace', the council of Archangels meets.

Rose: "This is a waste of time.  We are once again forced to rely on our gods, who will doublessly do what they will no matter what we say.  That, wretched, blaspheming heretic insults our lord and presumes to demand his council at the same time.  He demands that Joxandar conform to HIS time-table!  And he shows no reverence for the trust and holiness of the task our lord set before him.  He shows no appreciation for alerting that heretic of the impending doom."

Davion: "We should have hunted him down decades ago, and magically imprisioned his soul."

Jochannan: "Rose, why is your lip bloody?"

Rose: "Cheap shot, if I ever see him again I'll make him pay for it."

Jochannan: "You will move against the enemies of our lord when, and ONLY when, our lord commands it."

Ursula: "Jo'Karr entrusted Albedo with this for a reason, we must trust his judgment.  Our lord knew full well the arrogance and folly of Albedo, and yet he has not made a move against him since Alexandra humbled him."

Rose: "Our lord has bigger concerns than one fool titan.  We should humble him again."

Jochannan: "You have played your part in this Rose, I will attend this task now."

Rose: "NO!  I was appointed to this, I am the greatest warrior of us!"

Jochannan: "And I am the greatest of us.  I am head of this council, and I have been training, even with Albedo's own men, to fight and punish that man for thousands of years.  If he proves to be a detriment, I will remove him from this universe as a thorn from our feet."  Jochannan fingers a blue crystal, the size of a fist, in his hand.  "And if he is the champion he claims to be, but has never yet been, then this holy mission will be sucessful."

Jochannan, Greatest of the Archangels, Archmage of the Angels, The Gracious Alchemist, descends to the world below with his holy armor, holy weapons, and the blue crystal in hand.

"I appologise for my predecessor's rashness, I am Jochannan, and I will be taking her place."_


----------



## Albedo (Sep 2, 2005)

Albedo and his son arrive at Zhyreus. The Titan begins searching Shara and Jo'karr, but when he comes upon Joxandar instead, he is indeed surprised. "I can't imagine events which would cause such a drastic change in you Jo'karr, but that is irrelevant. I have come here to judge your intentions, and I intend to do so, even if you have undertaken such an alteration. But before I do, I wonder if you could show me the way to Shara. I have important business to discuss with her as well."


----------



## Jochannan (Sep 2, 2005)

_"I left her in a section of the plane that folds in upon itself.  It is a Gods sanctuary in this plane, and even you cannot go there."  (I mean it, don't say that Albedo can go there, he can't)  Joxandar's voice evokes both memory of battle and of his 'humbling experience', and Albedo can clearly distinguish both Alexandra's and Jo'Karr's voice in the new god's.  

"Come to judge me have you?  I believe my intentions were made clear last time.  Surely, you don't beleive that I've lied to you?"  

Joxandar's eyes shine with a golden white light that Albedo definitly does not remember Jo'Karr or Alexandra ever having, the light both calms him, and unnerves him.  In fact, the God's entire presence is more than a little creepy, with a palpable effect upon the mortals' body language._


----------



## Albedo (Sep 3, 2005)

"Lied to, not at all. But if you recall, you are the one who claimed the responsibility of planning U-DO's downfall, and it seems to me that you may have "forgotten" your part in this whole thing. And so I must ask you, why is it that you feel U-DO must be brought down. Secondly, are you going to be the one who actually does it? AS for Shara, that is unfortunate that she is in a place I cannot go. Am I to assume that this place is only accessable to gods then?" Albedo's tone betrays some sort of smugness, but he doesn't reveal the source of it.


----------



## Jochannan (Sep 3, 2005)

_"Shara is tired from confronting Umbryn."  The statement has a tone of finality, as though there is nothing more to say on the matter.  "She will reveal herself whenever she feels like, as always."  There is none of the smugness in his voice that can be found in Albedo, merely quiet acknowledgement.  

"You know my reasons, I enumerated them clearly.  U-Do has revealed to me a complete disregard for the value of mortal life.  He seemed greatly interested in an artifact of universe shaking porportions, an artifact that he himself created, and used to help initiate the greatest slaughter of mortals in universal history.  Knowing this, I beleive that the next phase of his plan, or perhaps the final goal, will undoubtedly serve only to cause yet greater destruction.  If this information is not sufficient, then nothing I say will have any further impact.  As to my transformation, that is a personal matter unique to myself, and none other, not even Shara.  As to my absence, I do believe I stated that I did not have enough information to act against U-Do, and surely you have not missed the mass invasion of the material plane by soul-stealing assasins?  The matter received my fullest attention.  Now I have become aware of an even greater threat than U-Do, which Shara fears above all others.  I trust her judgement.  If this matter is the greater, then that is what I shall focus on."_


----------



## Albedo (Sep 3, 2005)

"And if this matter is so great, shouldn't we be dealing with it as well?"


----------



## Jochannan (Sep 3, 2005)

_Joxandar straightens up to his full, eight foot height.  He looks up with a serene expression on his face.  His eyes glow brighter.

"He is here."  His voice is cold, emotionless, chilling, prophetic.  "Volkath the Destroyer has come."  (He's sensing the events around the Dark Star and the Black Pillar)

A moment passes, and Joxandar looks down upon Albedo.

"Return to your people, they will need you."  Joxandar makes to leave, but then turns once again to Albedo and his sons.

"This is the last time I shall speak with you.  You have shown me, and all the gods great dissrespect.  You have behaved as a being much more important than you are in the grand scheme of things.  If you seek me out again, you will find only the Angels.  Tread lightly with them, for they bear you much hatred, and they are capable of ending you, forever.  Know that if you provoke them, it is highly unlikely that any god will come to your aid, since you have dissrespected us so often."

Joxandar vanishes.

In the divine shelter, Joxandar comes to Shara again.

"I can feel him grandmother.  I am ready.  I have had an epiphany per instant since my re-ascension, and I have many tricks up my sleaves.  I cannot defeat him outright, but I know that I can hold him back for a time."

He reaches out and takes ahold of her hand.

"I must go and speak with grandfather."

He vanishes again, and appears before Traume.

"I can feel him, grandfather.  I have come to you for a reason.  I seek to 'borrow' the power of entropy, for a time.  I will surrender it to you when this task is finished, or upon your request."_


----------



## Albedo (Sep 3, 2005)

Albedo shakes his head, "Jo'karr, it is you who shows the greater disrespect to the gods. I question you because you are not the same person who came to me for assistance against U-DO. When you were but a mere Titan, you realized you were not the greatest in the universe, and yet you gave it your all to protect it. Your ascention back into their ranks has once again filled you with arrogence and the illusion of importance. You are not the one and only holy power in the universe. You are one of many with different views and methods. I have come to see if this change has altered your convictions. By holding yourself above the doubts of others and ignoring the views of others, you and you angels have become quite the dissapointment Jo'karr. Do not worry, I shall not try to find you again. I do not need failures to complete my tasks." Albedo turns to his son. "Albaedi, we need to go see Shara now. Think you can handle it?" Albaedi simply nods and focuses on the task at hand. Albedo and Albaedi are transported into the divine shelter. Albedo calls out to Shara, "Shara, I have a matter of great importance I need to discuss with you."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 3, 2005)

A voice, hoarse and whispering, filled the minds of Endovior, Albedo, JO'kar, and all the others who had decided to oppose U-DO.

"I have heard all you have said.  I have listenened, and I know how to ensure U-DO's appearance.  The Great Rebirth is at hand, and U-DO will not miss it.. Especially when I will be there to fulfill the last part of his plans for his Relished Sword."

Simultaneously, U-DO received the same voice in his head 
To U-DO: 
[sblock]It is I, Jemal.  I know what you are planning to do with that sword, and I approve.  I will not hinder your attempts, in fact I will provide you with that which you seek... The sacrifice of a GOD.  
When Othar came back, I began receiving visions of the future, and have been planning this for some time.. I will give you my Godly Form, my divine spark, to power your sword on one condition.  You strike me through at the moment of the Great Rebirth, allowing me to send my conscious on to the next stage of Divine Evolution.  
[/sblock]

Othar: 
[sblock] "Othar, The end CAN be prevented.  WE can stop them if our timing is right.  You will know what to do at the time of the Great Rebirth
[/sblock]
Soon thereafter, Jemal appeared near the star that was to be the Point of Rebirth.  His appearance was haggard, he looked paler even than he had when first he died, or when the demons had him.  He looked as though he were on the verge of death.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 3, 2005)

*@ Zhyreus (Divine Shelter)*

_The father and son, Albedo and Albaedi, the Half Aelven, vanish is flash of light and appear in a shadowy chamber with a faint source of light above - a small pinoint of white light that brings shadows everywhere and to everything like and impenatrable blanket of darkness. In the distance you see what appears to be an spartan and empty throne of sorts and next to it a humanoid form seems to be standing.

As you move closer Albaedi definitely senses something is not right. Fear wells in his throat and sense of loss and desparation wash over him. Albedo feels the strength of the gloom and oppression as it assaults his very divine essence, but he proves to be much more resistant to its effect. The powers at work here are not what he used to feeling. This not something he has felt before - it is something alien, raw and primal - yet its full potential seems to be held at bay - poised, tensed, and waiting.

 You hear quite moaning and wailing and an occasional high pitched scream - a quiet cacophony of fear, horror and desparation raging against the oppressive gloom, trying to lift it like a veil that imprisons them for eternity. The gloom is almost palapable and at times it feels like you are swimming through it. You can almost feel the flow of shadows on your skin as you move forward. It seems as if the very chamber is working against your very being - draining your will the move forward and to fight on towards your destination.

As you move closer the darkness gives way you and see more of what is happening in the shadowy gloom. Shara's unmistakeable limp form is chained to the wall being choked by a creature that is made of light and of darkness at the same time. It giggles with maniacal glee as it continues its assault on the Godesses unconscious form. Its laughter echoes in the chamber and then is followed by another feminine laugh that you could have mistaken for someone else, but it is definitely Shara's laugh, but at the same time it is not. 

Her voice has always been filled with kindess, caring and a maternal touch. This laugh is hard, crazened and cold, but it is still Shara in some way - in the cold methodical notes a hidden lyric tension is held. The duoed laughter grows louder and louder - echoing and distorting each other until it is an unbearable riot of sound and then the crescendo ends. The long scene almost seemed to be a vision or dream, you are not really sure which, if either.

The darkness ends and you find yourself in a bright chamber that seems to go on for eternity. You see a horizon and light quells you sense of distance and orientation. A brief moment of vertigo sets in and then quickly ends.. In the center of this eternal lighted nothingness you see a single circular glass bed with a white cusion and blankets. The stark white of this chamber is highly contrasted by Shara's greatly tanned skin. She lies quietly on the bed and seems to be sleeping soundly. Her form seems quiet and peacful in the lighted chamber. A vision of serenity verses the gloom of the moments before. She moans quietly, then is silent and unmoving for long moments as you wait._

Shara, The Light Bringer (Light, Life and Wisdom)


----------



## Jemal (Sep 3, 2005)

The nation of Vampirus strikes out finally, it's leader sensing that the times are near.  Vamire lords in all civilizations strike out at their human neighbours, several managing to kill members in key positions.  A few in Malkavia manage to assasinate the entire royal family before being summarily put down by the throngs of guards who respond to their cries.

And deep in the Abyss, a red haired man flexes his newly regrown arm, and walks up to Tocarus, though none saw him enter the plane...

"Greetings, lord.  I am Michael, and I am here to assist you in any way you deem necessary."

The Red-haired man smiled, his appearance wild, crazy, and demonic... in short, right of Tocarus' ally.


----------



## FreeXenon (Sep 3, 2005)

*@ Prime II, Underworld*

_*Aelven Retreat*
Eventually the waning masses of the retreating Aelves recover and learn to farm the plantae of the underworld and they learn to hunt the beasts of the underworlds. The ffolk search long and hard for a way to the surface and light of the Worlds of Life. Whenever they get close the surface the Vengeful Spirit of Queen Quaress appears in all her splendid and deadly glory, her wrathful voice keening and slays all present. 

The Aleven dead that now wander the caverns of the Underworld of Prime II encounter something that they would not consider dead and they would not consider it alive either. It is something alien and unknown, something not of this world. Great magics of the mind  lash out and their unexistence is ended in a quick moment restoring their spirits to peace.

*Creatures From Beyond*
White pupilless eyes regard the inert forms of the Aelven dead. Its humanoid form bends to put its smooth hairless head closer so it may smell the dead creatures' heads - a bit of slime drips from its skin to the ground next to the lifeless forms. It sniffs once and raises itself up again and waves the four tentacles around its lamprey-like mouth in annoyance as it realizes that these creatures were not appropriate to consume. Its muave skin was taut and smooth and basked in the lightless gloom of the underworld of Prime II. It sent a telepathic word to its brethren that the hunt continues. If you can imagine a lamprey's maw smile, the creature known as Llasisthirit'ahg smiles as it remembers The Cyst and its wonderful gift to him and his people. Llasisthirit'ahg's black mantle seems to move in an unknown breeze and then the creature vanishes._

Shara, The Light Bringer (Light, Life, and Wisdom)


----------



## Wrahn (Sep 3, 2005)

The cloud floated.  Its power was immense, the power of a god, fueled by the fusion of the energies of Valkrath and Volkath, if it willed it, it could shape entire worlds, buckle the fabric of reality, birth races of sentient beings whom could build great civilizations in its honor.

But it did none of that.  Will was denied it.  A quirk of fate that the energy had given it form but no purpose no _Name_.  So it existed and nothing else, until she came.

In the space between seconds, she thundered into existence.  Her eyes burned brighter than the suns, her immense wingspan covered the horizon and she _burned_ but not with fire, but with the night sky.  She was a Phaenix born of stars.

The great star Phaenix approached the cloud, her form changing as she approached, shrunk in on itself, changed, until she stood before the globe of glass holding the cloud.  Standing before the globe was the phaenix to the form of human, too old to be called a girl and not quite old enough to be called a woman, she was a contrast of pale skin and dark hair and eyes, she walked barefoot, but wore a gown seemly crafted of a star field.

She took the globe in her hand and whispered to it.  Whispered the word her father had taught her.  The word that was a _Name._

The cloud shifted and then laid still.  The Great Star Phaenix laughed in delight and threw the globe high above her.  At the apex of its ascent it stopped, the cloud roiling within.  Reality grew taunt around, the universe seemed to hold its breath.

Then the universe changed.  In the space between seconds there was now a city.  A city that never ended of architecture alien to anything that had been seen before.  The Infinite City had come into being, but it was more, much more.  I breathed with the power of a god, one whom previously had no name.  It had a purpose, to guard.  Those who looked too deep, which had previously seen the “What Isn’t” would now see the Infinite City.  Those who sought to use magic to breach the veil between what is and what isn‘t, would only come to the Infinite City.  And for those who sought answers to unknowable questions, they would too would come to the Infinite City.

The Star Phaenix laughed, delighted, spinning in circles on the cities ageless streets, and the city, which had formerly been a cloud, thrummed at it’s mistresses joy.  When she was done, her breath caught again, she touched the wall of the building, then leapt to the air, in the blink of an eye becoming a Phaenix once again and ventured deeper into her mother’s reality.


----------



## Jochannan (Sep 3, 2005)

_Armored figures, covered head to toe and all over in dull, gold colored over lapping plates emerged from the endless light in the Divine Sanctuary.  Their helmets were taller than their heads and were designed to mimic the head of a phaenix.  Even their wings were armored, which they drew about themselves like a cloak.  At first, Albedo and his sons could only distinguish a vague outline, but then the Angels parted their wings and their stealth device deactivated.  

The Angels yelled in some harsh, gutteral language.  They raised some oddly shaped sceptars, and pressed a red button.  From the tips of the sceptars came tentacles of liquid metal.  One tentacle speared on of the Sons through the leg, another caught the second boy throught the chest.  The lead Angel shaped his tentacle into a massive, wickedly curved sword blade.  He bore down on Albedo, exchanging blows with the titan.  

"YOU ARE NOT ALLOWED HERE!!!"  Screamed the Phaenix Guards.

Albedo rammed his sword past his opponent's defenses and into his shoulder, but the guard caught Albedo by his sword arm and sank in the talons of his gauntlet, and twisted the arm until it broke.  The wounded Phaenix guard pulled back, and another guard speared Albedo through the heart with a tentacle.  

Albedo's spirit departed his dead body, and made its way back to Malkavia to reform.  

The guards gathered over the two boys.

"Boss!  The Half-Aelves are still alive!"

"Take them to the 'Justice', and treat their wounds.  Discover the reason for their tresspass in the sanctuary of the gods."

The boys were bound in antimagic manacles, and taken to the battleship 'Justice'._


----------



## Jochannan (Sep 3, 2005)

_From the clouds, three great flying pyramids appear, hovering over three of the Vampires' greatest cities.  The 'Freedom', the 'Regret', and the 'Ascendant' each release a sanctified weapon of hell-fire and heavy rock into the middle of the cities.  The weapons release a burst of light that burns and penentrates the foul lairs of the undead, reducing their numbers greatly.  But the blast does not harm the structures of the cities, nor any living beings within.  

The battleships retreat into the sky once more, and regroup with the ever growing fleet of warships in the great open space of the Material Plane.  

The coucnil of Archangels, aboard the 'Grace', meets without their leader.

Davion: "The fleet reports weapons have been deployed.  The attacks by the undead should be temporarily hampered.  And I've just recieved word of a confrontation between the Phaenix Guards and Albedo and his sons in the Divine Sanctuary."

Rose: "HOW COULD THEY PENETRATE THAT?!  The sanctuary prevents any but the gods and those the gods choose to permit to enter."

Ursula: "Doubtless Shara choose to let them enter."

Davion: "There's more... Albedo was killed, at least, his mortal form was.  His sons were injured, but captured alive and their injuries were treated."  

Xenos: "We must warn Jochannan, when Albedo returns to Malkavia he'll want to lash out at the nearest angel he can find."

Ursula: "Jochannan can handle Albedo, the titan cannot hope to defeat him.  And why would he try?  Jochannan saved one of his grandaughters in the Vampire attack.  Though, to hear Jochannan tell it, there was something... entirely too lucky  about the whole affair.  I hear that the troops of Malkavia are showing him great respect.  It appears that for all the dogma and arrogance of Albedo, the Malkavians themselves remember the war, and how we fought together, and see us as trusted friends rather than rivals."

Xenos: "But will that respect outweigh the commands of their leader?"

Davion: "We will just have to wait and see.  I have ordered the 'Justice' to come to us, and to bring the sons of Albedo with it.  Perhaps if we return the boys, needless division and bloodshed can be avoided."_


----------



## Jochannan (Sep 3, 2005)

_An avatar of Joxandar appears in the Divine Sanctuary, and stands by Shara as she sleeps.

"I felt the twisting of your form, grandmother.  Have better dreams."  He wispers.  He waves his hand over her closed eyes, and shines a ray of light from his palm.  

"This will help you have better dreams."_


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 3, 2005)

Othar's form reapear's near Jamal's.  Othar looks, if it is possible worse than Jamal, a sure sign the universe is ending.
Jamal:
[sblock] Jemal what will happen to me when i am born again?  I will take leave of you after the rebirth if I am born again. Take my Anchea you will need it.

OOC: If it is OK with you I will ask Umbryn if he was part of the eight.[/sblock]


----------



## Albedo (Sep 4, 2005)

OOC: I'm not sure why Jochannan thinks Albedo has 2 sons. He just has the one. Second if Albedo is not allowed to enter, why is their angels in the sanctuary?

Albedo reappears inside the divine sanctuary (he never actually left it), and far sooner than the guards expected. He descended upon them before they could reach their ship. Within a few moments all of the guards were killed. "If you think I will let you interfere in my buisness with Shara, you are all DEAD wrong!" Albedo takes his son and heads back to Shara's sleeping figure, only to find the avatar of Joxandar. "You know, I am really getting sick of this. While you may be able to give Shara some relief, what makes you the only one who can preside over her? This arrogence is almost too much for me to bare. Your angels caught me in a peaceful mood Jo'karr. But if any come within a kilometer of this place, I shall kill them instantly. No mercy. Now I have business to attend to. Albaedi, go wake Shara up." Albedo's son walks over to Shara and places a hand on her. He emits into Shara a strangely familiar and deeply comforting feeling, along with a call that dives deep within her sleeping self, _"Wake up. Things will be alright now."_


----------



## Albedo (Sep 4, 2005)

OOC: Jemal, curious question. How could the Malkavian royal family be wiped out when there are only four memebers of it and 3 of them are not even in the city. The other one is Albedo's Grandduaghter who is currently in a hidden location.


----------



## Jochannan (Sep 4, 2005)

OOC: My bad about the plural sons of Albedo.  If you paid ANY attention to my posts, you and you're son shouldn't have been able to enter at all.  I covered up for your mistake by saying 'well, shara must have LET them in...'.  The angels were let in by Joxandar... a simple assumtion if you paid attention to what I just said.  When are you gonna stop having Albedo kill whatever he wants whenever he wants without even a struggle?  He's one titan, versus a group of the most elite angel guards on the celestial plane, armed with advanced magical technology, as well as their own magics of several kinds.  Albedo should have gotten his butt kicked again as soon as he reformed.  He isn't a god, and he's up against stiff competition.  Just for the record, Albedo just back-talked to a GOD who holds him already in extreme disfavor, while that god is attending to a very important objective.  Kiss Albedo goodbye.  And no, you can't just say: whatever I do to him doesn't happen.

_Joxandar doesn't reply to the titan.  He doesn't even look at the titan.  Albedo finds space itself folding in on him, and before he knows it he's back on the material plane, right next to a tall armored angel with another of those Phaenix helmets.  Albedo lashes out, but his fist stops just before it would have impacted the angel.  He finds his form cannot move.  He finds that magic no longer obey's his commands.  There is a glowing symbol floating in middair above his head.  The symbol is in celestial, and it reads 'HERETIC'.  

The angel is Jochannan, greatest of the Archangels.  He is carrying an artifact of arcane construction, the Star of Vengance.  Albedo finds his essence drawn into the glowing blue gem, and finds that he cannot depart.  His physical form dissintegrates, and the angel takes his imprisoned essence back to his ship, along with his rescued granddaughter.  The battleship departs, and cloaks itself in magical stealth._


----------



## Jochannan (Sep 4, 2005)

_The complete Council of Archangels meets, to decide Albedo's fate.

Jochannan: "Our lord has pronounced him a heretic.  But ultimately, his fate is up to us."

Rose: "I'll only suggest this once, throw him into a sphere of annihilation."

Davion: "Give him to Tocarus, let the mad God torture him for eternity."

Ursula: "Give him to Alyssa, let his sister decide his punishment."

Xenos: "He must be rid of forever, beyond hope of a return.  I vote for the Sphere of Annihilation."

Maria: "I vote for the Sphere."

Alloran: "The Mad God."

Euthyphro: "The Sphere."

Others: "The Sphere."

Jochannan: "Then it is decided."

The battleship 'Grace' traveled to the nearest sphere of annihilation, and like the Fiend Usuegi, Albedo was flung into a sphere of annihilation, where his essence was destroyed._


----------



## Jemal (Sep 4, 2005)

... in part. 

Michael, a creature formed from the powers of Hunger and devouring, knew the truth of the spheres, and that only a small fraction of the things sent through it would actually be destroyed... Most of it was devoured by the hunger of 'what isn't'.  The rest he brought and bound to himself.
Albedo reformed near Michael and Tocarus With 3/4 of the Titans power still intact.  "My lord, I present to you a gift.  Now that he has been devoured by the Universe, his powers are somewhat reduced, but his form is now ours.  Albedo will obey us.. if only because at any time I can release the seals keeping him.. 'alive'..."

The Red-haired Abomination laughed for a few minutes, and then as quickly as he started, stopped again.  "And tell me my lord... what is it YOU hunger for?  More souls?  More POWERFUL souls?  The universe itself?"  He stared intently as Albedo  tried to discern what had happened to him.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 4, 2005)

OOC: I must've missed the part where the _entire royal family left their own state...  _ What post is it?




			
				magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> Othar's form reapear's near J*E*mal's.  Othar looks, if it is possible worse than J*E*mal, a sure sign the universe is ending.
> J*E*mal:
> [sblock] Jemal what will happen to me when i am born again?  I will take leave of you after the rebirth if I am born again. Take my Anchea you will need it.
> 
> OOC: If it is OK with you I will ask Umbryn if he was part of the eight.[/sblock]




[sblock]"You will not need to, brother.  I know from the glimpses what you are, and why you are here.  I have also caught glimpses from the Other who came back to stop you.  You cannot leave, not now.. When I am gone, there will be a void and it must be filled.  Do NOT let U-DO run unchecked, do NOT allow yourself to be defeated.. I will return one day and on that day we will know whether or not the Universe has truley been saved.  For now all I can do is set back the forces of entropy and decay."  He looks down at his own form and at Othars, both looking the worse for wear "Hopefully."
OOC: Go ahead.[/sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 5, 2005)

Jemal:
[sblock]_For you I will survive and for you alone, but for now what about The battle of the Primevils, surely the universe will not suffer the strain for long._[/sblock]

All:  Othar manifests another "form" inside Shara's pocket plane.  _ Joxander you have seen what is coming but you still do not quite understand it.  The beginning and the end of time are converging upon the very point in time we are currently in.  The past slips away second by second as does the future.  There is no time we must act now.  Nos is the only one who truly knew the danger's we face but he is not as he once was..._

Othar turns to Shara's body and attempts to relieve some of her darkness.  His form blackens and then momentarily shifts to the form of Jemal.  After the brief lapse he turns back to Joxander and projects,

_ That is what a dead god of time would look like, but let us not get that far we must prevent it_

Joxander:
[sblock]
_We must streangthen Volkath enough to barely destroy Valkrath and then turn on Volkath in his weakened state to truly rid us from them forever_[/sblock]


----------



## Jochannan (Sep 5, 2005)

_"I know not what you are talking about.  You are God of Time, and you deal in abstractions of a future that may, may not, will, and will not exist.  That is your realm.  I am the Crusader God.  I deal in war, the purging of evil and the heretical.  My concepts of the universe are much more simple, and yet much more complex than yours.  I understand the universe in terms of its scientific workings, the physics, quantum physics, and trans-quantum physics that describe how the universe works.  I am not concerned with the theoretical end of everything, nor do I care for this 'What Isn't' abstraction that you and Nos and Shara and Traume and Tocarus care so much for.  I am the one who will fight the battle with Volkath, because it is the right thing to do.  Volkath is a destroyer.  He will bring not but suffering and death.  I too am a destroyer, by necessity, not by design.  When Volkath finally reveals himself, I will be there, and I assure you, I will be able to defeat him.  I am the Crusader God, after all."_


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 5, 2005)

_you are correct in that you will fight the battle with Volkath, but you will not do so alone.  We 'abstract' gods will be fighting alongside you 'simple' ones.  All us gods will need to work together for the universe to remain intact.  Surely, even you can feel the unravelling of your past like the rest of us. Even some of the mortals can feel it._

Othar manifests a third form in Traumes realm and a fourth in Tocarus'


----------



## Albedo (Sep 5, 2005)

OOC: You know Jochannan, I'm sick of you trying to one shot my best character. He wasn't even fighting you this time, and you did it. I'm giving you one warning before I start abusing my characters and killing all of yours off. 

Albedo looks up at the beings who consdiered themselves his rescuers. "You'd like to think that, wouldn't you?" He gets up, and walks over towards them, "Most beings are afraid of the spheres, and Jo'karr is somewaht dependant of them. But he is an idiot to think that they can destroy, or even weaken me. I was born of many of Endovior's artifacts, and the sphere was one of them. It is part of my essense. It cannot drain me. But my cooperation can be gained, if certain goals are to be acheaived. When these angels will not stop harassing me, because I feared an unfortunate change in Jo'karr, I do not think they should be allowed to continue in this matter. One angel needs to be stopped the most though. Alexandra. She is inside Jo'karr right now, plauging his spirit with arrogence and a useless mothering instinct towards Jo'karr and Shara that makes it impossible to deal with them. She must die. If you give me aid, I shall do the same for you."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2005)

Michael laughs, shaking his head.  "You don't believe, but it matters not.  So long as you are working towards the same goals, and the destruction of ALL Angels is one of those goals.. I want to feast upon them."  He turns again to the strangely silent God of the Damned "What do you say, Lord Tocarus?


----------



## Endovior (Sep 5, 2005)

Endovior, witnessing the breakup of the meeting, departs.  He begins collecting together all of the Spheres of Annihlation (and making a few more).  Indeed, he needs his old Talisman of the Sphere to handle them all.  He lumps them all together into one really BIG Sphere, which he names the Immense Doomsphere of Infinite Destruction... IDID (pronounced I did), for short.

He laughs, and begins toying with his new destructive power... zorching stray asteroids and debris, mostly.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 5, 2005)

Othar's form in Traumes realm projects, _Traume, I come to you in a time of great need, as you probably know Volkath and Valkrath have returned.  Their battle is unravelling time itself, you are the end of all things and soon if you do not act you will be the beginning of them too.  [sblock]Valkrath must be stopped first, but so too must Volkath or he will destroy the universe and us and begin anew[/sblock]_

Othar's form in Tocarus' realm projects, _Tocarus, I come to you in your time of great need, as you should have noticed time itself is unravelling.  This is caused by Volkath and Valkrath's return.  If you do not act time itself will unravel and all evil, strife, hatred, and everything else including you will be destroyed.[sblock]Volkath should be destroyed first leaving Valkrath weak enough to be betrayed.  Before you respond think how much sufferring the return of everything Valkrath brought to him will cause[/sblock]_


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Sep 5, 2005)

*Has that been invented yet?*

Umbryn sits in a kind of amphitheater with many images in front of him. He is watching the gods actions and hears othars pleas as he geets to the halfway point of his bowl of popcorn(he invented it by the way) and laughs as he hears the pleas.

"Othar you never cease to amaze me."
He refils his bowl with a flick of his hand.
"This so beats television."       <- did not invent



OOC: Endovior IDID is amazing you guys are great at randomly doing things
Tocarus are we still allies or what.


----------



## Tonguez (Sep 6, 2005)

*The Tienkou* responded to the Vampires, calling upon the red wood splinter to pierce the hearts of the undead and keep them at bay. But even they were insufficuent and too many mortals fell to the machinations of the Abomination Michel. Battles raged to in the War Zone too for the portals had been breached and although nothing had entered, something had got out, something that should never have been. The Guardian stood before the assemble of theTienkou and prepared each for the coming battle

*In the Hospice of The Sisters of Compassion* in Shran dwelt the young man Tomas. He had been brought in as and orphan and for the past sixteen years he had slept and in his sleep he had dreamed the most terrible of dreams. He dreamed of the whole world and of the Shifting of Worlds to become something else a place of chaos and destruction. A Labyrinthian nightmare without ending.

The Child Juchim walked through the labyrinth with eyes open, the thin and gaunt Watcher Cercueil at his side. They had walked in the Dreaming of Algennis the Dreamers and had learnt much of what was happening. But now the Dream had again changed and Avial had become lost to them somewhere deep in the ever changing Dreamscape. Cercueil felt the gloom come upon him and was knocked prone by its force “Father!” he cried out to Traume in confusion. Juchim-with-eyes-open did not cry out, he looked up and saw and he was afraid...

*The realm of Traume* is darker than anything you have experienced before, a thick and palpable darkness that weighs heavily upon those who stand within. Beyond the darkness of his santum the Watchers and the Dead have repaired the damage and the travesty but even they go about with a desperate gloominess upon them for Traume has been silent. Wrapped within layers of Darkness the Master of the Shadows has not stirred.

_Joxander appears before Traume.
"I can feel him, grandfather.  I have come to you for a reason.  I seek to 'borrow' the power of entropy, for a time.  I will surrender it to you when this task is finished, or upon your request."_

But there is no reply and the gloom deepens about him

_Othar's form in Traumes realm projects, Traume, I come to you in a time of great need, as you probably know Volkath and Valkrath have returned. Their battle is unravelling time itself, you are the end of all things and soon if you do not act you will be the beginning of them too. _ 

Nothing there is no motion, no being

_Joxander appears before Traume.
"I can feel him, grandfather.  I have come to you for a reason.  I seek to 'borrow' the power of entropy, for a time.  I will surrender it to you when this task is finished, or upon your request."_

But there is no reply and the gloom deepens about him...


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 6, 2005)

OOC: Llama I didn't make a plea to you yet just manifested an avatar...

IC:
Llama
[sblock]
Umbryn, my brother, you to have a part to play in these events.  You surely want the return of your beloved assasins, and the breach you call a portal.  There are still many things you need to learn about being a godling if you are content to sit by and laugh at my pleas to assist you.  You have lost the most to this struggle, and should in theory give the most.  We should ally with Valkrath originally and help him destroy Volkath and then turn on Valkrath when he is weakened.
[/sblock]


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Sep 6, 2005)

OOC:I was talking about you talking to other gods.

IC:

Magic:"Sure i'll help as long as I get to have fun and blowstuff up. Oops"
"I mean." in his evil voice "Fine I will assist you"

"I really havent lost that much anyway; anyway Im getting bored so I am starting up yet again."
"Now then-.....darn lost the controller again..... stupid television.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 6, 2005)

OOC: but you can't see that... ohwell.

IC Good, WhisperWhisperWhisper
[sblock]
First you need to regain controll over your assasins while they are inside Valkrath.  Make them loyal to only you[/sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 6, 2005)

Thinking he understands Othar timewalks earlier into Traumes presence and makes his plea again.


----------



## periculum (Sep 7, 2005)

OOC: Llama, an aliance with Tocarus is flimsy, but I've yet to turn against you, so it still stands.

IC: Turning his gaze towards Michel and his gift, Tocarus's eyes alight with glee, and he drops the victim he had been toying with, who procedes to fall into a vat of weak acid, SLOWLY eating the skin from his bones. "what do I want? angels would be a tempting target, and tasty too. Mmm, like chicken. But greater things stir now. I want to feast on the progenitors recently returned. Albedo, you shall command my forces. Mobilize for an assault on U-Do, I want his sword. Take it by whatever means necessary, including *snarl* trade. Michel, you are a grand being, and bring me much pleasure in your actions. I wish not to subvert your will, go and do as you please, seek and ask of me as you will. Before you go though, take these for compensation of your many gifts."
Tocarus then summons forth 69 Succubi for Michel to own and use.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 7, 2005)

Taking advantage of Tocarus' command.  Othar projects, _Good so it is settled then?_


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2005)

Michael Grins to Tocarus, and nods to Othar's Projection.  "An excellent choice, my lord.  And thank you for the gifts.. they will be most.."  He licks his lips "useful."

Micahel moves off then, into the swirling mists with his 69 Succubi, a howling laughter coming frmo nowhere and everywhere at the same time fills the area and then they are gone, leaving Tocarus and Albedo.

Shortly thereafter, Michael and one Succubus appear near Endovior, walking out of the shadows as though they'd always been there.  "An interesting toy you have there, God of Magic.. And what do you intend to do with such destructive power at your fingertips?  Create emptiness?  A void of nonexistance?"  He grins as the IDID eats through an Asteroid belt, and sighs with contentment "Though I do get a certain... satisfaction... from this."


----------



## sirum (Sep 8, 2005)

Amidst the god slaying swords and the dark gods of blinky death a less dramatic moment plays out as Vagary steps triumphantly from his realm to announce, “Behold,” he brandishes a few pages, “the holy scriptures of debauchery!”
	A satyr wanders up with the morning post, a list of things happening outside the grand estates that are Déjà vu II, “oh look,” he says as he lays the scriptures on the bar, “supposed ‘life outside the bar’.”
	A quick glance through confirms everything, “yep, life as everyone knows it is about to end, someone’s tapped the dark god of ‘dust in my eye’, the sword of god killing has been found,” a pause as his eyes light up, “oh and I just saved money…”
	He frowns and hands the satyr the post, “throw that away,” he picks up his scriptures and wanders to the dark corner of his massive bar.  As it goes in most bars you learn everything you need to from the dark corners, and in Déjà Vu II this was no exception, a quick scan of the shadows there and Vagary realized that something simply had to be done about the outside world, but what?
	He handed his holy words to a nearby wench, “see that this is posted right above the pissers in the back please?”
	After a moment of consideration he realized the best way to handle this was to have a wonderful party and get amazingly smashed and thus he would have to send invites to all the gods and goddesses and other things of a not so gender specified nature to come and partake of a drink.
	He sent the pink elephant out with invitations to all godlings, both malignant and benign (female/male/something else) to stay their worldly bickering and come get drunk at Déjà vu II!  Fifteen minutes after that and a little table outside brandishing the sign, “  a swift kick in the behind, 1gp   offer inside” was all it took for Vagary to walk back to his little nook of the planes with a smile and a feeling of a job well done.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 8, 2005)

Othar projects to Umbryn, Then if it is settled, I will take my due and no one will ever know about your secrets.(niceties)


----------



## periculum (Sep 9, 2005)

Tocarus quickly recognizes the pink elephant as it struts onto the abyssal plane, as a creature he has yet to torture and mutilate. He quickly pounces on the innocent, ties it to a spit, and places it above an open flame. Amidst it's trumpets of pain, Tocarus demands to know what it is doing here, to which it quickly delivers it's invite from the god of revelry. This greatly pleases Tocarus, who despite being unable to remember most of his last visit was left feeling greatly satisfied by it. Thus he removes the elephant from the spit, tears off it's burnt flesh, and dumps it in a pool on Katryra to heal it's wounds and regrow it's flesh by the natural healing energies of that plane. For it has others to give its message to yet, and he can always torture it again later.
Tocarus then prepares for the event by dressing in his finest elfin skin kilt, tied with a belt made of several live serpents sewned together. He also dawns a hat, in which resides a beautiful maiden devoid of eye, arms, and legs, whose singing talents he beleives will be a big hit at the bar.
He leaves behind a minor avatar to receive reports and issue commands, should the need arise in such turbulent times.


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Sep 10, 2005)

_Umbryn needed his assasins back so pulling up a book begins again to study the dark magic of his trade._

_He created a university on his plane where his clerics could study and become stronger.
He recieved the invitation and barely even noticed the pink elephant(bad idea for messenger, quite funny though)_

_"Eldon you are to try and find a way to get the shadows back meanwhile i will go to where ever this invitation wants and the plane will go into a lockdown mode for a bit."_

Before he left he created an update for the sadows thei armor could instantly return them home and they never obey anyone else.(this doesnt work on the eaten shadows they have not been updated)

Magic: shut up



I still hate TV


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 10, 2005)

Othar seeing the invitation in both realms manifests a minor avatar in Deja Vu II.

Gellis Solthsarien, high priest of Othar goes about his morning duties as usual this day.  Suddenly he feels a Shockwave ripping through the univers itself.  He places the duty upon himself to go forth and repair the damage.  He goes to temples of other gods to see if they too felt the disturbance.


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 13, 2005)

nvm


----------



## Jemal (Sep 15, 2005)

The pink Elephant travels the univers, unable to find Jemal, for he has yet again dissapeared.. It does, however, come across Endovior, Michael, and the Succubus.

"Well god of Magic and Disaster, what say you?  I may not be a God but I know the signs of a good party when I see them..."  He grins and claps his hands.  "Shall we?"


----------



## Endovior (Sep 16, 2005)

Endovior frowns slightly, IDID destroying things randomly (according to Endovior's whims, actually, but there's no perceivable difference) in the background.

"I'm still looking for U-DO.  I figure that all this should get his attention sooner or later."


----------



## Jemal (Sep 20, 2005)

/bump


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

[sblock]







			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> /bump



 Close bump?[/sblock]

Gellis arrives at a Temple of Umbryn in Sharwood to ask for assistance from the high priest there.  He is wearing mourning clothes and, as usual has his face covered "I seek your help in a matter of great importance


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Sep 23, 2005)

[sblock][sblock][sblock][sblock]







			
				magic_gathering2001 said:
			
		

> [sblock] Close bump?[/sblock]



[/sblock][/sblock][/sblock][/sblock]


I Think this is kind of funny.

Still hate TV

Invented popcorn

Magic
[sblock]"How may I serve you" replies Mensar. [/sblock]


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

I am in need of assistance on my grand quest... (explains incident)... so what say you?


----------



## Suicidal Llama (Sep 23, 2005)

Read above post magic 
"I will help you as best as i can".


----------



## magic_gathering2001 (Sep 23, 2005)

*Gellis' expedition*

"Good then we shall leave as soon as you are ready for the temple of Jemal"


----------

